# What have you been tying?



## kingofamberley

Inspired by a similar thread on another forum (its a sticky there... thoughts, mods?). Good place to share your recent work, inventions, experiments, etc. I know we have some great tiers here so I think this can get interesting.

I'll start with some random things from my vise in the last couple days.
Here is an experimental craw pattern using my cat's shed fur for dubbing:








Here are some Pigtails that I tied with the intent of being fished with a sinking leader for hybrids:









Hope to see some good patterns from everyone!


----------



## rbthntr

my take on the green weenie 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rbthntr

and a minnow of some sort dont realy know what to call it looks good though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

Here's some of the more recent stuff.

Bluegill killer all winter, in this color and red/white:










Deer hair bug:










New streamer pattern:



















Brush streamer:










New craw pattern, sort of an EP pattern knock-off:










Inside office joke, supposed to look like a co-worker's betta fish:


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Flymaker

Ive started to play around with a product by Fish Skulls....I use their bait fish heads and sculpin helmets.....Quick and easy to make nice streamer when your not wanting to spin deer hair or craft fur heads......I'll try to get some pic's later


----------



## kingofamberley

Some random panfish experiments:








I feel this could be good for Skipjacks (if I can find them):


----------



## ironman172

I need to start tying.....thanks for some ideas....will be doing some in the near future to try for muskie this spring....a first for me


----------



## imalt

Been tying a bunch of musky stuff. I stole creams bluegill killer, tied a bunch of those for the creeks for sunfish. And have tied a ton of different baitfish imitations. I am going to try to throw larger flys this year in the hopes of bigger fish. I caught about 100 4" smallmouth last year hoping to increase the size this year.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

With the awful weather I've been trying to get better with deer hair. I used to flyfish a ton for trout in the smokies so I'm comfortable with little stuff like parachutes and winged dries. Bigger stuff for smalljaws I'm still pretty weak at though. Filled this box over the winter, now i'm going to start culling the uglier stuff...


----------



## kingofamberley

Stinky weren't you the one just trash talking craw imitations? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy

kingofamberley said:


> Stinky weren't you the one just trash talking craw imitations?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Spinning rod craw imitations stink. Never the right size. Too big with big old ugly claws. But you can make em how you want em for the fly rod.


----------



## trekker

Getting ready for Steelhead season. These aren't great flies in Ohio, but the Wild Superior fish try to kill them.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

...so goofy I hesitate to post it except that the bass go bonkers over the silly thing


----------



## fallen513




----------



## phishyone1

Just wanted say............... Those are some sweet flies everyone..............


----------



## nitsud

Does this count? It's not really tying so much as wrapping, but isn't most of fly tying really just wrapping?










7 wt baby tarpon whacker.


----------



## c. j. stone

Watching some pros tie nympths on utube. They dub their thread for bodies. None really say what/how they get the dubbing to stay on the thread. What do you do??


----------



## Flymaker

c. j. stone said:


> Watching some pros tie nympths on utube. They dub their thread for bodies. None really say what/how they get the dubbing to stay on the thread. What do you do??



You either use waxed thread or use a dubbing wax on the thread .....then you take a small bit of dubbing and roll it onto the thread....between your thumb and index finger.


----------



## flytyer

Tied up a few of these yesterday. sz 14


----------



## c. j. stone

Flymaker said:


> You either use waxed thread or use a dubbing wax on the thread .....then you take a small bit of dubbing and roll it onto the thread....between your thumb and index finger.


(Sorry, I meant to make a new post and it ended up on this one-didn't mean to jack the thread!)
Anyways, kingo mentioned using cat sheddings, I have NINE cats and all a different color. That is a heck of an idea. Now all I have to do is get one to stand still long enough to get a comb thru them! Mostly, I use the prefabbed "fuzzy" yard for nympth bodies but watching the vids has me mesmerized so I need to start dubbing!! I thought they were using cements or glues. Thanks for the info!
Now for a 'contribution' to the thread>I've been experimenting with colored hot melt glue for making egg patterns.(colored sticks available from Hobby Lobby). I saw one on utube and it looked great. I'm trying to make clusters of little round "eggs" on a #8 hook with the hot gluesticks(tricky), tying a little tail on the back end of the hook with crystal flash. They're a little crude but really don't look all that bad!-(Not good enough to post pics just yet!)


----------



## Liquid Assets

Been playing around with Fish Skulls.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1

Here is a few i been tying lately...............................


----------



## kingofamberley

_we all float down here..._


----------



## sbreech

I just tied up 6 size 4 chartreuse cone head buggers....they look like big neon birds compatered to my normal size 14-30 flies that I tie.  I also tied up a size 6 in pink.


----------



## sbreech

kingofamberley said:


> _we all float down here..._


I like that! I was also trying to replicate "Fire Tiger" on a wooly bugger - orange, chartreuse, black.


----------



## kingofamberley

sbreech said:


> I just tied up 6 size 4 chartreuse cone head buggers....they look like big neon birds compatered to my normal size 14-30 flies that I tie.  I also tied up a size 6 in pink.


That is huge for you! I'd like to see you throw that size 4 on your 1 wt 
I bet a firetiger bugger would be killer for some saugeye


----------



## Hezzer

Sure wish I had the knowledge and patience to tie my own flies!!


----------



## sbreech

Here are the beasts I've been tying...


----------



## sbreech

I just tied up a few of these in a size 6...


----------



## oldstinkyguy

sbreech said:


> Here are the beasts I've been tying...


Those are gorgeous dude


----------



## sbreech

Thanks Oldstinkyguy! They are actually pretty fun to tie - and quite simple. The colors are off the chart.


----------



## Flymaker

16-12 Gold Rib Hare's Ear's , 12-14 Pheasant Tails and thier soft hackle cousins........16-12 Parachute dry's in grey , olive ,mahoganey and CDC emergers and elk hair caddis.......and of course building my smallmouth boxes........com'on spring


----------



## nitsud

I got some plans...


----------



## sbreech

I finished 12 #4 olive buggers, 6 #10 white buggers and 6 #12 lt brown klinkhammers today. I think Im getting pretty good at the posts....


----------



## burt

I tyed up some crawfish on a #4 eagle claw 2190 hook with golden brown chenille, orange bucktail claws, black bead chain eyes, with a peace of brown fury foam for the tail and headed out today in the streams and didn't catch anything but the crawfish sure looked pretty good swimming through the water.


----------



## kingofamberley

burt said:


> I tyed up some crawfish on a #4 eagle claw 2190 hook with golden brown chenille, orange bucktail claws, black bead chain eyes, with a peace of brown fury foam for the tail and headed out today in the streams and didn't catch anything but the crawfish sure looked pretty good swimming through the water.


Good sounding pattern! I got out on a little creek today, didn't do any fishing but I was looking for arrowheads, and I saw a HUGE crayfish! I don't know what species it was but it had blue/green legs. He saw me eyeballing him and he slowly crawled under a log lol.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## imalt

The shannons streamers look good. I tied some of those over the winter. I started tying a bunch of bigger foam frogs for the neighborhood ponds also.


----------



## TheCream

A buddy of mine is going to Florida next month and asked about some flies for his trip. I had a lot of leftovers from my last salt trip last summer, and added some new ones to the box. Tried to cover him top to bottom in the water column.










What's in there:

-Clousers
-Bend backs
-Seaducers
-Poppers
-3 variations of shrimp patterns
-Beach Combers
-Mole crabs
-Spoon flies

This is a pic of one of the Beach Combers, cool pattern by Richard Strolis. Sweet profile and the Skull should get it down fast.










And this is an EP shrimp pattern I tried last night. Fun tie.


----------



## kingofamberley

Nice flies Cream! How heavy are those skulls?

Here's some more experimenting with that craft foam that I did before work this morning, trying to make some bass gurglers:


----------



## imalt

kingofamberley said:


> Nice flies Cream! How heavy are those skulls?
> 
> Here's some more experimenting with that craft foam that I did before work this morning, trying to make some bass gurglers:


I hadn't thought about adding legs to the back. I really like that idea.


----------



## Riverbum

Been making some pike , and muskie flies.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

The skulls have some weight. You wouldn't want to catch your rod tip with one on the back cast. 

Played with some Petitjean Magic Heads. I tested these last night in a few minutes at a local pond. All I can say is  because if I said on here what I really said last night, I might get banned.


----------



## Riverbum

Awesome looking stuff Cream. What kind of action do those heads give your fly? I've never seen anything like that before. I'm assuming like a chug-bug?
Very interesting , let us know.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech

King, those foam bugs look awesome! 
[/COLOR] 
We have a lot of great looking fly tying going on here. For me, I don't know about all of these heavier flies that could be cast with a small baitcaster though. Excellent workmanship, but if I can cast it with my spinning gear I will be doing just that...although I haven't fished that way in over a year...

Keep up the good tying and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Crawdude

I tied up a few caddis larva tonight using Easter grass from my sons Easter basket. You can't look at the stuff all day and not think fly tying material. 

This is a great thread. I enjoy looking at everyone's creations.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

sbreech said:


> King, those foam bugs look awesome!
> [/COLOR]
> We have a lot of great looking fly tying going on here. For me, I don't know about all of these heavier flies that could be cast with a small baitcaster though. Excellent workmanship, but if I can cast it with my spinning gear I will be doing just that...although I haven't fished that way in over a year...
> 
> Keep up the good tying and keep the pics coming!




All you need to do is man up and ditch the 2wt. 

I was zinging the Magic Head flies halfway across the pond with my 7wt, no issues. Those heads give an amazing action to the flies. I recently placed an order for more of them and in a few smaller sizes for smaller streamers. I told the guy at my local fly shop they are borderline unfair! The swimming action is just sick. If you strip them slow, they give a slow swimming motion. Strip them fast and they are more erratic like a fleeing baitfish. Strip them fast under the surface and they throw a wake!

Last night I tied my first Goddess. A friend showed me this pattern Saturday and I love it. Fun tie, too.


----------



## nitsud

Watch out, Cream. You are going to rile up the purists with those heads. You might as well be throwing a rebel craw  

Good stuff in any case!


----------



## sbreech

Hahaha! I know man! I've actually been tying some big heavy #4 and #2 flies, buggers, craws, etc etc for when I do pull ou the bigger sticks. That, by the way, is a kikazz looking craw pattern.
[/COLOR] 
I will never try to cast one of those on the 000wt.  OK, maybe I would.



TheCream said:


> All you need to do is man up and ditch the 2wt.
> 
> I was zinging the Magic Head flies halfway across the pond with my 7wt, no issues. Those heads give an amazing action to the flies. I recently placed an order for more of them and in a few smaller sizes for smaller streamers. I told the guy at my local fly shop they are borderline unfair! The swimming action is just sick. If you strip them slow, they give a slow swimming motion. Strip them fast and they are more erratic like a fleeing baitfish. Strip them fast under the surface and they throw a wake!
> 
> Last night I tied my first Goddess. A friend showed me this pattern Saturday and I love it. Fun tie, too.


----------



## TheCream

sbreech said:


> Hahaha! I know man! I've actually been tying some big heavy #4 and #2 flies, buggers, craws, etc etc for when I do pull ou the bigger sticks. That, by the way, is a kikazz looking craw pattern.
> [/COLOR]
> I will never try to cast one of those on the 000wt.  OK, maybe I would.




The beauty of this game is that you can make something 4-6" long that is still feather-light and easily cast. Stick to patterns that shed water well and you can get away with a lot. The Magic Head patterns may look heavy but they are absolutely not. The tail is Pseudo Hair and a little Angel Hair, and the body is all a brush made of Laser Dub. The eyes are just 3D molded and filled the gaps with a little dab of UV Knot Sense. The Magic Heads are quite light, too. I am trying to tie more neutral buoyancy streamers to fish on sink tip and sinking poly leader setups. I prefer that over heavily weighting the head to get a fly down, then when you pause your strip on the retrieve they fall like a rock. With this setup now I can use a very light streamer, still get it down, and when I pause it has a more suspending action than dropping on the pause.


----------



## switch56

Any you guys fly fish Pike Island Dam? Or just me?...lol


----------



## TheCream

nitsud said:


> Watch out, Cream. You are going to rile up the purists with those heads. You might as well be throwing a rebel craw
> 
> Good stuff in any case!


I believe the philosopher, Fifty Cent, said:

"If they hate let'em hate and watch the fishies pile up."


----------



## Flathead King 06

I tied these last year but am getting the itch to start some more of them... they take a little while to tie...


----------



## TheCream

Another (better IMO) color variation on the bronze goddess:










And I love me a good field test. Magic Head streamer, #4, in shad color found a jaw:


----------



## dugworm

Very, very impressive guys! How hard/easy is it to get started with tying? It has to be very satisfying catching a fish on something you made. Any tips/advice? Keep the pics coming.


----------



## TheCream

dugworm said:


> Very, very impressive guys! How hard/easy is it to get started with tying? It has to be very satisfying catching a fish on something you made. Any tips/advice? Keep the pics coming.


It isn't that bad, in my opinion. You can get a basic set of tools, vise, and materials to make one or two simple flies that will catch you fish and see if it's something you want to move forward with. There's enough videos on YouTube to keep you busy tying new patterns for months if not years. I never had any instruction or lessons, just learned by doing and watching the Interweb.


----------



## TheCream

Had some great success a few weekends back in the Hocking on the Kreelex pattern, but I didn't have the suggested flash product for the pattern. I used Flashabou and it worked fine. I picked up some holographic Flashabou and liked the results better.


----------



## imalt

TheCream said:


> Had some great success a few weekends back in the Hocking on the Kreelex pattern, but I didn't have the suggested flash product for the pattern. I used Flashabou and it worked fine. I picked up some holographic Flashabou and liked the results better.


Those look really nice. I will definitely be tying some of those up soon.


----------



## TheCream

imalt said:


> Those look really nice. I will definitely be tying some of those up soon.


Pretty easy fly, and very durable. That day on the Hocking I caught over 30 fish before it started to come apart. They eventually wore out the Diamond Braid and it unraveled.


----------



## TheCream

I have been playing with combining some Senyo Shaggy Dub in a brush with some nymph dubbing for a leggy/buggy look for carp flies. Here's a test using black Spectrablend nymph dub with chartreuse Shaggy Dub in Mike's Carp Candy.


----------



## Flathead King 06

TheCream said:


> Played with some Petitjean Magic Heads. I tested these last night in a few minutes at a local pond. All I can say is  because if I said on here what I really said last night, I might get banned.


Cream, do the magic heads give the fly a "wobble" while being stripped or is it more of a "girgle" or "pop" like a top water if stripped fast enough?


----------



## TheCream

Flathead King 06 said:


> Cream, do the magic heads give the fly a "wobble" while being stripped or is it more of a "girgle" or "pop" like a top water if stripped fast enough?


Wiggle. If you strip them really fast under the surface, they wiggle real hard and push a wake on the surface, though. It makes for a cool pattern because you can fish the same fly in several ways with different action/benefits.


----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> Wiggle. If you strip them really fast under the surface, they wiggle real hard and push a wake on the surface, though. It makes for a cool pattern because you can fish the same fly in several ways with different action/benefits.


Sounds almost like a crank bait. I need to try these!


----------



## toobnoob

I think I finally tied up a crane fly imitation that might catch fish. We get a ton of these things every year I just couldn't make one that looked right. Knotted pheasant tail legs look real buggy.

Anybody have luck tying crane fly patterns and catching fish on them?


----------



## imalt

toobnoob said:


> I think I finally tied up a crane fly imitation that might catch fish. We get a ton of these things every year I just couldn't make one that looked right. Knotted pheasant tail legs look real buggy.
> 
> Anybody have luck tying crane fly patterns and catching fish on them?


Even if it doesn't catch fish it looks really nice.


----------



## Crawdude

I figured I try to resurrect this thread. I like seeing what people come up with.

I just tied up this impressionistic crawfish. I wanted to make something with some flash and wiggly fish enticing action without being to bulky.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

Did the one on the left the day before getting married, the one on the right after a week in the Bahamas and decided to throw in some Caribbean flair.










On that one I tried to blend the hair, blue and yellow, to spin, then added some black bars.


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> Did the one on the left the day before getting married, the one on the right after a week in the Bahamas and decided to throw in some Caribbean flair.


Those are incredible!


----------



## TheCream

Finished this one last night:


----------



## kingofamberley

Cream, your deer hair spinning looks great! I would be afraid to fish with flies that pretty haha


----------



## Riverbum

Those are some nice looking bugs,
and congradulations on the marriage! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

Finally got a little time tonight to do some tying of my own....

my first attempt at a craw imitation










then I got an idea of using an old black spinnerbait to put some legs on one of the similar pattern











Then I tried a pattern I saw on youtube called the squirmie wormie using some toys I found at the dollar store





















and last but not least.... the bread fly! I WILL get a carp on the fly this year!


----------



## meathelmet

Great looking flys do you sell them?


----------



## TheCream

Rat from last night:


----------



## BassAddict83

That rat fly looks amazing Cream!


----------



## imalt

That rat is pretty bad ass looking. And Nik that squirmie wormie is pretty cool. I was hooking a lot of carp in the spring with something similar to that. That I just wrapped some lead around it to get it down. I lost a bunch of them though when they straightened the size 12 hooks out. I guess I need to quit being cheap and buy better quality hooks.


----------



## BassAddict83

New and improved versions of my craw imitation....


----------



## imalt

BassAddict83 said:


> New and improved versions of my craw imitation....


those should catch some 8-9" smallies all day


----------



## kingofamberley




----------



## flyfishingman

I've been tying up 144 of my original design, the Pan Candy. Fun stuff! Comes in 6 colors! Works great on the panfish but also have discovered it's killer for carp!


----------



## fallen513




----------



## BassAddict83




----------



## BassAddict83

A craw for muddy water...


----------



## meathelmet

All you guys tie some very good stuff, one of these days I am going to attempt it.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## BassAddict83

My first attempt with foam...


----------



## goatfly

flyfishingman said:


> I've been tying up 144 of my original design, the Pan Candy. Fun stuff! Comes in 6 colors! Works great on the panfish but also have discovered it's killer for carp!


What size and model of hook is that?


----------



## flyfishingman

It's a TMC 2488 #10. 

Check out my blog to see how to tie it!

http://greatoutdoors89.blogspot.com/2013/05/tying-stones-pan-candy.html


----------



## TheCream




----------



## CarpRule

Beautiful fly

Carpe Diem


----------



## BassAddict83

More fun with foam... and a noah's minnow.


----------



## sbreech

Foam ants can be KILLER on the 'gills and bass - especially if you throw them out around dusk right to the edge of weeds...let them sit...then sit some more....twitch twitch...wait...SLAM!


----------



## gahannafly

What is your recipe for these? They look good!


----------



## BassAddict83

For the damselfly and brown dragonfly I used this video to learn. The only thing I did different was use foam for the tail and wrap it with thread so it didnt have that square look to it.







For the beetle its pretty much the same concept without the tail and instead of using hackle for the legs I used black pearl krystal flash. 

The Noah's Minnow is by far the easiest fly I've ever tied. Its all marabou. Just capture the tail and then wrap the rest around the shank of the hook all the way up to the bead, whip finish, and its done. I read in a fly fishing magazine its a productive fly for big bull gills and small bass so I figured I'd give it a shot. I'm sure one in a bright color would be pretty productive on crappie as well.


----------



## BassAddict83

sbreech said:


> Foam ants can be KILLER on the 'gills and bass - especially if you throw them out around dusk right to the edge of weeds...let them sit...then sit some more....twitch twitch...wait...SLAM!


I tried a foam ant today but the smaller stuff is a little tricky and it didnt turn out so well. I'm going to give that one another go tomorrow.


----------



## BassAddict83

Marabou muddler


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

Mr. Cream you've inspired me to work on my deer hair spinning technique. Not as we'll dressed as your work, here's my take on a diver.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

That will fish! 

I did a few Goddess patterns last night.



















For the black/blue, I actually had to Kool Aid dye some mallard flank the night before.


----------



## kingofamberley

Awesome. I have thought about cool aid dying some of my cats fur before for dubbing haha. I like that goddess pattern a lot, I may have to tie some up.


----------



## Crawdude

> For the black/blue, I actually had to Kool Aid dye some mallard flank the night before.


That's cool, i'v never thought of dyeing my own feathers. That's a hefty bag of mallard flank. Did you harvest the duck yourself? I shot a wood duck last season and had more feathers than I knew what to do with. I just kept a few. The plan now is to keep more feathers this year with the idea of dyeing them!


----------



## BassAddict83

Cream- what size of thread do you use on the deer hair flies? I've been using 6/O (thats all I have at the moment) and sometimes it breaks on me while I'm pulling it tight to get the deer hair to spin.


----------



## Liquid Assets

It may be sick, but tying for steelhead already. New pattern to me, but they use it out west with pretty good success (or at least that's what they say). 
Agent Orange, in this case it's an Agent Pink on size 8 3x long. 











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513




----------



## BassAddict83

Seth that thing looks like you caught a live one and put a hook through it. Very impressive.


----------



## meathelmet

You guys are truly inspiring....I really want to learn how to tie my own flys


----------



## lpismm




----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tinknocker1

.


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Crawdude




----------



## BassAddict83

Haven't posted much on this one lately but I've been tying a bunch lately.


----------



## Crawdude

Nice BassAddict. I like the bully spider with the red head and white legs. I'v had a lot of luck with that fly.


----------



## BassAddict83

Tackle-addict said:


> Nice BassAddict. I like the bully spider with the red head and white legs. I'v had a lot of luck with that fly.


Thank you! I haven't tried it out yet but I've read that it is a Bluegill killing machine. Hopefully I'll have an opportunity within the next few days to get it in the water.


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BassAddict83




----------



## Tinknocker1

Tackle-addict said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


i like that little deer hair bug !! i played with deer hair last night for the first time and i have a lot to learn


----------



## Crawdude

Tinknocker1 said:


> i like that little deer hair bug !! i played with deer hair last night for the first time and i have a lot to learn


Thanks! I have an empty bourbon bottle filled with many failed attempts at deer hair... and other flies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83

Starting to get the hang of the deer hair. Still needs some fine tuning but I'm getting there.


----------



## Tinknocker1

BassAddict83 said:


> Starting to get the hang of the deer hair. Still needs some fine tuning but I'm getting there.



looks nice !

the body hair i picked up at Cabela's didn't seem long enough i messed around with it some turned out something that looks like a hedge hog


----------



## BassAddict83

Tinknocker1 said:


> looks nice !
> 
> the body hair i picked up at Cabela's didn't seem long enough i messed around with it some turned out something that looks like a hedge hog


I know what you mean. You should have seen some of the ones I tied before this one.... the best deer hair I've gotten so far (in my inexperienced opinion) is from FlyShack.com.


----------



## Tinknocker1

BassAddict83 said:


> I know what you mean. You should have seen some of the ones I tied before this one.... the best deer hair I've gotten so far (in my inexperienced opinion) is from FlyShack.com.



thanks for the tip 

i may kill a few late season whitetails and save some i should get something worth using off of them .. stuff i bought must have been off of June road kill


----------



## TheCream

The best commercially available hair I have used for spinning is Hareline's Deer Belly Hair. It has been long, dyed well, and spins/stacks really well. Belly hair tends to spin a little better. Another difference is body hair tends to have some darker tones to it since it has more color variance, naturally, and belly hair is dyed from pure white so it's a more solid color.

The best tip I can give you guys on deer hair is buy a Fugly Packer tool. I know it seems pricey to spend $20 on a hair packer, but the thing made a HUGE difference in my bugs. The key to getting them looking good, more durable, and easier to trim is to get as much hair on that hook as humanly possible. The Fugly makes that much easier. The other tip is use a really good, strong thread. I use either Gel Spun 210 denier Ultra Thread or the Orvis G Thread. The Orvis G is my personal favorite, the Gel Spun is so strong I can pull too tight and cut the hair. It's good, but I feel like I get better results with the G thread.


----------



## Crawdude

> The best tip I can give you guys on deer hair is buy a Fugly Packer tool. I know it seems pricey to spend $20 on a hair packer, but the thing made a HUGE difference in my bugs.


That hair packer looks about perfect, I can see how it would make a big difference. The hair packer I use can't make contact with the hook shank since the hole has to slip over the hook eye, I just can't get the density I see on other flies.

Something that helped me recently is using double sided razor blades to trim off the initial bulk. I know every book says to use them but I could never find them in stores. I tried the single sided razors in the past but they are not flexible or sharp enough. I found the double sided razors at Walgreens.

Your dead on about belly hair being easier to spin, I just discovered that also.


----------



## TheCream

Tackle-addict said:


> That hair packer looks about perfect, I can see how it would make a big difference. The hair packer I use can't make contact with the hook shank since the hole has to slip over the hook eye, I just can't get the density I see on other flies.
> 
> Something that helped me recently is using double sided razor blades to trim off the initial bulk. I know every book says to use them but I could never find them in stores. I tried the single sided razors in the past but they are not flexible or sharp enough. I found the double sided razors at Walgreens.
> 
> Your dead on about belly hair being easier to spin, I just discovered that also.


Wilkinson Sword razors are what I use. I used to get them at WalMart, but last time there in Athens I didn't see any. I use them to shave the whole thing, actually, minus picking out some hairs with scissors from the collar. You get a smoother, cleaner finished body with razor trimming, in my opinion.


----------



## BassAddict83

Thank you Cream for all this info! This will really help me out!


----------



## Tinknocker1

thanks Cream for the helpful pointers your bugs always look fantastic


----------



## Yakphisher

A helpful note is G thread is thicker in diameter then gel spun thread so it will help in pushing in the packing the hairs better.


----------



## TheCream

Yakphisher said:


> A helpful note is G thread is thicker in diameter then gel spun thread so it will help in pushing in the packing the hairs better.


I'll have to look at them tonight to be sure, but I was actually thinking the GSP 210 was thicker than the Orvis G? Maybe I have it confused, though.


----------



## Yakphisher

Gel spun will flatten while the G size threads are usually round is another reason that I forgot to mention.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Yakphisher said:


> Gel spun will flatten while the G size threads are usually round is another reason that I forgot to mention.


i have noticed GSP to be flat but it will fray and snag on rough fingers and seems to bunch up on knots ? i would like to try the orvis


----------



## TheCream

I forgot to look last night. And I still haven't finished the deer hair bug I started 3 days ago. All I need to do is add the eyes and somehow I can't get it done. Married life...


----------



## BassAddict83

*For the surface...*










*For the bottom...*


----------



## TheCream

I finally finished the bug from 3.5 days ago.










And right after that, halfway through trimming another, I had a little accident.










Those shaving razors are not toys. I was careless and was turning the bug in my left hand while holding the blade in the right, and mistakenly ran my ring finger right over the edge of the blade.


----------



## imalt

TheCream said:


> I finally finished the bug from 3.5 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after that, halfway through trimming another, I had a little accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those shaving razors are not toys. I was careless and was turning the bug in my left hand while holding the blade in the right, and mistakenly ran my ring finger right over the edge of the blade.


That might be some kind of sign when you almost cut your ring finger off. I have a buddy that not to long after he got married had an accident and cut his ring finger completely off.


----------



## Tinknocker1

TheCream said:


> I finally finished the bug from 3.5 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right after that, halfway through trimming another, I had a little accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those shaving razors are not toys. I was careless and was turning the bug in my left hand while holding the blade in the right, and mistakenly ran my ring finger right over the edge of the blade.


nice bug Cream nothing like taking one for the team dang !  when adding colored hair to just one spot are you laying the hair across the hook to form a black stripe ?


----------



## TheCream

Tinknocker1 said:


> nice bug Cream nothing like taking one for the team dang !  when adding colored hair to just one spot are you laying the hair across the hook to form a black stripe ?


No, I tie in the black clump for the barring parallel to the hook shank. When I give it thread tension, it flares out in more of a rounded shape. When the hair gets packed in tight, that pushes it back into more of a rectangular bar. The middle bar on the chartreuse bug I got a little light on, and I knew it as soon as I tied it in. I just didn't feel strongly enough about it to add more.


----------



## Tinknocker1

TheCream said:


> No, I tie in the black clump for the barring parallel to the hook shank. When I give it thread tension, it flares out in more of a rounded shape. When the hair gets packed in tight, that pushes it back into more of a rectangular bar. The middle bar on the chartreuse bug I got a little light on, and I knew it as soon as I tied it in. I just didn't feel strongly enough about it to add more.



spend any time around Chris Helm ?


----------



## TheCream

Tinknocker1 said:


> spend any time around Chris Helm ?


Negative, I've perused his website, though. I'd like to order some deer hair from him someday, his is supposed to be the primo stuff.


----------



## toobnoob

Working on some stone flies last night. I'm pretty happy with the result but I need to learn to tie these quicker. Man they take a long time to get right.


----------



## Crawdude

> Man they take a long time to get right.


I bet. Those look intricate.


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]

I tied this Cheech Leech to try and match the sculpins in the LMR. I went heavy on the UV materials. It's tied on two 1/0 Lazer Trokar finesse worm hooks per the original recipe. Those mothers are SHARP!


----------



## TheCream

I had to replenish my stock on what was the best fly on my creek trip last week. I had just used brown/orange and black/blue, I added a more minnow-style color pattern to test. This is the Goddess pattern, sometimes called the Bronze Goddess.


----------



## TheCream

Been trying to stuff some UL fly boxes with downsized streamers and such. Most of these are on #10 streamer hooks.










The bead chain Clousers are on #6 3366's, about 2" overall length.


----------



## Yakphisher

Try fox hair for Clousers.


----------



## TheCream

Yakphisher said:


> Try fox hair for Clousers.


If it ain't broke I don't fix it...too much.


----------



## Yakphisher

TheCream said:


> If it ain't broke I don't fix it...too much.


Bucktail is not soft enough as well as fox when it comes down to small size so I guess you not to brilliant after all!


----------



## TheCream

Yakphisher said:


> Bucktail is not soft enough as well as fox when it comes down to small size so I guess you not to brilliant after all!


Nope, not smart at all. When they catch fish I don't see a reason to change.  That, and I don't want any material on these that will absorb water. The beauty of fly tying is you can do whatever you want, so do that and be happy!


----------



## Yakphisher

I do and catch a lot more big fish on them to!


----------



## TheCream

Yakphisher said:


> I do and catch a lot more big fish on them to!


I can print off a certificate with your name and accomplishments or send you a plate of cookies, which would you prefer, your highness? lol


----------



## imalt

I catch a lot of little fish but can I still get some of those cookies.


----------



## Yakphisher

TheCream said:


> I can print off a certificate with your name and accomplishments or send you a plate of cookies, which would you prefer, your highness? lol


Well Jeffery it was only intent to bring up another good materials but you only wanted to be sarcastic about yourself!

I envisioned you as a Princess on a tall White horse so bring the cookies!

You need to a see shrink!


----------



## sbreech

Yakphisher said:


> Well Jeffery it was only intent to bring up another good materials but you only wanted to be sarcastic about yourself!
> 
> I envisioned you as a Princess on a tall White horse so bring the cookies!
> 
> You need to a see shrink!


I don't care what anyone is wearing as long as they bring me cookies whilst fishing. A glass of milk would be nice, too.


----------



## TheCream

Yakphisher said:


> Well Jeffery it was only intent to bring up another good materials but you only wanted to be sarcastic about yourself!
> 
> I envisioned you as a Princess on a tall White horse so bring the cookies!
> 
> You need to a see shrink!


A princess on a tall white horse? Keep your fantasies to yourself, I'm married.


----------



## goatfly

This thread has inspired me to get back to the vise and do some tying for the first time in over 10 years. I thought the 16's were tough on these old eyes, but the 26 was a bear. Sorry about the focus, my camera doesn't do close ups well. #16 pheasant tail nymph, #16 elk hair caddis, #16 blue wing olive dun, #20 bead head midge nymph, #26 dun


----------



## Yakphisher

TheCream said:


> A princess on a tall white horse? Keep your fantasies to yourself, I'm married.


Yea to she-he! Go figure asswipe! LMAO!!


----------



## TheCream

Yakphisher said:


> Yea to she-he! Go figure asswipe! LMAO!!


Haha, that is funny! _*Almost*_ as funny as a grown man throwing a fit on a public forum because people didn't tell him how great his fly was! 










Can we get back on topic now? I tied some more non-fish catcher's last night.


----------



## imalt

That is a nice looking musky fly. You just posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Been trying to stuff some UL fly boxes with downsized streamers and such. Most of these are on #10 streamer hooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice fly Cream
> The Black-nose dace is one of my favorite small creek streamers, also like the Mickey Finn. My Dad called them ''old time flies''  I've caught almost everything on both. Black-nose dace is also a excellent choice {IMO} for Skip-Jacks.
> Anyone Else ever use Squirrel tail for clousers ?


----------



## TheCream

I hadn't done any bass bugs in a few weeks.


----------



## meathelmet

This is my favorite thread. I look forward to seeing all your great flys.


----------



## flyfishingman

I've been tying a fly called Dirty Sexy Money. It's killer for smallies and will be trying it out for steelhead this coming Friday! 

I've also been tying some crayfish patterns called Krazy Kraws. They work well for steelhead, which is great! 

How to tie the Dirty Sexy Money: 

http://greatoutdoors89.blogspot.com/2013/09/dirty-sexy-money-fly-tying-tutorial.html

How to tie the Krazy Kraw:

http://greatoutdoors89.blogspot.com/2013/09/krazy-kraw-fly-pattern.html

How to tie the Mundane Minnow:

http://greatoutdoors89.blogspot.com/2013/10/mundane-minnow-fly-tying-tutorial.html


----------



## fallen513




----------



## goatfly

Damn, is your fly box made out of an old suitcase?


----------



## kingofamberley

Did some bugger style experimenting, with steelhead in mind








I ribbed these with copper wire to give them just a touch more weight and flash


----------



## ttbnate

These guys are about to hit the river. Kinda an intruder/bugger hybrid. I've done very well with other colors, so we'll have to see how these work out.


----------



## flytyer

I tied a few of these yesterday for a bottom fly on a multi-fly rig.
They're tied on a size 8 hook with a tungsten bead and 10 wraps of .020 lead to get them down deep.


----------



## kingofamberley

flytyer said:


> I tied a few of these yesterday for a bottom fly on a multi-fly rig.
> They're tied on a size 8 hook with a tungsten bead and 10 wraps of .020 lead to get them down deep.


That's a heavy fly!


----------



## Crawdude

Warning; worlds colliding here.

Some maribou jigs, one rabbit hair jig, and one jig I tied up double bunny style. All to use on conventional gear.

I probably should have posted this in tackle making but, I did tie them.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Riverbum

Those look like they'll catch a lot of fish
What size hook are they tied on?


----------



## TheCream

Riverbum said:


> Those look like they'll catch a lot of fish
> What size hook are they tied on?


Size 4 4XL streamer hooks on these. They're testing well so far. Since it's November I take that as a good sign!


----------



## Riverbum

TheCream said:


> Size 4 4XL streamer hooks on these. They're testing well so far. Since it's November I take that as a good sign!


Great sign !!!!
You'll have to keep us posted. I'll bet those will be white bass killers come april 
Nice job


----------



## sbreech

After the midge thread, I decided to tie some up. I tied 6 glass bead tan n blood midges in size 22 and 6 tan n green pheasant midges in size 22. I put 6 wraps of #56 lead wrap on each of the tan n green to get them down quicker...These should all fish well under a dry, or alone.

The Green, black, and green thing is a size 10 and the brass bead midge is a size 14.


----------



## HipWader

Great looking midges...I downloaded both pictures and I will be tying some like those...I seen you added some peacock hearl for the thorax....I'll have to do that also....


----------



## Tinknocker1

TheCream said:


> Size 4 4XL streamer hooks on these. They're testing well so far. Since it's November I take that as a good sign!


Cream them look amazing i bet that hurl does some wicked stuff in the water


----------



## jhammer

I'll have to get some pictures up later on, but I've been working on Pike Bunnies and Panfish Charlies.


----------



## sbreech

HipWader said:


> Great looking midges...I downloaded both pictures and I will be tying some like those...I seen you added some peacock hearl for the thorax....I'll have to do that also....


Does your camera have a macro setting so you can get some in-focus shots on your flies? Small close-up pics can be tough to do.


----------



## HipWader

sbreech said:


> Does your camera have a macro setting so you can get some in-focus shots on your flies? Small close-up pics can be tough to do.


No camera except cell phone....I am downloading new hardware for the webcam...maybe I will go into the settings and see if I can get some better close-up shots....will repost later.


----------



## HipWader

These are about the best my Webcam can do...I misplaced my camera about 2 weeks ago when I was up at the Rocky River and have not been able to find it...I guess someone is going to have a free camera...lol


----------



## TheCream

I don't even like largemouth bass...not sure why I love making topwaters so much.


----------



## fallen513

'cause they are fun...




18" Big Poppa...


----------



## TheCream

Another new bluegill fly to test:


----------



## Crawdude

[/URL][/IMG]

I came up with this articulated fly in some garish colors with the idea of going after sauger. 

Full disclosure, I'v never been fly fishing for sauger.


----------



## flytyer

Cream, those bluegill flies are sweet looking! What are the legs made with?


----------



## ttbnate

It looks like thin strips of half-round vinyl rib, but I'm not sure I've ever seen it that small. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flytyer

ttbnate said:


> It looks like thin strips of half-round vinyl rib, but I'm not sure I've ever seen it that small.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was thinking maybe it was that span flex stuff. I think that's what it's called.


----------



## TheCream

Senyo Shaggy Dub. It's just strands of a micro spandex-like material maybe 1.5" long. It stretches drastically before it will ever break. I wanted to make this fly as durable as possible, that's why I chose the Shaggy Dub for the legs and tail.


----------



## Yakphisher

It's the same stuff as Flexifloss, super floss aka small strands of silicone. 

There are lot of uses for it. I got about 50+ packs from a guy going out business real cheap. You can use it like thread for bodies or cut it up and make dubbing brush like Greg Senyo did to make shaggy dub.


----------



## flytyer

Thanks Cream, I might have to try and run some down some where.


----------



## ARReflections

Cream, those bluegill bug are quite tasty looking!

Fallen, musky? What weight rod do you use to chuck that meat?


----------



## ChromeBone

Here one streamer I been experimenting with.


----------



## ChromeBone

One of my boxes, try-en to fill it back up


----------



## meathelmet

Very nice, I hope to tie flys like that someday


----------



## Crawdude

ChromeBone said:


> One of my boxes, try-en to fill it back up


That's a sweet looking box of flies. That would be a cool thread, photos of peoples stocked fly boxes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream




----------



## flyman01

That craw pattern is interesting, what material did you use to fabricate the body?


----------



## TheCream

flyman01 said:


> That craw pattern is interesting, what material did you use to fabricate the body?


It's a pre-cut body made by the Flymen company that makes Fish Skulls, called a Craw Body.


----------



## flyman01

Will definitely look them up, would like to have that in my arsenal.


----------



## TheCream

flyman01 said:


> Will definitely look them up, would like to have that in my arsenal.


Super easy to use. I tied those using the smallest size on a #10 90* jig hook. Should be an awesome creek pattern.


----------



## flyman01

TheCream said:


> Super easy to use. I tied those using the smallest size on a #10 90* jig hook. Should be an awesome creek pattern.


Agree, many fish will succumb to that pattern and swim away with a sore lip!


----------



## crkwader

TheCream said:


> Super easy to use. I tied those using the smallest size on a #10 90* jig hook. Should be an awesome creek pattern.


Nice job on those craw patterns, I tie those guys on a #12 hook. Even though they say #10 is the smallest you can go, I find that smalls inhale the craw rather than nibble at it so I have been tying them on this hook:

http://www.allenflyfishing.com/copy-of-w501bl-wet-fly-nymph-1xl-barbless/

its an awesome hook, really sharp and already barbless.


----------



## fallen513




----------



## jiggin'fool

Just started tying last winter and didnt really start till this fall... By no means am I very good but getting better! I need a lot more material mostly only been maribou and hackle but this is what I have been getting so far!!! Tying jigs bugger's streamers egg patterns... Already caught some big steel on my own stuff which is very rewarding! 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Riverbum

My take on a sculpin


----------



## garhtr

Riverbum said:


> My take on a sculpin
> View attachment 87913


Somebody's Thinking --- GIANT Brown Trout  Save one of those for me R.B.


----------



## Riverbum

Got ya covered buddy 
Those things might even pass for a big darter minnow . Looks like a couple of forty degree days next week . Who knows we may get to try them out


----------



## TheCream

#20 midge


----------



## flyman01

Cream, nice looking midge pattern. Very similar to that, I tie one with purple thread and a couple of strands of krystal flash for the tail. I get plenty of action with it; a nice attractor pattern during the winter months.


----------



## Jointed Minnow

Finally came up with a couple patterns that seem to turn out well consistently. Could be a few months to see if the bass agree.

















Wine Cork Popper


----------



## crkwader




----------



## sbreech

I've been tying up some brassies in different sizes, from 28 up to 16. Some glass bead head, some herl head, and some tungsten bead head with dubbed collar.


----------



## kingofamberley

sbreech said:


> I've been tying up some brassies in different sizes, from 28 up to 16. Some glass bead head, some herl head, and some tungsten bead head with dubbed collar.


Those are some good looking flies! Good thing you have a camera with a good macro haha.


----------



## sbreech

Thanks King! That's just a really big quarter. They were bigger back then. ;-)


----------



## ttbnate

I started practicing my big spring/salmon patterns. Still a little sloppy, but these were my first two on the year.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gahannafly

Practicing with big Galloup streamers-plan is to take them out to the Mad on my 8 weight and sinking line.


----------



## sbreech

I've been tying up some random stuff - some klinkhammers, some scud, some brassies, etc etc...basically restocking the box for springtime.


----------



## sbreech

Tying up some #28 tungsten bead brassies. Eyes buggin out of my head...


----------



## crkwader




----------



## fishinnick

Awesome ties everyone! Jiggin'fool, for only really getting into it this fall those are amazing flies. MUCH better than my flies were at that point.

Over the past week I've been on a fly tying buying rampage. Need to get ready for spring and summer!


----------



## V Fisher

Thought I would try some Hopper These should do the job


----------



## sbreech

I've been on the bench most of the day trying out new ideas. I tied some blue and black tungsten brassies and some glass bead inchworms.


----------



## V Fisher

Me too this foam is cool to work with here is some of what Iv been doing


----------



## crkwader

iajetpilot said:


> What vises do you guys like/use?


In the past I have used a renzetti traveler, which I really liked. But I recently acquired a Griffin Montana Mongoose. All I can say is this vise is easily the BEST vise I have ever used. The gripping strength on hooks is absolutely unbelievable. It is a sneaky vise that doesn't get enough credit. Plus it comes with a hackle gauge, bobbin, travel case, base and c-clamp, plus a carrying case. I love this vise and it is made in the states.


----------



## iggyfly

Various jigs, buggers, leeches, nymphs and egg patterns for steelhead. I tied the majority of them myself. Hoping for some better fishing conditions to give them a go!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gildor

I've been dedicating time to tying classic spey patterns such as the Skagit Mist:


----------



## JRock3227

Cream motivated me to spin some deer hair. Dahlberg Diver!!!


----------



## TheCream

JRock3227 said:


> Cream motivated me to spin some deer hair. Dahlberg Diver!!!


Looks good!

Nick, I dig the Frenchies. I tied a few before going to the Mad for the first time and caught several fish on them. The fish approved! I caught fish on the pink collared version as well as caddis green.


----------



## ttbnate

I've officially started my stonefly experiments for the year. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick

TheCream said:


> Nick, I dig the Frenchies. I tied a few before going to the Mad for the first time and caught several fish on them. The fish approved! I caught fish on the pink collared version as well as caddis green.


Thanks. I just started tying them last year and now they're one of my go-to nymphs. They sure do catch fish!


----------



## fallen513




----------



## crkwader

fallen513 said:


>



good looking fly dude.


----------



## fallen513

Thanks.

Clouser, the gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## Yakphisher

Fallen, that is very nice Clouser and your statement is right on the money.


----------



## Flingnsting1

[url='http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/image177.jpg'


----------



## TheCream

Modified epoxy mantis shrimp to try on carp.


----------



## Liquid Assets

fishinnick said:


> Thanks. I just started tying them last year and now they're one of my go-to nymphs. They sure do catch fish!


If you haven't tried it yet, tie your frenchies using a jig hook / tungsten bead. I mostly "euro nymph" or tight line and I almost always have a jig hook as my anchor fly. Just my .02


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick

Liquid Assets said:


> If you haven't tried it yet, tie your frenchies using a jig hook / tungsten bead. I mostly "euro nymph" or tight line and I almost always have a jig hook as my anchor fly. Just my .02
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll have to give it a try. I've played around with small jigs made for fly fishing before but just made a few small marabou jigs with them. Might have to experiment a little more with them..


----------



## meathelmet

TheCream said:


> Modified epoxy mantis shrimp to try on carp.


I have been tying something like that but the epoxy version is pretty sweet. Your idea or someone else? What did you use....standard epoxy or the clear cure glue?


----------



## sbreech

Some more size 28 Tungsten Bead Head Brassies with Peacock hurl collars


----------



## kingofamberley

I sat down at the vice today with bluegill on my mind, and came up with some of these:








Then I started thinking about nymph/wet/mini streamer type things for gills, and using what I had, came up with these things:
















Then, I figured I should tie some hoppers so I could use them as droppers:
















And then things got weird... here is the White Widdow








And then this ridiculous spree culminated in what I have dubbed... THE DRAGON MOTH








I can't wait for spring!


----------



## crkwader

kingofamberley said:


> I sat down at the vice today with bluegill on my mind, and came up with some of these:



I really like that fly dude. Nice work.


----------



## TheCream

meathelmet said:


> I have been tying something like that but the epoxy version is pretty sweet. Your idea or someone else? What did you use....standard epoxy or the clear cure glue?


The original pattern is an epoxy mantis shrimp, saltwater pattern. It was in Kirk Deeter's carp book. The original design calls for a body of palmered hackle over Ice Chenille. I don't like much flash in carp flies, so I swapped that body material(s) out for India hen back soft hackle. Wrapped a feather, tied in some legs, wrapped another feather, more legs, and then one more feather to finish off the body. The head is 5 minute epoxy hit with a brown Sharpie after it cured.


----------



## kingofamberley

crkwader said:


> I really like that fly dude. Nice work.


Thanks! Hopefully the sunnies like it too!

EDIT: It was inspired by this site:
http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/bench.asp?page=6
This article taught me how to correctly tie with chenille! Until yesterday I had been doing it wrong all along.


----------



## TheCream

kingofamberley said:


> Thanks! Hopefully the sunnies like it too!
> 
> EDIT: It was inspired by this site:
> http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/bench.asp?page=6
> This article taught me how to correctly tie with chenille! Until yesterday I had been doing it wrong all along.


That's a great site. There are tutorials for some really good warmwater flies there.


----------



## Yakphisher

crkwader said:


> I really like that fly dude. Nice work.


X2!

Plus those corks make fantastic big poppers!


----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> The head is 5 minute epoxy hit with a brown Sharpie after it cured.


Wow, it looks really good. Nice fly dude.


----------



## Crawdude

Here are a few bugger patterns I tied using dubbing brushes. The flash doesn't really come out in these photos, they are very sparkly in person.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


>



Those look really good! I would like to experiment with dubbing brush techniques.


----------



## Crawdude

kingofamberley said:


> Those look really good! I would like to experiment with dubbing brush techniques.


Thanks! It's super easy if you have a dubbing twister, which is basically a hook on the end of a stick.

By the way, I like the blue gill flies you designed! I can't wait to go after some gills with the fly rod.


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


> Thanks! It's super easy if you have a dubbing twister, which is basically a hook on the end of a stick.
> 
> By the way, I like the blue gill flies you designed! I can't wait to go after some gills with the fly rod.


Thanks! They are fun because they hit just about anything (at most times), including top water. Sometimes they are just as finicky as trout though.

I think I'm going to attempt to make a dubbing twister out of a paper clip and cork. Do you just use any dubbing in a brush? I've got some of my cat's fur that makes good dubbing but I think something flashier would be better.


----------



## Crawdude

kingofamberley said:


> I think I'm going to attempt to make a dubbing twister out of a paper clip and cork. Do you just use any dubbing in a brush? I've got some of my cat's fur that makes good dubbing but I think something flashier would be better.


I suppose any dubbing would work. For the white buggers I used 'Hare'e ice Dub' for the olive buggers I used Simi-Seal'. I like SLF too. I like dubbing brushes to be really buggy. Maybe try adding some of your cat's guard hairs and whatever flash you have to your cat-dub. Just chop it all up together. 

I keep picturing your cat running out of the room whenever you reach for an electric hair trimmer. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


> I keep picturing your cat running out of the room whenever you reach for an electric hair trimmer.


HAHAHA nah I just brush him and then pull the hair out of the brush, and it comes out pretty much ready to dub. He has short orangish/tanish fur which looks great for craw flies.


----------



## Crawdude

kingofamberley said:


> HAHAHA nah I just brush him and then pull the hair out of the brush, and it comes out pretty much ready to dub. He has short orangish/tanish fur which looks great for craw flies.


I see a business opportunity much like genetic hackle... crawdad colored cats.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513




----------



## crkwader

fallen513 said:


>



That is a hell of a pattern man. who did you tie up the pincers?


----------



## Crawdude

fallen513 said:


>


Those are amazing!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

kingofamberley said:


> Those look really good! I would like to experiment with dubbing brush techniques.


The fly you complemented ended up working this morning. I consider that good luck, thanks!











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## burt

fallen513 said:


>


Awesome patterns just hope I can acquire the tying skills you have one day.


----------



## fallen513

Thanks. The crayfish are only hair & feathers. 

The claws are just two pieces of feather stem glued together, then glued to another feather quill and finally the body. I've shown them before but I'm pretty proud of them. I was able to complete two of them and they somehow magically turned out. The 3rd one I could never get right, it drove me mad & I've never tried since.


----------



## crkwader

Jesus H. those are some killer craws dude.


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


> The fly you complemented ended up working this morning. I consider that good luck, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 89480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice fish dude!


----------



## kingofamberley

fallen513 said:


> Thanks. The crayfish are only hair & feathers.
> 
> The claws are just two pieces of feather stem glued together, then glued to another feather quill and finally the body. I've shown them before but I'm pretty proud of them. I was able to complete two of them and they somehow magically turned out. The 3rd one I could never get right, it drove me mad & I've never tried since.


Those look amazing. What kind of resin or epoxy do you use for those?


----------



## fallen513

Any UV acrylic will work. 


The key is the ability to position things the way you want, then immediately secure them into position with the light.


----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


> Any UV acrylic will work.
> 
> 
> The key is the ability to position things the way you want, then immediately secure them into position with the light.


That's nuts. Bravo.


----------



## crkwader




----------



## Crawdude

White and red crankbait inspired bugger.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


> View attachment 90096
> 
> 
> White and red crankbait inspired bugger.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That looks great! I love making hardbait inspired flies.


----------



## TheCream

Underwater, the articulated tail stands at 45 degrees and is in almost constant subtle motion with the rabbit fur tail. Hope the carp dig it.


----------



## ttbnate

I had a dream about an egg-chasing leech the other night, and came up with this abomination when I woke up.

http://imgur.com/a/QqHtN

Damn rivers need to unfreeze so I can stop having trout dreams.


----------



## Crawdude

Some size 10 poppers and sliders waiting for fur and feathers. I have no idea what I'm going to dress them with.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheCream

Tackle-addict said:


> Some size 10 poppers and sliders waiting for fur and feathers. I have no idea what I'm going to dress them with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Those heads look good, the paint job is awesome! Do not take this the wrong way, but when you can paint the body that good, why put 3D eyes on them? You could paint a good eye and not add the extra weight of the stick on eyes, plus they wouldn't run the risk of being ripped off. Just a thought, but they look great either way.


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> Those heads look good, the paint job is awesome! Do not take this the wrong way, but when you can paint the body that good, why put 3D eyes on them? You could paint a good eye and not add the extra weight of the stick on eyes, plus they wouldn't run the risk of being ripped off. Just a thought, but they look great either way.


Thanks Cream! Any feedback is always welcome. It's funny you questioned the stick on eyes, my brother and I were critiquing these today and we came up with the same conclusion. This was my first go with hard body poppers, so it was a discovery/experimenting process type of project. Actually these are all done with Sharpie marker since that's what I had laying around. The wheels are already turning in my head for the next batch,


----------



## TheCream

Tackle-addict said:


> Thanks Cream! Any feedback is always welcome. It's funny you questioned the stick on eyes, my brother and I were critiquing these today and we came up with the same conclusion. This was my first go with hard body poppers, so it was a discovery/experimenting process type of project. Actually these are all done with Sharpie marker since that's what I had laying around. The wheels are already turning in my head for the next batch,


You can do eyes real easily with acrylic paint (like $2-3 a bottle for many years' supply) and some nails with different sized heads. Or anything round, for that matter. My "tools" are random round things, like a battery from a lighted nock and a cap from a bottle of eye drops. Dip the round object in paint, dot it on, let it dry. I use 2-3 different colors of paint with successively smaller sized dots to make eyes. This is one of my favorite color combos for them, copper/gold/metallic black:


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> You can do eyes real easily with acrylic paint (like $2-3 a bottle for many years' supply) and some nails with different sized heads. Or anything round, for that matter. My "tools" are random round things, like a battery from a lighted nock and a cap from a bottle of eye drops. Dip the round object in paint, dot it on, let it dry. I use 2-3 different colors of paint with successively smaller sized dots to make eyes. This is one of my favorite color combos for them, copper/gold/metallic black:


That is very nice! I never thought of metallics, the wheels are really turning now. I'm thinking pearlescent and fluorescent paints could create some nice effects too.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

2 dozen white and chartreuse clouser minnows in assorted weights.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher

Tackle-addict said:


> Some size 10 poppers and sliders waiting for fur and feathers. I have no idea what I'm going to dress them with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Nice job on the bodies as they look like something out out skittle bag.


----------



## Crawdude

Yakphisher said:


> skittle bag.


Thanks, I dub them "skittle poppers"


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

iajetpilot said:


> I have tried to both insert and attach a photo but it doesn't seem to be working. I also tried to upload it to my gallery but it isn't showing up. Any ideas? I'm sure it is user error


Click on the "share this photo" icon in Flickr. Copy the URL. Click on the "insert image" icon in OGF. Past the copied URL from Flickr into the "insert image" dialog box. BOOM!

At least I think that will work. I use Photobucket. I'm sure it's similar.


----------



## sbreech

Nice tie, iajetpilot!


----------



## kingofamberley

iajetpilot said:


> My first attempt at this fly and macro pictures


Nice fly! Is that some sort of bead head pheasant tail creation, like an EZ Nymph? I might have to tie up a few.

BTW I think most of the people here use Photobucket, so you are on the right track there.


----------



## Crawdude

iajetpilot said:


> Thanks Tackle-addict. I couldn't get flickr to work so I just opened a photobucket account.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem. That fly looks awesome! I like how precisely wrapped the wire ribbing is, identical spacing and angles!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

So I've been watching my sister's cat while she's been away on co-op. I walked in my study to see this big dummy on my chair:








His fur is long, with a gray back and white belly. Got me thinking&#8230;..
CAT FUR SHAD:








CAT FUR CLOUSERS:








I think those should work for the white bass run!
I've also been working at tying up some Hare's Ears and some Pheasant Tails for my new nymph box.


----------



## Crawdude

kingofamberley said:


> CAT FUR CLOUSERS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those should work for the white bass run!


Those might work well as a molted crawdad. I tied up some closers with silver fox with the underfur for the bottom and orange buck tail for the top as a mottled crawdad imitation. it looks very similar to the cat clouser. I'll get a photo up when I get home.


----------



## TheCream

Nice flies! How is the cat looking?


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


> Those might work well as a molted crawdad. I tied up some closers with silver fox with the underfur for the bottom and orange buck tail for the top as a mottled crawdad imitation. it looks very similar to the cat clouser. I'll get a photo up when I get home.


Yeah I thought his fur reminded me of the foxee red clouser on the Fly Fish Ohio site. I think it will be good for these smaller clousers, since it is much more flexible than buck tail.



TheCream said:


> Nice flies! How is the cat looking?


Lol thanks, he looks exactly the same. That cat is a fluffy mess; his fur is pretty long, and he's just not smart. He has a lot of big matts in his fur that we can't brush out. When it warms up we will probably get him a haircut anyways


----------



## Crawdude

kingofamberley said:


> Yeah I thought his fur reminded me of the foxee red clouser on the Fly Fish Ohio site. I think it will be good for these smaller clousers, since it is much more flexible than buck tail.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks, he looks exactly the same. That cat is a fluffy mess; his fur is pretty long, and he's just not smart. He has a lot of big matts in his fur that we can't brush out. When it warms up we will probably get him a haircut anyways


Here's the fly I was talking about.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## papaperch

Might be committing an unpardonable sin here. After experimenting with drop shotting the last couple of years. It has become a productive method to fish for me. Since I like tying flies and jigs so much. I decided this winter to try and come up with something that could take place of live bait or plastic lures on standoff hooks.

Came up with idea of tying a cut shank portion of hook with the eye tied on top of standard or long shank jig hook. Tied with variety of materials. All ties are weightless as weight of drop shot will be used to sink the flies. Designed to be used when slow trolling with electric motor but I think they will be able to used while still fishing also.
The eye hook dropper will cause fly to standout from line and keep fly parallel to bottom.

My primary drop shot rod is a custom casting rod that built on a 2 wt fly rod blank. Thinking of this as a crappie fishing technique but the fish will be the final judge.


----------



## phishyone1

Great looking stuff everyone............ im sure some fish will be coming to hand with those..............


----------



## flytyer

Nothing fancy just some fish catchers. iajetpilot put me in the mood to tie up a few of these.


----------



## kingofamberley

Nice ties! Flytyer do you use hen hackle for the soft hackle? I am a noob in the hackle world.


----------



## flytyer

kingofamberley said:


> Nice ties! Flytyer do you use hen hackle for the soft hackle? I am a noob in the hackle world.


You can use hen for the hackle. These are made with Hungarian Partridge. I have both but usually go for the partridge. Just a personal preference.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream




----------



## kingofamberley

Cream, you are truly gifted with deer hair!


----------



## buckeyebowman

flytyer, I notice that the rib on those soft hackle wets seem to be wrapped in "reverse". Are you a lefty or do you do that on purpose? Nice flies BTW!. I love anything with peacock herl, whether a caddis pupa, or a general attractor wet fly. Some years back I tied up a bunch of Leadwing Coachmen and had them torn up by the trout in Slippery Rock Creek as caddis emergers. My basic problem is that when I try to tie smaller than about a #16 my fingers turn to clubs, which pretty much leaves me out of the midge category. And there are times when midges produce really well around here.


----------



## flyman01

buckeyebowman said:


> flytyer, I notice that the rib on those soft hackle wets seem to be wrapped in "reverse". Are you a lefty or do you do that on purpose? Nice flies BTW!. I love anything with peacock herl, whether a caddis pupa, or a general attractor wet fly. Some years back I tied up a bunch of Leadwing Coachmen and had them torn up by the trout in Slippery Rock Creek as caddis emergers. My basic problem is that when I try to tie smaller than about a #16 my fingers turn to clubs, which pretty much leaves me out of the midge category. And there are times when midges produce really well around here.


This is done to add integrity to the strength of the pheasant feather strands. Once the teeth of a trout bit into these, they are easily broken and unravel. By wrapping the wire or thread in the opposite direction, you are over wrapping them and the wire or thread is not falling between the strands which are vulnerable to breakage.


----------



## flytyer

flyman01 said:


> This is done to add integrity to the strength of the pheasant feather strands. Once the teeth of a trout bit into these, they are easily broken and unravel. By wrapping the wire or thread in the opposite direction, you are over wrapping them and the wire or thread is not falling between the strands which are vulnerable to breakage.


flyman01, has it right. I always counter wrap my ribs like that.


----------



## flytyer

Tied a few more softies for the box. 
Sz. 14 Emerald Caddis


----------



## DEAfisher

Something I came up with today, been tying for about a month now and thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## iggyfly

Some emerald shiner patterns ive been experimenting with. Any suggestions??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly

Closeup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman

flyman01 said:


> This is done to add integrity to the strength of the pheasant feather strands. Once the teeth of a trout bit into these, they are easily broken and unravel. By wrapping the wire or thread in the opposite direction, you are over wrapping them and the wire or thread is not falling between the strands which are vulnerable to breakage.





flytyer said:


> flyman01, has it right. I always counter wrap my ribs like that.


Thank you. That's a good tip! I'm going to start doing that. And now I remember why I saved all those pheasant feathers from last hunting season!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## sbreech

Those look awesome as usual Jeff. I just tied up a dozen #22 light elk hair caddis and 12 #16 black & brass tungsten bead nymphs. I dont think I can make EHC any smaller....


----------



## TheCream

sbreech said:


> Those look awesome as usual Jeff. I just tied up a dozen #22 light elk hair caddis and 12 #16 black & brass tungsten bead nymphs. I dont think I can make EHC any smaller....


My personal opinion, when you get smaller, don't use elk. Use deer body hair. I think it flares easier, especially in the smaller sizes. I actually use deer body for most of my caddis patterns, I ditched the elk. A black CDC and Elk (Deer) slayed trout in WV last summer.


----------



## big ugly stick

this weather is killing me! a man can only tie so many flies without needing to toss a couple... lol just a novice tier but heres what i've been working on


----------



## sbreech

Those look good big ugly stick. I like the San Juan with the bead. Is that a glass, brass, or tungsten bead?


----------



## big ugly stick

thanks a lot sbreech. i still have a long way to go until i'll enter into your fly swap lol. and its they're brass beads


----------



## Crawdude

White, Chartreuse, and Chartreuseser








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> White, Chartreuse, and Chartreuseser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Very nice.


----------



## SMBHooker

Crawdude said:


> White, Chartreuse, and Chartreuseser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Those look killer, what are you targeting with those?


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> Very nice.


 Thanks Cream!


----------



## Crawdude

SMBHooker said:


> Those look killer, what are you targeting with those?


Thanks SMB! 

I tied these to go after Hybrids, which will be a first for me on the fly if I can manage to fool some into biting. I'm also planning on using them to prospect for the elusive 20" smallie. I read in a book written by a wise man that big smallmouth like big baitfish


----------



## Riverbum

Smallmouth bait


----------



## garhtr

White-bass Bait


----------



## Riverbum

Hey, that bugger looks pretty dang good
Them white bass will be here before you know it


----------



## meathelmet

This is one of my favorite threads...amazing work!


----------



## phishyone1

Great looking tyes guys............... Some fish catchers in there for sure


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


>


That fly is packed tight! Great color combo.


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> That fly is packed tight! Great color combo.


This was probably the tightest body I have cranked out so far. I was seriously doubting if I was going to get that hook eye exposed after I started trying to pack the last mountain of hair.


----------



## sbreech

I've been tying up Elk Hair Caddis in different sizes - from #8 down to #22. I've also been tying a few glass bead nymphs...


----------



## TheCream

Did a smaller diver last night, Size 6:


----------



## las johnny

Various patterns

Sent from my SCH-I915 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream




----------



## sbreech

Size 8 Tellico nymph for my upcoming trip to the Smoky Mountains. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic...my camera is at work.


----------



## SMBHooker

TheCream said:


>


So is this considered a popper or streamer? Excuse my ignorance,either way I like it!!!!!


----------



## SMBHooker

sbreech said:


> Size 8 Tellico nymph for my upcoming trip to the Smoky Mountains. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic...my camera is at work.


Seriously, the smokies . . that's real sweet. What water are you headed for? I'm guessing these smaller flies are much harder to tie? Well done!


----------



## sbreech

SMBHooker said:


> Seriously, the smokies . . that's real sweet. What water are you headed for? I'm guessing these smaller flies are much harder to tie? Well done!


Thanks SMBHooker. Since I fish so much ultralight, I'm used to tying smaller flies. Actually, these #8 are quite large in my book. They're really no more difficult than the larger counterparts, actually. I've been bouncing back and forth between tying these, PT nymphs, and different Elk Hair Caddis fly colors and sizes, as well as tying up some snook flies.
[/COLOR] 
Fly fishing the Smokys can be pretty inexpensive. My buddy and I are going for a 3 day weekend, and including room, gas, licenses, and sammiches, we are just shy of $150 each, and the room we got is right on the West Prong. We will be talking to Smoky Mountain Angler when we get down there for some pointers to the waters to hit at the time we're there, but we're getting the 3 day license and in-city license so we can fish while we hike out of town. If we weren't doing that portion, we could essentially cut $33 each off our total cost.


----------



## TheCream

SMBHooker said:


> So is this considered a popper or streamer? Excuse my ignorance,either way I like it!!!!!


Slider. The deer hair will keep it at the surface and, when stripped, "slide" slightly under the surface. Less surface disturbance than a popper. Now, if you fished it on a sinking line, you could fish it like a streamer. People do the same with Dahlberg Divers sometimes.


----------



## crkwader

you guys are tyng up some sweet flies. nice work!


----------



## Crawdude

sbreech said:


> Size 8 Tellico nymph for my upcoming trip to the Smoky Mountains. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic...my camera is at work.


Cool! Are you tying that to match the yellow stoneflys down there? Beautiful bugs! I like the proportions of that hook. Is it a TMC 200R?


----------



## sbreech

Crawdude said:


> Cool! Are you tying that to match the yellow stoneflys down there? Beautiful bugs! I like the proportions of that hook. Is it a TMC 200R?


That is exactly what I'm trying to match. Thanks for the kind words. The hook is an Umpqua 2xl #8 streamer hook. The body traditionally calls for yellow floss, but I just do several wraps of 140 thread over the 21 wraps of .015 lead wire, and build up a wrap with the thread before / aft the lead for the cigar body shape. After the thread wrap to form the body, I do a LIGHT coat of Sally Hanson's Hard as Nails over the body, let it tackup, then do the peacock herl wrap. This allows the herl to stick to the body, making it MUCH more durable The shell back is also 7 strands of peacock herl, and I put a coat of SH-HAN over that, which give a semi-gloss shell look more like the real insect. Heading down late May / early June, I should be hitting a few good hatches of these, so I'm going to try to get a few dozen done. These take about 6-7 minutes each for me. One thing I find that saves me time is to chuck a hook in the vise, wrap the lead, cover lead in SH-HAN, remove from vise, and let it set. Get all the hooks wrapped, then the rest of the time I don't have to wait for the coat to finish. If the finish is wet when you start the thread wraps, you have to use more wraps to get the color consistency.


----------



## Riverbum

Hellgrammites 







15 wraps of lead wire , back zonker strip,
black crazy legs , couple wraps of long blade black estaz , black marabou .
Gonna try to see how they fish , if it doesn't rain a ton tomorrow .


----------



## TheCream




----------



## SMBHooker

TheCream said:


>


That is perfect! A popper, correct?


----------



## TheCream

SMBHooker said:


> That is perfect! A popper, correct?


Yep, Size 1 bass popper.


----------



## phishyone1

The cream, that's some bad ass deer hair stacking............... your the man, looks bomb


----------



## TheCream

phishyone1 said:


> The cream, that's some bad ass deer hair stacking............... your the man, looks bomb


Thanks, can't wait to fish these things.


----------



## flytyer

Just made up a few more soft hackles for the box.

Partridge & Orange sz 10


Partridge & Red sz 10


----------



## kingofamberley

flytyer said:


> Just made up a few more soft hackles for the box.
> 
> Partridge & Orange sz 10
> 
> 
> Partridge & Red sz 10


Those look good man! Do you enjoy fishing soft hackles? I've been thinking about purchasing some hen or partridge and tying up some. I've never fished them.


----------



## flytyer

I don't fish them a lot, but I do enjoy using them. When you get a hit on them you will know it! LOL!


----------



## kingofamberley

flytyer said:


> I don't fish them a lot, but I do enjoy using them. When you get a hit on them you will know it! LOL!


Do you swing them through the current like a streamer?


----------



## flytyer

You can swing them slow like a streamer or dead drift them. Cast slightly upstream and across, let them dead drift using mends to to keep them drifting with the current, then let them slowly swing across the current at the end of the drift or when they start to swing across recast and repeat. you want to keep your rod tip pointing at the fly too. 
Don't have a death grip on your line or you might break your tippet on the hit.


----------



## toobnoob

First try at a baby bluegill pattern. I like the look but I'll have to test it to see if it rides correctly and has good action to it.


----------



## Crawdude

toobnoob said:


> First try at a baby bluegill pattern. I like the look but I'll have to test it to see if it rides correctly and has good action to it.


Awesome! Did you use EP Fibers?


----------



## toobnoob

Crawdude said:


> Awesome! Did you use EP Fibers?


I'm not sure exactly what it is, if it's not EP is some knock off of EP.


----------



## Crawdude

toobnoob said:


> I'm not sure exactly what it is, if it's not EP is some knock off of EP.


Cool, thanks. I'v never used material like that and it's on my list to try. I'v seen some flies tied with Yack hair that have a similar look too.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Hey Cream! How long does it take to tie those poppers! Those things are amazing and look like they would be sweet for smallies!!!!


----------



## TheCream

jiggin'fool said:


> Hey Cream! How long does it take to tie those poppers! Those things are amazing and look like they would be sweet for smallies!!!!


I spend a little over an hour on each deer hair bug, start to finish.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## sbreech

Ok, that firetiger deer hair minnow fly is BAAADASH!


----------



## kingofamberley

Spun deer hair plus weights?! Those are like minnow plugs! You are going to catch so many fish this season with those haha.


----------



## TheCream

Pure fun.


----------



## SMBHooker

TheCream said:


>


That's some wicked tying man!! 

Are there any vids/instructions on how to make similar flies or are these all special home brews? Very cool.


----------



## TheCream

SMBHooker said:


> That's some wicked tying man!!
> 
> Are there any vids/instructions on how to make similar flies or are these all special home brews? Very cool.


You can find YouTube stuff on spinning/stacking hair, some of it's good and some of it's not great. There's some DVD's on the market, some by Chris Helm and some by Pat Cohen that are very good. As for the recipes, these are home brews I have been working on and testing.


----------



## iggyfly

Hoping this will entice some steealhead during these high flows. Think it's called The Joker? Has an indiana blade on the shank

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flytyer

It's getting close to bluegill time, so I tied up a few bugs to try and temp them.

Bluegill Bug. I received one of these in a fly swap on here last year. It was tied by coinshooter.


Bully's Bluegill Spider


Here's a few gills I caught yesterday on these flies. They seemed to prefer the one's tied with the peacock chenille.
None were very big but they put a bend in the rod.



And an unexpected visitor.


----------



## TheCream

I love tying these hair wing streamers. Fun to tie, fun to fish on light rods.


----------



## flyman01

Getting ready for the Isonychia season aka the mahogany Dunn and slate drake that will start later this month down south. This is my favorite time to fish, big bugs size 10 & 12 and big fish eating them. Here is my emerger pattern


----------



## TheCream

Craven's Gonga:


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


>


I love this fly! Along the same lines, a couple of month ago I tied up what I imagined a Royal Wulff would look like as a wet fly. The photo with the five flies shows the process of creating a fly until I was happy with the result starting top to bottom. Please excuse the poor photography.








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> I love this fly! Along the same lines, a couple of month ago I tied up what I imagined a Royal Wulff would look like as a wet fly. The photo with the five flies shows the process of creating a fly until I was happy with the result starting top to bottom. Please excuse the poor photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Very cool pattern! Anything "Royal" seems to terrorize the wild trout where I fish small streams in WV.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## iggyfly

My variations of senyo A.I.'s 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FL-boy

Been a spinning rod guy all my life. Got a nice 5wt to fish the rivers to try something new. What would anyone on here suggest for fishing river smallies? I have trout flies (I think) but I fish the river for smallies a lot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

FL-boy said:


> Been a spinning rod guy all my life. Got a nice 5wt to fish the rivers to try something new. What would anyone on here suggest for fishing river smallies? I have trout flies (I think) but I fish the river for smallies a lot.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'd try bead headed wooly buggers in brown, white, olive, or black size 6 or 8. Also try closer minnows, white and chartreuse or white and gray. This is just a general start but should get you into fish. Have fun!!


----------



## flyman01

Crawdude gave you some good patterns to try. As the water temps start to increase a bit, poppers are great for top water action!


----------



## iggyfly

Funny bunny minnow and leech patterns. Super easy to tie and look great. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream




----------



## flyman01

Caddis are in abundance, Iso's are hatching along with sulfurs and BWO's (during overcast days) which makes up most of the bug activity on the river I like fishing most. Next comes Tricos, which adds to the list and another reason this is one of my favorite times of the year to be on the water. Early morning you can see clouds of these just like the photo I took last year. Second photo is my version of a Trico spinner #22, the most effective pattern to use, the fish seem to prefer them over the emerger/dun pattern.


----------



## kingofamberley

I got tired of always losing and damaging flies at the creek, so I got some cheap Eagle Claw hooks at Wally World and tied up some bugger things on them. These are going in my warm-water creek box. They are light wire so they should be able to bend and pull free from snags, and if I palm the reel right then they shouldn't straighten on a fish. All unweighted for stalking skittish bass in shallow clear water, save for the brown ones (bead head to better imitate a craw, same application though).


----------



## fallen513

Looking good king!





And Jeff... you continue to step your game up man. Your deer hair is as professional as it gets. 


Do one all white + flash!


----------



## Flymaker

Hey King, don't go to light of wire on those hooks.............if you shop around you can get good hooks pretty reasonable.........yrs back I used mustard Aberdeen's as a cheaper replacement for streamer hooks and while they worked for standard river smallies .......I had some stuff tied for the mad river on them ........I hooked what would have been my largest trout in the river on said hook........this fish would have been 28" pretty easy.......well the hook bent all to hell and he got off......my largest fish stands at 26" ..........I feel your pain about losing flys......but hell you'll make more


----------



## kingofamberley

Flymaker said:


> Hey King, don't go to light of wire on those hooks.............if you shop around you can get good hooks pretty reasonable.........yrs back I used mustard Aberdeen's as a cheaper replacement for streamer hooks and while they worked for standard river smallies .......I had some stuff tied for the mad river on them ........I hooked what would have been my largest trout in the river on said hook........this fish would have been 28" pretty easy.......well the hook bent all to hell and he got off......my largest fish stands at 26" ..........I feel your pain about losing flys......but hell you'll make more


I actually got the idea of using light wire aberdeen hooks to pull free from snags from a guy on another forum, who catches more huge pike and walleye on the fly than anyone I've ever seen. I just can't stand losing those expensive hooks all the time. I will stick with better hooks for trout and such (for exactly the reason you mention), but when I'm after little creek bass, I think the light wire aberdeens should work fine, as long as I play my drag where needed.


----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


> Looking good king!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jeff... you continue to step your game up man. Your deer hair is as professional as it gets.
> 
> 
> Do one all white + flash!


I get bored with solid color bugs even though they are just as effective. All black is my favorite topwater color to actually fish.


----------



## V Fisher

A hook some foam and rubber legs is all you need for a good time here in the country


----------



## flyman01

Ladybugs


----------



## TheCream

A little somethin' somethin' for smallies and spots.


----------



## fallen513




----------



## flyman01




----------



## Indybio72

This sz14 midge pattern has caught me more carp this year than anything else. Not sure why but they love it. Its has wraps of .010 lead-free wire inside to help get it down quick in the streams


----------



## thefraz44

I'm just getting into it... Tied a few foam beetles and cdc elk hair caddis


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TheCream




----------



## lorainfly24

crappy camera.... but a productive morning. now time to try these out.


----------



## flyman01




----------



## criadoman

Ok, my first run of my own flies. I got a little crazy experimenting with Mr. Twister grubs being made into flies. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Riverbum

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Riverbum said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Nice wild (I'm assuming) rainbow! Looks like you had to do some tricky casting to get in that pool.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

I love the smokies 
Tight quarters on every creek , but very willing trout .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## iajetpilot

Thought I would revive this thread with a question; Does anyone have the info on how to tie a Mike's fuzzy Niblet?

Thanks!


----------



## TheCream

New bluegill pattern that has tested very well:










Bluegill poppers:



















Stuff for CO trip coming up next month:




























And some new small streamers for the UL setup:


----------



## joe01

Best bait ever


----------



## Crawdude

joe01 said:


> Best bait ever


Spun deer hair? Nice!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## lorainfly24

I have so much fun tying these type of flys, but it sure takes a long time.... I incorporate 4 to 5 dubbing loops in each of these. The white one is starting to become my favorite because of how it looks and produces in the water.


----------



## flyman01

Heading south this weekend; not much in the way of hatches have been going on, the fish have been midging voraciously. Tied a bunch of size 24's last night, 4 different color patterns in preparation for the outing.


----------



## jmotyka50

Hay lorainfly have you tried dubbing brushes might save you some time doing your dubbing ahead of time


----------



## lorainfly24

nah I like creating my own loops its part of the fun plus I can tweak how I want my flys profile to look by adjusting the length of fox in my loop. But it would definitely be a lot faster.


----------



## fishfray

Hoping to catch my first steelhead this year. These are just a few of what I have been tying for them. I'm hoping we have fishable rivers this winter but it seems unlikely with the ice already.


----------



## phishyone1

great looking tyes everyone...............


----------



## Crawdude

Dropshot fly. I call it Worlds Colliding.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

First attempt at a winged wet fly. These things could get addictive.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Crawdude

fallen513 said:


>


Did it work?


----------



## smath

fallen513 that's a great looking shiner imitation. what hook are you tying that on? care to post the recipe? how's it working?


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## wannabflyguy

Oldstinkyguy - I like that one. Was wondering if you tied that for a specific species and if you have fished it before or if it's a new pattern for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

wannabflyguy said:


> Oldstinkyguy - I like that one. Was wondering if you tied that for a specific species and if you have fished it before or if it's a new pattern for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


We recently moved which puts me closer to some hybrid fishing so I'm hoping to fill up a box of big flies for them over the winter. It's all new stuff to me and as you can tell in this pic a BIG departure from what I always tied in the past. I have an Orvis CFO V I haven't had line on in years, any suggestions guys? It's a bit different than casting parachute 16's to trout in the smokies...


----------



## Indybio72

Hopefully some stuff steelhead will enjoy


----------



## fallen513

Your flies look great Steve. Where did you move to?


----------



## oldstinkyguy

fallen513 said:


> Your flies look great Steve. Where did you move to?


Not far really, from Lebanon to Springdale. But that puts the lower GMR and LMR a half hour closer to me. Plus I'll have to learn the WWR now. 

I'm almost ashamed to post flies as great as some of your guys flies look. But tying these big flies instead of the lil guys I'm used to has me more excited than I've been in a long time about tying.


----------



## iggyfly

Artificial intelligence on a pro tube. No jungle cock unfortunately


----------



## tandem

Something too do while it's raining


----------



## TheCream




----------



## wannabflyguy

A few egg sucking leeches. I can only hope that I get to use them before the steelhead leave.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## TheCream

2 1/4" of wiggly fish catching sexiness.


----------



## Crawdude

sakasa kebari








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rkierner

Tied a couple streamers and a couple hoppers. Still learning but feel like I'm getting the hang of it. No idea if they will catch fish... Comments and recommendations welcome!


----------



## wertply616




----------



## Bad Bub

Crawdude said:


> Dropshot fly. I call it Worlds Colliding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


This is a fantastic idea!!! I'm gonna try this for Smallies on the Ohio. Mind sharing your hook size and hair choices?


----------



## Bad Bub

H2O Mellon said:


> Hey Mods, I am creating a web site, can I put a link to OGF on my web page?


That perch is ridiculously good!


----------



## Bad Bub

TheCream said:


> 2 1/4" of wiggly fish catching sexiness.


Is the articulation tough to incorporate into the rest of the fly? I've been wanting to try it on a smallmouth jig, just haven't gotten bored enough yet... Lol!


----------



## Crawdude

Bad Bub said:


> This is a fantastic idea!!! I'm gonna try this for Smallies on the Ohio. Mind sharing your hook size and hair choices?


Thanks! I'm glad you like it. It's still untested though. It's tied on a #1 or #2 VMC Spinshot hook. I just had this hook laying around, I can't remember the exact size. It's tied with chartreuse and white pseudo marabou from Hareline. I think it's a misnomer because the stuff is nothing like marabou. The "lateral line" is pearl crystal flash. I can't remember the brand of the eyes. Head is cured with UV resin.

Send me a mailing address in a PM and I'll tie you one up! I need a product tester LOL!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Tying some redfish flies for a friend and thought I'd tie some in black for smallmouth


----------



## TheCream

Bad Bub said:


> Is the articulation tough to incorporate into the rest of the fly? I've been wanting to try it on a smallmouth jig, just haven't gotten bored enough yet... Lol!


Na it's easy. Finish a section, put a new hook in the vise, lash down whatever you are using as a junction material, thread the completed section(s) on, and tie the next section on the mostly bare hook. I always double over whatever I am using as a junction material just so it shouldn't be able to pull out. I like to use the PowerPro braid on the smaller flies like this, usually wire on the bigger patterns.


----------



## smath

Crawdude said:


> sakasa kebari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Beautiful fly. Do you use that on trout? What size?


----------



## wannabflyguy

oldstinkyguy said:


> Tying some redfish flies for a friend and thought I'd tie some in black for smallmouth



Oldstinkyguy, I like that one for the smallies. Curious to know what style hook that is and how you got that body so fat?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

smath said:


> Beautiful fly. Do you use that on trout? What size?


Thank you! 

It works great on trout and many other species. I'm no pro on fishing them though, I just started tying this style of fly. Sakasa kebari is a Japanese style of fly tied with reverse hackle used in Tenkara fishing. They've been making this style fly for something like 300 years. This is a size 10, these flies are traditionally tied large. True tenkara masters only use one style of fly in one size for all situations, it's all about simplification to them. If you're not familiar with tenkara you should google it! It's something I'm just getting into learning about and doing after I actually won a rod from TenkaraUSA on an Instargam contest! It a great technique to add to the fly fishing arsenal in my opinion, and really fun. I'll be putting up a report about my experiences once I get some time to write something decent.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

wannabflyguy said:


> Oldstinkyguy, I like that one for the smallies. Curious to know what style hook that is and how you got that body so fat?
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I just use a standard streamer hook.
heres a link to someone making a similar body. It's really easy. If you pick out the yarn after you tie it in it really fluffs out. I think I'm going to try and develop one into a crayfish pattern


----------



## wannabflyguy

oldstinkyguy said:


> I just use a standard streamer hook.
> heres a link to someone making a similar body. It's really easy. If you pick out the yarn after you tie it in it really fluffs out. I think I'm going to try and develop one into a crayfish pattern
> 
> Tying Bonefish Flies Bonefish Merkin Crab Fly - YouTube



Yeah that's what I was thinking. I will tie in some homemade crab eyes. I think the smallies will really like it



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lorainfly24

oldstinkyguy said:


>


hey old stink guy is that craft fur used for those fly bodys? or some type of synthetic blend? I like the shape of that fly.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

lorainfly24 said:


> hey old stink guy is that craft fur used for those fly bodys? or some type of synthetic blend? I like the shape of that fly.


Yes craft fur, mine are just poor copies of some I saw Seth post a long time ago.













A crayfish fly


----------



## fallen513

I wish the fish were bitin'.


----------



## Brad45005

Abilities of your fly tying skills have me in aww,,,you guys do awesome work. Some of the flies I've seen posted is pure art. I have also been playing around w/ a vise.keep in mind this is my first completed fly. I am exploring this new world of fishing on the fly and must admit I am addicted,.helpful criticism is always welcome,.














Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wannabflyguy

oldstinkyguy said:


> Yes craft fur, mine are just poor copies of some I saw Seth post a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A crayfish fly


Man I like this one. What a great lookin craw pattern!! U fished that before? How did it do? 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy

wannabflyguy said:


> Man I like this one. What a great lookin craw pattern!! U fished that before? How did it do?
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I tie it really heavily weighted and fish it chuck and duck, highsticking it down fast runs and thru seams. Not sure if its then a crayfish or a darter imitation or just a general good looking thing to eat in that situation but I think that it produces better than average fish that way.


----------



## garhtr

Marabou clousers ---- Swarming Hoards of White-bass are coming soon 
Good-Luck and Good-Fishing


----------



## Crawdude

'Tis the season folks. It had to be done.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub

Crawdude said:


> 'Tis the season folks. It had to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


..............


----------



## FL-boy

In October I won a really nice custom vice at a derby. For Christmas I got a lot of materials. So last night I tied literally my first flies ever. I know they aren't great, and they are basic patterns, but it's the first time I could actually post in this topic!

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyman01

Caddis emerger #18


----------



## Drm50

SE Ohio non-purist

Us hillbillies down my way don't have any trout, not counting those cheese eat'n type the state dumps in a few small lakes.
A few of us bug bass so that's what all my stuff is geared for. Here is a few bass"flys & lures" made from fun foam sheets.
They work on panfish too.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishfray

I've been trying new things on both ends of the spectrum, trout dries and galloup style articulated streamers. I'm not good at either, but I think some of them will fish.


----------



## phishyone1

Heres a few playing around..........


----------



## phishyone1

a few more


----------



## phishyone1

Lol few more too


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


>


I really like the color combos on these.


----------



## V Fisher

Crawdude nice


----------



## Flymaker

TheCream said:


>



Cream , I must say you are the deer hair master.....


----------



## fishfray

I have been finishing my egg pattern box, now I can't think of what to put in the last row


----------



## V Fisher

opps sorry cream nice poppers


----------



## Crawdude

V Fisher said:


> opps sorry cream nice poppers



I wish I could take credit for those!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy

So I just started tying for the first time ever 3 weeks ago. So recently I've been tying...A LOT. Wife's gonna Lille me soon I think. I've got a long ways to go, much more materials to buy, and a lot of technique skills to get better on, but so far here are some of the things I've been up to this winter. Notice the use of the paper plate...good background!


























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishfray

For three weeks in you are doing extremely well.


----------



## Brad45005

I'm about 3-4 weeks into it also, I've started with" antron bugs" and "predators"..
Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005

I'm thinking about small mouth flies next, what are everyone's go to flies for smallies?,,,I'd like to maybe tie a crayfish pattern. Any helpful reference links out there that could walk me threw one?..

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker

Brad45005 said:


> I'm thinking about small mouth flies next, what are everyone's go to flies for smallies?,,,I'd like to maybe tie a crayfish pattern. Any helpful reference links out there that could walk me threw one?..
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Clouser Minnows in Chartreuse/White , Yellow/white , Grey/White , Olive/White 
Size 2 is pretty common for me 
Woolly Buggers in Black and Darker Olive , Brown add rubber legs to and clouser eyes to the olive and brown one .....good enought for a craw pattern half and halfs work good to as well as decivers .....those flys will get you thru no trouble.


----------



## Crawdude

Brad45005 said:


> I'm thinking about small mouth flies next, what are everyone's go to flies for smallies?,,,I'd like to maybe tie a crayfish pattern. Any helpful reference links out there that could walk me threw one?..
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Clousers fo sho.


----------



## Brad45005

Flymaker, so I'm assuming you tie the legs on before you wrap the chinelle? A separate of legs by hook eye another set by hook bend?..4 legs front and rear..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FL-boy

Thanks fishfray. Wife is out of town this weekend so I'm sure several more hours will be spent tying in he next couple days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fly_ohio

Brad45005 said:


> I'm about 3-4 weeks into it also, I've started with" antron bugs" and "predators"..
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Both you and FL-boy are doing great for just starting! When i was 3-4 weeks in I was still using sewing thread ha.

Ive had esox on the mind lately...


----------



## Brad45005

Those are nice!,,it's Definatley an addiction I'm trying to control.lol.
I'm already looking for extra storage bins. Any recommendations on fun beginner/intermediate flies are welcome. I will try some of the wooly buggers w/legs this weekend that Flymaker has recommended.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fly_ohio

Brad45005 said:


> Those are nice!,,it's Definatley an addiction I'm trying to control.lol.
> I'm already looking for extra storage bins. Any recommendations on fun beginner/intermediate flies are welcome. I will try some of the wooly buggers w/legs this weekend that Flymaker has recommended.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks and don't try to control it...it wont work ha

If your after some flies for smallies check out flyfishfood.com 's low fat minnow. one of the best minnow patterns I've come across and its not too bad to tie. (you can use laser dub instead of bruiser blend, its easier to find)
http://www.flyfishfood.com/2013/02/cheechs-low-fat-minnow.html

As flymaker suggested, woolly buggers are hands down the most productive in all situations. Cant go wrong there. Crystal buggers are also easy to tie and very productive. Also check out flyfishfood's complex twist bugger video, might help get some ideas going, pretty cool tie.

p.s some of those aren't "beginner" flies, however it looks like your ready to try some new stuff


----------



## lorainfly24

I like that low fat minnow and the idea behind it. Its got the wheels in my head turning again. thanks for sharing


----------



## TheCream

I'm in an articulated streamer swap. Finished these up several days back. One dozen black/purple Double Gonga's. Overall length is right at 5".


----------



## Brad45005

Thanks for the link fly_Ohio!..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray

I really like that articulated streamer Cream. Is that a variation of Kelly galloup's sex dungeon streamer? Also, what do you use as the connection point?


----------



## Flymaker

Brad45005 said:


> Flymaker, so I'm assuming you tie the legs on before you wrap the chinelle? A separate of legs by hook eye another set by hook bend?..4 legs front and rear..
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



what I do is ..tie on the Marabou , then the chenille. take one wrap with the chenille and lock it . tie in my hackle . continue with a wrap or 2 of chenille in front of the hackle tie it point now tie in a 3'' piece of leg on each side of the hook right in the middle fold over and lock it down so you now have 2 legs per side....continue wraping the chenille on up the the clouser eyes ...lock it down..wind hackle forward to the same point you stopped the chenille lock it down.....now just fill in around the clouser eyes with some dubbibg the same color as your chenille ...wip finish and your done....good enough craw pattern .....


----------



## FL-boy

I'd approach a craw completely different. Keep in mind I'm new. But here's my ideas. I'd start gold bead at the eye. Then wrap brown to the bend. Tie in either brown marabou or some brown/orange marabou for the claws. If you have some good feathers to replace the marabou then go for it. Then wrap the body opposite of a typical fly; thicker at the bend of the hook and narrower toward the eye...I've never tried working with any kind of eyes though. I would also wrap lead/weight closer to the eye to give the butt of the craw some weight to pull it down.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker

FL-boy said:


> I'd approach a craw completely different. Keep in mind I'm new. But here's my ideas. I'd start gold bead at the eye. Then wrap brown to the bend. Tie in either brown marabou or some brown/orange marabou for the claws. If you have some good feathers to replace the marabou then go for it. Then wrap the body opposite of a typical fly; thicker at the bend of the hook and narrower toward the eye...I've never tried working with any kind of eyes though. I would also wrap lead/weight closer to the eye to give the butt of the craw some weight to pull it down.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



The reason I use clouser eyes (dumbbell eyes ) is the fly will ride hook point up ....making it snag resistant..sort of.


----------



## Brad45005

Thanks Keith!,,,,appreciate the helping hand once again!..


Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FL-boy

That makes sense. I have some hooks that I bought that have a small jig head on them but they are fly hooks; could serve that purpose I think


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker

FL-boy said:


> That makes sense. I have some hooks that I bought that have a small jig head on them but they are fly hooks; could serve that purpose I think
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




They sell dumbell eyes for that purpose....the same one's that get used on clouser minnows and the like . tie them down with figure 8 wraps to the top of the hook shank ..use some stout thread like a 210 gauge ...hit it with a drop of super glue and your good....they will also give the fly a hopping action in the water .... fish that pattern with 2-3 quick short strips then pause it for a second ....and repeat....keep it right close to the bottom....the smallies will think it a craw and hammer it....I use that pattern along edges in ripples just as it drop into a pool or slack water....I will also fish a wool head sculpin right along the bottom in ripples ....a rubber legged wooly bugger and wool head sculpins have gotten most of the big smallies Ive caught.....


----------



## Brad45005

Well, I gave it a shot with the colors I had w/o making a run to the supply store...Olive,black, red legged wooly craw..lol..

Flymaker what's the trick to palmering the hackle? ..it's gave me some trouble to get it to stand up right. ..well first attempt helpful criticism is welcome!

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wannabflyguy

Brad45005 said:


> I'm thinking about small mouth flies next, what are everyone's go to flies for smallies?,,,I'd like to maybe tie a crayfish pattern. Any helpful reference links out there that could walk me threw one?..
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Look up Rainy's whitlocks near nuff crayfish on YouTube. InTHeRiffle has a video of that tern being tied. I caught many smallmouth on that one late last year in a short amount of time. Gray, olive and brown is all I tied and all three worked well.


----------



## FL-boy

You guys all started talking about craws so I decided to try one. It's ok, but I couldn't find what I wanted for tail material and probably didn't bulk up the body enough. Also had no eyes. Maybe a materials trip this afternoon...

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker

Brad45005 said:


> Well, I gave it a shot with the colors I had w/o making a run to the supply store...Olive,black, red legged wooly craw..lol..
> 
> Flymaker what's the trick to palmering the hackle? ..it's gave me some trouble to get it to stand up right. ..well first attempt helpful criticism is welcome!
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Looks good brad.....it really depends on the hackle you use ... I like to use shlappen feathers ( don't think I spelled it right ) for all my WB's . There are different techniques to fold the hackle ...but that's why I use the feather I use they are easy to use and I think makes a better buggier fly .


----------



## FL-boy

We should start a separate thread for guys like me and Brad; for us beginners so you guys can tell us how to do it better or what we are doing wrong and leave this thread for guys like Cream who know they're doing! Lol!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brad45005

Yeah I think we should move it also..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray

I love experimenting with streamer flys but I force myself to fill my boxes with nymphs and dries every winter before I start to tie the fun stuff. I just finished a bunch of beadhead nymphs for steelhead and trout.

Does anyone else post pictures with an iPhone? I do and the image quality always looks really bad when uploaded.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## FL-boy

Yeah mines an iPhone and the pics aren't great


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Drm50

Getting a few popping bugs made up, better than watching TV. Bodies made of Balsa turned in drill press.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker

FL-boy said:


> We should start a separate thread for guys like me and Brad; for us beginners so you guys can tell us how to do it better or what we are doing wrong and leave this thread for guys like Cream who know they're doing! Lol!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No need to start a new thread...but if you want to go for it....best advice I can give about tying is just do it.....the more you tie the better you will get....also don't spend a bunch of time trying to find the perfect pattern...ty what you need ....most often its the presentation not the fly that catches the fish....for streamer I keep it pretty simple ....
Clouser's
Buggers
Zuddlers 
Deceivers
Half and Half
Hollow ties 
Wool Head Sculpins
I will also ty up a Kelly Galloup style streamer call a sex Dungeon....or a chi leach ....
I also like a Murdich minnow 
other than those I don't even look at others....no need
you can drive yourself nuts trying to ty every new pattern that comes along...and wind up with a crap ton of materials.....


----------



## smath

I'll confirm that you'll eventually end up with a ton of materials. I started tying years ago, bought a lot of materials, then put it aside for a couple years, then got back into it, bought more stuff, put it aside again, and just got into it again a year of so ago. Don't do it thinking you'll save money on flies -- you won't. You'll buy everything you need for certain patterns, tie a few, then get enchanted with other patterns, buy new materials, etc, etc, etc. Now I've got more materials than I could use in a lifetime but I know I'll buy more the next time some new pattern catches my fancy. On the other hand, there is no greater fishing thrill than catching a fish on a fly you tied yourself.


----------



## Yakphisher

Drm50 said:


> Getting a few popping bugs made up, better than watching TV. Bodies made of Balsa turned in drill press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


Nicely done!


----------



## TheCream

fishfray said:


> I really like that articulated streamer Cream. Is that a variation of Kelly galloup's sex dungeon streamer? Also, what do you use as the connection point?


Craven's Double Gonga. I used 65lb PowerPro braid for the connection.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

Couple of deer hair deceivers. Yeah, I'm tying flies at 2:30 AM.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smath

I've been tying these baitfish imitations. The body is pearl braid tube and there is a tungsten bead tied in at the bend of the hook so the fly rides hook point up.


----------



## Crawdude

smath said:


> I've been tying these baitfish imitations. The body is pearl braid tube and there is a tungsten bead tied in at the bend of the hook so the fly rides hook point up.


Very cool!!!!!!! What is the body material? 

Do you care if I copy this fly, I have a ton of pearl braid laying around.


----------



## smath

Feel free to copy it - just let me know how it works for you.

The wing is Polar Fibre, off-white on the bottom, olive on top and a few strands of chartreuse Polar Flash on top to finish it. I'm using 1/4" adhesive eyes and the head is then filled in with Clear Cure Goo. I tie in and superglue a tungsten bead at the bend of the hook, then thread the braided tube over the hook shank and tie it down at the eye. I leave the back end open, altho you could certainly tie it down at the back end. The material I'm using for the body is called E-Z Body small in pearl. I like it because these baitfish have an iridescent abdomen that really shines and the pearl braid does a good job of imitating it. The Polar Fibre is quite soft - but it has a lot of short strands that have to be combed out. These flies are 3" from hook eye to the tip of the tail. If you want to tie this in larger sizes you'll need to find a material with longer strands, Fishhair or any similar synthetic fiber should work just fine.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Crawdude

smath said:


> Feel free to copy it - just let me know how it works for you.
> 
> The wing is Polar Fibre, off-white on the bottom, olive on top and a few strands of chartreuse Polar Flash on top to finish it. I'm using 1/4" adhesive eyes and the head is then filled in with Clear Cure Goo. I tie in and superglue a tungsten bead at the bend of the hook, then thread the braided tube over the hook shank and tie it down at the eye. I leave the back end open, altho you could certainly tie it down at the back end. The material I'm using for the body is called E-Z Body small in pearl. I like it because these baitfish have an iridescent abdomen that really shines and the pearl braid does a good job of imitating it. The Polar Fibre is quite soft - but it has a lot of short strands that have to be combed out. These flies are 3" from hook eye to the tip of the tail. If you want to tie this in larger sizes you'll need to find a material with longer strands, Fishhair or any similar synthetic fiber should work just fine.
> 
> Good luck with it.


Thanks for the detailed tutorial. Much appreciated!


----------



## Flymaker

Started filling boxes for small jaws . By the time I'm done I'll have Clouser's ...Decievers...Sculpins ...and Rubber leg'd buggers and maybe a few Low Fat minnows, should get me started for early spring...Wool Head rabbit strip sculpins are great at the head or tails of ripples when the fish don't want to chase much....fish'um on a sink tip with a tight line swing with small twitches..they can t stand it...


----------



## Crawdude

Flymaker said:


> Started filling boxes for small jaws



I'm starting to see a theme! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishfray

Just finished half a box of plain old woolly buggers. Next I have to fill a box of dries.


----------



## Brad45005

Those flies are nice!..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005

Those flies are nice!...

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005

Here's what I've done today,,,,broke I hook right at the bend just when it was about finished...an hour wasted..trimmed it up anyways..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005

Then I done another one,,lol

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

Conehead muddler.

I effed up the first one too, but I'm not showing it 





Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishfray

All of these deer hair creations make me jealous. Deer hair is definitely my fly tying weakness. Here is a hopper I just did.


----------



## fishfray

Dave's hopper, probably my least favorite pattern to tie. I can never get the deer hair head right, but they catch fish anyways. If I didn't catch my first ever trout on a dry on one of these, I probably wouldn't even tie them.


----------



## Crawdude

fishfray said:


> Dave's hopper, probably my least favorite pattern to tie. I can never get the deer hair head right, but they catch fish anyways. If I didn't catch my first ever trout on a dry on one of these, I probably wouldn't even tie them.


Looks great to me man. I wouldn't change a thing. I like the open cut of the deer hair, more of a classic look. 

If you really want that super packed look try using deer belly hair. Stack it instead of spinning it. Stack at least two clumps of hair on top, two clumps on bottom. Use big clumps too. Trim with a double sided razor that you can bend into a curve.


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> Looks great to me man. I wouldn't change a thing. I like the open cut of the deer hair, more of a classic look.
> 
> If you really want that super packed look try using deer belly hair. Stack it instead of spinning it. Stack at least two clumps of hair on top, two clumps on bottom. Use big clumps too. Trim with a double sided razor that you can bend into a curve.


With a fly that small I doubt you need more than one clump of hair per side of the shank. I honestly have never tied this pattern but having gotten a lot of deer hair experience I wouldn't stack multiple bundles of hair on a trout fly that small. On this fly, a Size 2 bass streamer, you can see the density behind the lead eyes, and this is one clump of hair per side until I did the blue spot at the head.










The most important thing for a good hair head on a small fly is to be able to adequately flare the hair. Part of that is using the right amount of deer hair (always err on more, not less) and use a thread that can handle the tension. I use gel spun 200 denier thread for bass bugs, which is way overkill on a trout fly. It's heavy stuff. You may use 8/0 or 6/0 thread to tie most of that hopper (I would) then switch to maybe 3/0 or something stronger for the deer hair. The hopper above will absolutely fish but would benefit from more hair. The more dense you get it the longer it will float and the more durable it will be.


----------



## fishfray

Thanks for the advice guys. I was just using 6/0 for these but then I started using some 75 denier gsp that I had and was able to make some better heads. I'm not a big fan of gsp because of the price, small spool size, etc., but I definately see it's value for deer hair


----------



## TheCream

fishfray said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I was just using 6/0 for these but then I started using some 75 denier gsp that I had and was able to make some better heads. I'm not a big fan of gsp because of the price, small spool size, etc., but I definately see it's value for deer hair


I only use the GSP for deer hair, but for that it is perfect. The biggest issue I have is cutting it. The 200 denier is pretty strong stuff.


----------



## sbreech

TheCream said:


> I only use the GSP for deer hair, but for that it is perfect. The biggest issue I have is cutting it. The 200 denier is pretty strong stuff.


You need some Abel nippers. ;-)


----------



## lorainfly24

These downsized intruder patterns were inspired from jeff liskay and kevin feenstra at the ncff fly fishing expo last weekend. I also learned quite a bit from all the speakers there and had lots of fun talking to all of them. It was a great time now I cant wait until we get a warm up so I can go try some these.


----------



## fallen513




----------



## fishfray

I've been doing some larger attractor dries. These help me get warmed up for the smaller flies because I'm still new to using hackle for dries.


----------



## Crawdude

Those are attractive! I see you're a fan of the 200R. Me too! (if that is a TMC 200R hook)


----------



## fishfray

The hook is actually the Allen equivalent of that tiemco. I have used tmcs and liked them but I basically only buy from Allen now because hooks are under $4 for 25 and plus I buy reels from there and earn rewards points to get more hooks/beads.


----------



## Crawdude

fishfray said:


> The hook is actually the Allen equivalent of that tiemco. I have used tmcs and liked them but I basically only buy from Allen now because hooks are under $4 for 25 and plus I buy reels from there and earn rewards points to get more hooks/beads.


Good to know. I haven't tried Allen yet. 'Fly Fish Food' did a video making a good argument for buying them. I want to get some of their carp hooks.


----------



## lorainfly24

like the pattern fallen what are you using it for?


----------



## fallen513

Thanks. Big Browns!


----------



## fishfray

I'm a big fan of their carp style hooks. Love the black nickel finish. Also very sharp and unbendable.


----------



## Crawdude

fishfray said:


> I'm a big fan of their carp style hooks. Love the black nickel finish. Also very sharp and unbendable.



Yeah, those looks nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Chartreuse articulated slider, arctic fox edition.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> Chartreuse articulated slider, arctic fox edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Nice! Been reading FlyFishFood?


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> Nice! Been reading FlyFishFood?



Thank you sir!

and yes, FlyFishFood has mind control over what I tie.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Brad45005

Nice 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Urizen

I'm a fly tying newbie, but this is what I tied up the last time I sat down at the desk.










This is what I tied up last week.

7'8" 4wt 4pc glass


----------



## Crawdude

Urizen said:


> This is what I tied up last week.
> 
> 7'8" 4wt 4pc glass


You are not a newbie, newbies don't build fly rods! That thing is beautiful! Who makes the blank?


----------



## Urizen

Crawdude said:


> You are not a newbie, newbies don't build fly rods! That thing is beautiful! Who makes the blank?


Thanks!

I'm not sure who makes it, but they're made for and sold by Green Caddis. Not sure on the rules for posting links.


----------



## Crawdude

More sliders. Probably more to come.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Brad45005

Nice,,

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> More sliders. Probably more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You need to stop peeking in my windows.  I did a few almost exactly like these, but in more neutral colors for carp last week. Olive, rusty orange/brown, and black/blue. I did mine on #6 B10S hooks, blended arctic fox tail, Ice Chenille body, with the deer hair heads and a little Laser Dub for a throat.


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> You need to stop peeking in my windows.  I did a few almost exactly like these, but in more neutral colors for carp last week. Olive, rusty orange/brown, and black/blue. I did mine on #6 B10S hooks, blended arctic fox tail, Ice Chenille body, with the deer hair heads and a little Laser Dub for a throat.


Peeking? I'v been using drones.

They would have been more similar!

I went to the fly shop last night to pick up some olive, black and brown deer belly hair, but they were out. I wanted to tie these up more neutral. I only have bright colors in my current deer hair stash.

I need to tie up some little sliders. These are #1 B10S hooks. Tail: tan/orange/tan marabou. Body: dubbing loop of olive super bright, palmered olive grizzly saddle hackle, palmered olive palmer chenille. Throat: Tan bruiser blend. Head: Orange over Yeller.

I used arctic fox for the tails on the chartreuse articulated slider. It's probably my favorite material to tie with.


----------



## Flymaker

As promised , I posted a pic of the rainbow darter . The Stillwater river has a large population of these .....This is nothing more than a tiny clouser with some Ultra Hair . the belly is olive buck tail from the back side of a buck tail ...the back is the same with some brown mixed in....the extended tail is the ultra hair with strips made with a brown sharpie..Pattern is best sparse..this is a pretty small fish 32-44mm in length ...the live in the ripples and the smallmouth eat them up.....This pattern would be better with olive /brown mix kip tail for the back.....its tied on a size 8 streamer hook with ex-small eyes......Picture sucks...but I think this dog will hunt.....Ive fished a darter pattern a few times and produced fish when the smallmouth didn't seem to want larger patterns.....the main feature the smallies will key on is the barred orange body

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608019648460883282&pid=15.1&w=160&h=91&p=0


----------



## fishfray

One of my favorite dry flies, the humpy. It's kind of a hard tie, for me at least, but I fish these a lot.


----------



## flytyer

Haven't tied anything for awhile and decided to to tie up a few Goddard Caddis. I think the bluegills will enjoy these as well as the trout.


----------



## flyman01

The springlike weather today has me thinking Hendrickson's! Heck with what the groundhog says, spring is around the corner and so are hatches of Henny's, my favorite time of the year!


----------



## Brad45005

I would like to have a step by step for these,,,these are very nice,,,would work well for lmb on a small lake I fish..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray

Brad45005 said:


> I would like to have a step by step for these,,,these are very nice,,,would work well for lmb on a small lake I fish..
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Brad, if you are looking for step by steps for flies like these as well as many others, check out this link. Great step by steps with pictures. Extremely helpful if you are just starting out or have never tied that type of pattern before

http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox/


----------



## fishfray

I got really tired of tying dry flies so I decided to do a jointed deceiver.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Caddis larva. #14 on the left and #16 on right. These #16's are the smallest I have ever attempted to tie.


----------



## fishfray

A few basic parachute hackle dries


----------



## FL-boy

That's hilarious fishfray...it's exactly what I am (Attempting) to tie right now! I'm not good at these yet. I'm trying it tonight actually.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flyman01

#20 never sink pheasant tail emerger


----------



## wannabflyguy

Question: is there really enough room between the point of this #22 hook and this 2mm bead to hook a fish. Seriously. Please let me know what you think because I realize the importance for us fly guys to carry these tiny flies, but these were the smallest beads Field and stream had today.


----------



## flyman01

wannabflyguy said:


> Question: is there really enough room between the point of this #22 hook and this 2mm bead to hook a fish. Seriously. Please let me know what you think because I realize the importance for us fly guys to carry these tiny flies, but these were the smallest beads Field and stream had today.


Yes there is. Ideally you would use a 1.5mm bead, I have had to settle for 2mm at times and have had good results.


----------



## TheCream

How about a size 10 deer hair bug:


----------



## fishfray

Here is a carp version of the gartside sparrow nymph that I tie. It really comes alive in the water, I caught my first carp on the fly on one of these


----------



## TheCream

fishfray said:


> Here is a carp version of the gartside sparrow nymph that I tie. It really comes alive in the water, I caught my first carp on the fly on one of these


Looks like ol' rubber lips' worst nightmare.


----------



## Brad45005

Those are nice!..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray

Thanks guys. It's a pretty simple and easy fly to tie once you figure out how to work with the pheasant philoplume feathers


----------



## V Fisher

I'm calling this The Red Headed Step Child


----------



## wannabflyguy

Pheasant tail on #14


----------



## fishfray

Here is a realistic crawfish imitation for carp in very clear water


----------



## Flymaker

fishfray said:


> I got really tired of tying dry flies so I decided to do a jointed deceiver.




That gives me a idea......good post...nice fly.


----------



## Chris_H

fishfray would you mind sharing a materials list? Those crawfish look great!


----------



## fishfray

Sure. 

Antennae: 2 pheasant tail fibers
Claws: 2 rounded hen hackle tips
Shellback: 6 or so dark pheasant tail fibers
Body: red/brown saddle hackle over rust colored dubbing. 
Rib. Small gold wire

That is how I tie it in size 10 and below. Anything bigger I replace the claws with rabbit strips and antennae for flash material. Smallmouth like a lot more movement than carp.


----------



## Chris_H

Thanks fishfray, I'll tie some of those up for the spring.


----------



## flyman01

Size 18 winter stone dry


----------



## joetuph

Some lil' jigs!


----------



## thefraz44

joetuph said:


> View attachment 106637
> 
> 
> Some lil' jigs!



Looks great Joe... Do you remember what it's called by chance?


----------



## joetuph

It's basically just a Frenchie with dark rainbow scud dub, and a little added flash in the tail


----------



## thefraz44

joetuph said:


> It's basically just a Frenchie with dark rainbow scud dub, and a little added flash in the tail



Ok thx, I'm unaware of the frenchies. I could probably figure it out. If it doesn't matter to you, would you mind listing materials?


----------



## joetuph

I believe this is Lance Egan's original recipe:

hook: scud hook size 14-18
bead: gold or copper tungsten
tail: coq de leon or your favorite tailing material
abdomen: natural pheasant tail
rib: copper wire size br
collar: hot pink ice dubbing, or your favorite dubbing of any color

I really like tying them on jig hooks and switch back and forth from coq de Leon and just pheasant for the tail


----------



## thefraz44

Thanks joe


----------



## joetuph

Any time fraz!


----------



## FL-boy

Since I'm stuck inside all day thanks to this weather I decided to go with some dry patterns for warmer days to come, hopefully!































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


>


That is the largest bobbin and spool of thread I'v ever seen! Dang!


----------



## Liquid Assets

It's been some time since I have posted here, work and family have been keeping me busy. Anyways, my attempt at some high ties, getting ready for vacation in a month. All EP fibers, flash and eyes except for the purple/black one, the head is UV dub.


----------



## fishfray

Some streamers


----------



## Crawdude

A few more sliders. I like tying these guys.






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## flytyer

Crawdude, those are awesome ties!


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Crawdude

flytyer said:


> Crawdude, those are awesome ties!


Thanks man! Much appreciated!


----------



## Crawdude

Some more sliders...




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher

Crawdude said:


> Some more sliders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Super nice!


----------



## Yakphisher

fallen513 said:


>


Very nicely done!


----------



## Brad45005

Crawdude, very nice flies.
Yakphisher very nice as well.


Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22

fishfray said:


> Here is a realistic crawfish imitation for carp in very clear water


@fishfray, that could possibly be my favorite looking crayfish fly I've ever seen. Do you mind listing materials?


----------



## Yakphisher

Brad45005 said:


> Crawdude, very nice flies.
> Yakphisher very nice as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Brad....that not mine! Its Fallen513 fly!


----------



## fishfray

fishfray said:


> Sure.
> 
> Antennae: 2 pheasant tail fibers
> Claws: 2 rounded hen hackle tips
> Shellback: 6 or so dark pheasant tail fibers
> Body: red/brown saddle hackle over rust colored dubbing.
> Rib. Small gold wire
> 
> That is how I tie it in size 10 and below. Anything bigger I replace the claws with rabbit strips and antennae for flash material. Smallmouth like a lot more movement than carp.



There is the materials for the craw musclebeach


----------



## Brad45005

Gotcha,,very nice to whom ever tied it,,lol..you guys keep giving me ideas!..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

Yakphisher said:


> Very nicely done!


Thanks Yakphisher!


----------



## Crawdude

Brad45005 said:


> ,lol..you guys keep giving me ideas!..


That's what it's all about man! I'm going to lazer dub the sh$t out of something after looking at fallen513's fly.


Thanks for the compliment too.


----------



## garhtr

Hairy Stuff for night fishing


----------



## smath

Last spring I fished a deep lake that had a population of big trout. I found that weighted rabbit fur leeches, like the ones garhtr just posted worked great. It was more vertical fishing than fly-fishing since the fish were on the bottom in 15-20 feet of water, but the fly worked. I just had to be patient enough to let the fly sink to their level. I tied cross-cut rabbit fur in either black or white on circle hooks with a tungsten cone head. Couldn't be simpler. Rabbit fur has great movement in the water. I'm hoping to give this lake another try this spring... if spring ever arrives.


----------



## Jim Paden

In anticipation of much warmer weather I have been making a bunch of there things. Fun to make and more fun to use.

Everyone keep warm!

Jim P


----------



## TheCream

How about a deer hair version or two?










Size 10 resting on a size 1


----------



## Jim Paden

TheCream:
Your deer hair poppers are great ties, they are too nice to fish with. I'd just sit and look at them.

Very nice!

Jim P


----------



## fly_ohio

TheCream said:


> How about a deer hair version or two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 10 resting on a size 1


These are beautiful, Pat Cohen status! Id be afraid to toss these with anything less than dock line for fear of loosing.


----------



## TheCream

I want them wrecked. That would do two things: 1) show they served their purpose and 2) give me an excuse to make more. I don't tie one that I don't plan to fish. They will see the water.


----------



## Brad45005

Your stacking abilities are great!..

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005

Here is my 5th attempt at it..I articulated this one.still waiting on eyes to show up in the mail but couldn't resist.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rickerd

Cream,
You are truly an artist. Those are the best dear hair poppers using different colors I have ever seen. Thank you for showing them and hope they get wrecked for you.

Rickerd


----------



## Flymaker

Rabbit strip back , Natural rabbit strip wrapped for the belly , olive pheasant tail church window feathers for pec fins....spun wool head....
Major big fish food ..olive awesome mad river color.....Sculpin its whats for dinner. on a size 2 4x long


----------



## Brad45005

Very nice Keith!

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smath

Here's a tip I recently picked up in a magazine and thought I would pass it on. This winter I have been tying Intruder-style marabou flies with dumbbell eyes for Steelhead. The hooks get tangled up in my fly boxes and the marabou is always getting caught when I close the boxes. Boba straws are perfect for storing these flies. Boba straws are about 1/2" wide and are used for bubble-tea drinks. The flies with the dumbbell eyes fit perfectly in the straw and it keeps the marabou under control. I bought the straws off Amazon.


----------



## fishfray

I like the straw idea, but where do u store the straws on the river?



I've never fished midges before, but the next time Im on trout water I may try these out


----------



## smath

fishfray said:


> I like the straw idea, but where do u store the straws on the river?


I haven't been out with them yet. I have a couple of small plastic boxes and the tubes fit right in them.


----------



## trapper04

I have been tying an assortment of san juan worms and clouser minnows.. The flies you guys tie are really looking good.


----------



## musclebeach22

TheCream, it's just not fair. ...I don't even want to fess up and tell you how much material I've gone through and how much time I've spent trying to produce something remotely close to the quality of your flies. Ugh.....time for another trip to chagrin river outfitters for more materials. Cream, where are you located? I would love to meet up with you sometime and maybe get some tips on tying.


----------



## Crawdude

Lowfatminnow tied with red fox instead of marabou




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fly_ohio

^Looking good Crawdude.

Some more musky doubles, if anyone enjoys slinging flies the size of chickens till your arm falls off let me know. Ill be in town for a few months and would like to explore some creeks and rivers. I've got a 16ft hyde that doesn't get used enough, need to change that.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Crawdude

fly_ohio said:


> ^Looking good Crawdude.
> 
> Some more musky doubles, if anyone enjoys slinging flies the size of chickens till your arm falls off let me know. Ill be in town for a few months and would like to explore some creeks and rivers. I've got a 16ft hyde that doesn't get used enough, need to change that.


I'd be down with that! I live 5 hours from NE Ohio though. What do you plan on targeting and do I need to buy a 10wt for musky?


----------



## fly_ohio

Crawdude said:


> I'd be down with that! I live 5 hours from NE Ohio though. What do you plan on targeting and do I need to buy a 10wt for musky?


Crawdude, PM sent.


----------



## Crawdude

Tied this minnow up using skunk fur. The stuff lights up like it's on fire under the UV light.




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## joetuph

Nice low fat!! Skunk in place of the marabou?


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> Nice low fat!! Skunk in place of the marabou?



Thanks! 

Yes, I used skunk instead of marabou. Two clumps of white skunk fur underfur combed out tied in consecutively, olive palmer chenille, white clump of skunk with underfur, black clump of skunk sans underfur, bruiser blend junior, eyes, resin.

I've never used skunk before. It a really cool material. Kind of like a cross between bucktail and fox.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TheCream

musclebeach22 said:


> TheCream, it's just not fair. ...I don't even want to fess up and tell you how much material I've gone through and how much time I've spent trying to produce something remotely close to the quality of your flies. Ugh.....time for another trip to chagrin river outfitters for more materials. Cream, where are you located? I would love to meet up with you sometime and maybe get some tips on tying.


I'm in Athens. I was out of town for a week, came back and cranked out a few sliders.


----------



## TheCream

I did film tying a size 10 stacked hair bug a while back. Here's the link:


----------



## smath

I've refined my intruder fly storage system. Clear plastic straws are much better since I can now see exactly what is in each tube. And I found a simple plastic box to hold them that fits in my on-stream tackle pack.


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> I did film tying a size 10 stacked hair bug a while back. Here's the link:
> 
> Size 10 Deer Hair Popper - YouTube


Thanks for putting together and posting the informative video Cream! I'm still trying to polish my deer hair skilz!


----------



## Chris_H

Cream what thickness is the plastic you used in the video? I tried a sour cream lid but it was way too heavy and anything else I could think of around the house was too thin. 

Thanks for posting the video, very informative.


----------



## TheCream

Chris_H said:


> Cream what thickness is the plastic you used in the video? I tried a sour cream lid but it was way too heavy and anything else I could think of around the house was too thin.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video, very informative.


What I use is pretty thin, usually I cut the squares out of the clear plastic packaging material I get from all over. Several came from a package of Slick Trick broadheads.


----------



## Chris_H

Makes sense, guess I need to go buy something to get the packaging.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


>


Your flies just keep getting better and better, or I guess I should say amazing to incredible!


----------



## nitsud

Cream, you're in your own universe. Thanks for sharing your tech with us!


----------



## TheCream

This is the smallest I plan to go. Size 14 3XL nymph hook.


----------



## guidelife

Been tying a lot of small dry flies. Adams, Parachute, Mosquito, Gnats, and even some Cahills. Getting ready for a trip to the Canadian north for Arctic Grayling on the might Stark River.


----------



## musclebeach22

Here is my first attempt at creating my own crayfish pattern. Not great but I'll take it.
















Was messing around today and came up with this red eyed shiner pattern. Was thinking I could use it for smallies and maybe even some pike in the Cuyahoga. It's about 4.5 inches long.


----------



## Flymaker

Those shiners should hunt........I've been using a lot of rabbit lately myself . Smallies will always crush a clouser
But i like rabbit for my trout streamers


----------



## garhtr

Flymaker said:


> Those shiners should hunt........I've been using a lot of rabbit lately myself . Smallies will always crush a clouser
> But i like rabbit for my trout streamers


 Nice looking flies musclebeach !
I fish Rabbit or Marabou a large percentage of the time and almost exclusively at night. I'm trying to get more into the synthetic materials but I'm Having a little trouble making the switch.
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## TheCream

Carp season is nearly upon us.


----------



## wannabflyguy

Dear Trout Stream, 
I hope that someday we shall meet again. And when I am knee deep within your glory I hope that bugs like these are everywhere. 
Your Buddy,
Wannabflyguy


----------



## Crawdude

Not a fly, but I tied it.


----------



## fishfray

I tried making a baitfish streamer with the pearl ice dub I had because it has very long strands that seem more like streamer hair than dubbing 



I also tied a few basic carp flies


----------



## goatfly

Go big or stay home, my first try at tying a "Game Changer". It's articulated, what do you all think?


----------



## SMBHooker

goatfly said:


> Go big or stay home, my first try at tying a "Game Changer". It's articulated, what do you all think?


This is "The Lure" that made me finally want get started in fly fishing and fly tying. I've not yet felt confident enough to try one. 

But if my 1st attempt looks half that good I'd be more than happy to call it Perfect. Nicely done!


----------



## thetree

Tying some saltwater flies for a trip to the Florida keys.


----------



## smath

thetree said:


> Tying some saltwater flies for a trip to the Florida keys.


Where in the Keys? I hope you'll report back on the trip. Those flies look very fishy.


----------



## Crawdude




----------



## Crawdude




----------



## musclebeach22

Crawdude, what is the reasoning for the 90°bend near the eyelet of the hook? I've seen hooks like this but never knew what they were for....


----------



## thetree

Going to hunt the flats around Marathon and Duck Key. Pretty excited. I have never been saltwater fly fishing. It gave me a good excuse to buy a ton of new materials, too


----------



## Crawdude

musclebeach22 said:


> Crawdude, what is the reasoning for the 90°bend near the eyelet of the hook? I've seen hooks like this but never knew what they were for....


So you can bounce the fly like a jig. This patterns is called a Meat Whistle and was developed by John Barr, of copper john fame, to mimic the jig and pig lure combo thrown on conventional gear.


----------



## garhtr

Crawdude said:


> So you can bounce the fly like a jig. This patterns is called a Meat Whistle and was developed by John Barr, of copper john fame, to mimic the jig and pig lure combo thrown on conventional gear.


 The Meat whistle has been a Hybrid killer for Riverbum, Crawdude you should try one of those after DARK


----------



## Crawdude

garhtr said:


> The Meat whistle has been a Hybrid killer for Riverbum, Crawdude you should try one of those after DARK


Noted! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## thetree

Do you turn the hook up or buy them like that? What is the hook number? I think it would impart a lot of action to a crayfish pattern.


----------



## Crawdude

thetree said:


> Do you turn the hook up or buy them like that? What is the hook number? I think it would impart a lot of action to a crayfish pattern.


Those are Gamakatsu 90 degree jig hooks. They are insanely sharp. I suppose you could always been a hook, it would be really hard to bend a thick forged hook like this though.

http://www.gamakatsu.com/fishing-hooks.php?pid=1176


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> Those are Gamakatsu 90 degree jig hooks. They are insanely sharp. I suppose you could always been a hook, it would be really hard to bend a thick forged hook like this though.
> 
> http://www.gamakatsu.com/fishing-hooks.php?pid=1176


In my experience, when you try to bend a heavy hook, it breaks.


----------



## Riverbum

garhtr said:


> The Meat whistle has been a Hybrid killer for Riverbum, Crawdude you should try one of those after DARK



One of my all time favorite flys!!!!!
I made some for the fly swap last year , but never heard what all the guys thought about them.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Riverbum said:


> One of my all time favorite flys!!!!!
> I made some for the fly swap last year , but never heard what all the guys thought about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



... and that's how I learned about this fly! I still have the white meat whistle you tied for the swap. No epic catches on it yet, hopeful that will change!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


>


Dat tail doe! Looks like leather maybe?


----------



## lorainfly24

Riverbum said:


> One of my all time favorite flys!!!!!
> I made some for the fly swap last year , but never heard what all the guys thought about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


the black version is most excellent for largemouth from my experience. ill have to try that chartreuse looks great! its a pattern I drifted away from for basically no reason what so ever...but should be in every streamer box


----------



## garhtr

lorainfly24 said:


> the black version is most excellent for largemouth from my experience. ill have to try that chartreuse looks great! its a pattern I drifted away from for basically no reason what so ever...but should be in every streamer box


I like it in White, but 90% of the streamers in my box are white . I think the black that crawdude tyed would be Great at night in the rivers I fish.
Good Luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> Dat tail doe! Looks like leather maybe?


I'm custom cutting tails for my Game Changers from sheets of Ultra Suede material. It's the same stuff the Frantic Tail's and Cohen's Creatures are made of.


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> I'm custom cutting tails for my Game Changers from sheets of Ultra Suede material. It's the same stuff the Frantic Tail's and Cohen's Creatures are made of.


Thanks for the info Cream


----------



## TheCream




----------



## jmpmstr1998

Its not pretty but I'm hoping the saugeye and smallmouth







like it


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Riverbum, Can I get a pic of the fly?


----------



## jmpmstr1998

My first clouser. Eyes are too far fwd and eyes are too big for hook. Need to get small eyes.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Crawdude said:


> ... and that's how I learned about this fly! I still have the white meat whistle you tied for the swap. No epic catches on it yet, hopeful that will change!


This is the fly I am talking about.


----------



## jaygilz

Here are some bigger streamers that I've been working on, with a couple articulated ones toward the bottom. Be gentle when judging, I'm still learning


----------



## joetuph

Some extra sexy shad! Changed up flyfishfoods low fat minnow a little bit, the marabou(white/chartreuse) is palmered forward then tied back, and the flash is just pearl ice dub in a dubbing loop


----------



## musclebeach22

Those are incredible


----------



## fly_ohio

10" Optimus Swine variant. Used a 80mm big game shank to a partridge 6/0 predator, rattle tied in piggy tail. Hopefully adding some teeth marks soon.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## trekker




----------



## Drm50

That is some beautiful work. I've been making floating fly-bugs by winding foam for bodies. They ain't
pretty but they catch fish. A lot of ponds I fish for bass are full of reeds and ringed with brush and
trees. Bug is going to have a short life, it doesn't pay to spend a lot of time to make a fancy bait
that probably won't make the trip home. A lot of these ponds nobody else fishes because of the
brush and weeds.


----------



## garhtr

A Gar fly tied on an experimental Eagle claw cricket hook. It's the thinnest hook I've been able to locate. Hopefully it will result in a greater percentage of hook-ups.


----------



## Jim Paden

Guys:
Here is a gar "fly" that will do a very high percentage of "hook ups" Easy to "tie"








Its just an 8 inch section of nylon twine. With optional split ring. (Trot Line Material)









Thread though the split ring and do an overhand knot. The split ring is optional but it provides a bit of head weight and some jigging action.









Comb out everything below the knot and go fishing. The hard part resisting the urge to set the hook. Let the gar chomp it a couple of times then hang on. You need to make sure you have all of the material out of the fishes mouth before releasing the fish to ensure the fish does not get the upper and lower jaw entangled again loosing its ability to feed.
Good Fishing!


----------



## TheCream

Jim Paden said:


> Guys:
> Here is a gar "fly" that will do a very high percentage of "hook ups" Easy to "tie"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its just an 8 inch section of nylon twine. With optional split ring. (Trot Line Material)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread though the split ring and do an overhand knot. The split ring is optional but it provides a bit of head weight and some jigging action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comb out everything below the knot and go fishing. The hard part resisting the urge to set the hook. Let the gar chomp it a couple of times then hang on. You need to make sure you have all of the material out of the fishes mouth before releasing the fish to ensure the fish does not get the upper and lower jaw entangled again loosing its ability to feed.
> Good Fishing!


I can vouch for the rope fly. They tear up the gar. The tricky part is getting it out of their mouths. My best technique was to pry the jaw open with hemostats, insert a chunk of a stick to prop open the mouth, then use the hemostats to get the rope out. Oh, and wear gloves.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


>


Okay, I looked at these amazing frogs and went right to the super fly page to order some legs. What size legs and what size hooks are you using if you don't mind me asking. I have some popper bodies on size two hooks I'm looking to decorate as frogs and I'm trying to decide on size.


----------



## fly_ohio

Cream, hairwork is on point as always! Those look perfect.

Here's a few more musky doubles...


----------



## fishfray

This was meant to be an articulated pike fly but I failed at the connection point so now I have 2 flies.


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> Okay, I looked at these amazing frogs and went right to the super fly page to order some legs. What size legs and what size hooks are you using if you don't mind me asking. I have some popper bodies on size two hooks I'm looking to decorate as frogs and I'm trying to decide on size.


I am using a Size 1 Gama B10S hook and Large size Cohen Creature Frog legs for these. The legs may be a tad oversized for the hook but I like the profile from below. With a little luck I'll have these in the water this weekend.


----------



## TheCream

fly_ohio said:


> Cream, hairwork is on point as always! Those look perfect.
> 
> Here's a few more musky doubles...
> View attachment 189180
> View attachment 189181


That's some serious meat!


----------



## fishfray

5 inch articulated double deceiver in a perch pattern


----------



## TheCream




----------



## JeremyDavis

Tied my first ever fly tonight. I got a vice several years ago as a Christmas present but never used it. On a whim today, went to Cabelas and bout some materials and pulled up a youtube video and went to town. Just a simple mayfly type pattern. It may suck and look like crap but I'm damn proud I tied a fly.


----------



## TheCream

JeremyDavis said:


> Tied my first ever fly tonight. I got a vice several years ago as a Christmas present but never used it. On a whim today, went to Cabelas and bout some materials and pulled up a youtube video and went to town. Just a simple mayfly type pattern. It may suck and look like crap but I'm damn proud I tied a fly.


I'm sure a fish will eat it, welcome to the addiction! FYI, it only gets worse.


----------



## JeremyDavis

Thank you!


----------



## V Fisher

JeremyDavis said:


> Tied my first ever fly tonight. I got a vice several years ago as a Christmas present but never used it. On a whim today, went to Cabelas and bout some materials and pulled up a youtube video and went to town. Just a simple mayfly type pattern. It may suck and look like crap but I'm damn proud I tied a fly.


\\
You think your proud now wait until you catch a fish on it


----------



## JeremyDavis

V Fisher said:


> \\
> You think your proud now wait until you catch a fish on it


Happened tonight. May have been the dinkiest little bluegill ever but it made my day!


----------



## XChief

Tied up 40 flies for Project Healing Waters for July 25th.


----------



## 419hayden




----------



## 419hayden

Steelhead can't get here soon enough


----------



## 419hayden




----------



## 419hayden




----------



## 419hayden

. Hot pattern last year


----------



## 419hayden




----------



## Riverbum




----------



## TheCream




----------



## GasFish26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GasFish26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream




----------



## joetuph




----------



## Crawdude

before and after


----------



## Crawdude

I'm working on filling a tacky box with nymphs, so I can force myself to become a nymph fisherman.

One of these things is not like the others.


----------



## TheCream

Minimeat. This is a size 6 Murdich Minnow, which has been my primary bass (brown and green) catcher on the 1wt rig the last few weeks.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## joetuph

I've been getting some tugs during Crawdude and I's midnight mousing adventures. Some stingers should turn those tugs into hookups hopefully!


----------



## Crawdude

joetuph said:


> I've been getting some 'tugs' during Crawdude and I's midnight mousing adventures. Some stingers should turn those tugs into hookups hopefully!


I think that's going to be the ticket!


----------



## Crawdude

I'm posting these just because joetuph posted some flies. I likes the stone flies.


----------



## trekker

The "Fatty Acid"


----------



## trekker




----------



## TheCream




----------



## FL-boy

I'm just over 30 days out from my NY trip for Browns and steel eating salmon eggs,no I'm pretty much thing a dozen of these a night...


----------



## TheCream




----------



## fallen513

Your flies suck dude. Keep practicing.



TheCream said:


>


----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


> Your flies suck dude. Keep practicing.


Lost cause.


----------



## jmotyka50

wife got a new i pad so i wanted to test the camera and loading pics


----------



## flyman01

Size # 22 parachute zebra midge emerger and # 20 midge larva.


----------



## FL-boy

Annual trip to NY is coming up. I've been tying eggs so long now i may have forgotten how to tie anything else. Anyways, here's a sample of the over 11-dozen I've tied for me and my buddies for the week-long trip.


----------



## trekker




----------



## mike1987

i only made it to page 6. i have a lot to learn. some of those patterns boggle my mind. i cant believe you actually throw those in the water lol. this winter im going tie and tie and hopefully grow by leaps and bounds as a tyer. seeing those makes the hill look very steep though.


----------



## ejsell

Steelhead nymphs 

























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## smath

I've been getting ready for a trip to Steelhead Alley later this month by tying these mini intruder tube flies.


----------



## fallen513

smath said:


> I've been getting ready for a trip to Steelhead Alley later this month by tying these mini intruder tube flies.
> View attachment 196799


Great flies!


----------



## smath

Here are some streamers I've been tying. They're Double Bunnies. Very simple to tie - just dumbbell eyes, and two strips of rabbit fur glued together. These are about 2.5" long. I had a box of up-eyed salmon hooks laying around and I thought they would work well with this fly. They're tied Clouser-style with the eyes on the top of the hook so they should ride hook up. When they're wet they slim way down and look very fishy.


----------



## trekker

Musky time!


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## trekker




----------



## TheCream




----------



## flytyer




----------



## flytyer

Sorry double post


----------



## Longhorn

This is my absolute go to Redfish fly:


----------



## Longhorn

One of my best fishing buddies ties this fly for bream, small black bass and even white bass in the spring.

https://texasflyfishers.wordpress.com/2015/12/13/tying-the-squrat/#more-985


----------



## TheCream




----------



## lorainfly24

TheCream said:


>


Cream great fly. Do you have any videos on tying deer hair dahlbergs Ive been looking for a tutorial out there but theres not to much or at least what im looking for. Im really wanting to fish these type of flys hard this upcoming year.


----------



## TheCream

lorainfly24 said:


> Cream great fly. Do you have any videos on tying deer hair dahlbergs Ive been looking for a tutorial out there but theres not to much or at least what im looking for. Im really wanting to fish these type of flys hard this upcoming year.


I bought Pat Cohen's DVD on the deer hair diver. It's a really good video, worth every cent. I actually don't fish divers that much, but the stacking techniques are (basically) all the same for deer hair flies.


----------



## TheCream

This one will be fun this spring.










Here's a short video of testing the fly above.


----------



## nitsud

Insane!


----------



## smath

Cream, beautiful work. I just watched your youtube video again tying the size 10 deer hair popper. Outstanding.


----------



## lorainfly24

Wow! that's awesome. the zaraspook was probably one of my favorite top water lures when I was younger. good stuff as always cream. and Ill have to check out that dvd, pat cohen has been poppin up a lot in my research lately. I like the articulated birds he does.


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## TheCream

Fly rod jig'n pigs. Tied on 60 degree jig hooks using Cohen's Creatures twin tails.


----------



## mike1987

actually sat down and tied a couple flies finally. All of yours make mine look like amateur work, wait, it is. First attempt at rabbit strips. Most of the rivers I fish, if it's dark and undulates a lot it's gold. I just winged it and wrote the steps down as I went and super glued the crap out of it. I'm hoping, when it's fished upstream, the body poofs out very obnoxiously on the pause. My only worry is that the body is too fat for the hook size and I'm going to miss hook sets. Looks ok. I wonder if it will catch fish...


----------



## fly_ohio

^looks good, cant go wrong with rabbit strips. Here's a few intruders waiting for the thaw.


----------



## FL-boy

Starting to build up the dry boxes for hopes of warmer days. Here's a CDC & Elk I've been working on and a quill Hendrickson


----------



## nitsud




----------



## zimmerj

FL-boy said:


> Starting to build up the dry boxes for hopes of warmer days. Here's a CDC & Elk I've been working on and a quill Hendrickson
> View attachment 201002
> View attachment 201003


Good looking ties, FL-boy


----------



## garhtr

nitsud said:


>


Hybrid killer ! No doubt about it


----------



## Riverbum

nitsud said:


>


Nice !!!!!!
















Spring can't get here soon enough


----------



## fishinnick

Some pre-game ties


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream




----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


>


Those are Incredible ! 
Work on any cicadas yet ? ?


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Those are Incredible !
> Work on any cicadas yet ? ?


I'm waiting on the foam cutters, going the foam route on them. I tried a few styles with deer hair and wasn't that pleased. I need a lot of them and the deer hair versions were slow and I didn't like them as well, profile wise.


----------



## FL-boy

Isn't spring 2016 the cicada hatch for a lot of Ohio? I assume that's why you're bringing it up...


----------



## TheCream

FL-boy said:


> Isn't spring 2016 the cicada hatch for a lot of Ohio? I assume that's why you're bringing it up...


Sure is.


----------



## musclebeach22

Do any of you guys have an example of a cicada fly? Honestly don't know if I've ever seen one...


----------



## garhtr

These look good to me, I'll probably try to tie something similar.


----------



## FL-boy

Funny you had a mouse up. I've been watching some videos to learn to try one. Finally tried a couple tonight. Called a Micro Mouse, they're on a size 6. Hopefully a tad smaller would make them more appetizing for trout. Don't have eyes small enough, but i don't know that they're needed honestly.


----------



## Chris_H

Cream what size shanks did you use for the zaraspook? I picked up 1 5/8" because the 2" were so heavy 



TheCream said:


> This one will be fun this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a short video of testing the fly above.


----------



## TheCream

Chris_H said:


> Cream what size shanks did you use for the zaraspook? I picked up 1 5/8" because the 2" were so heavy


I used the 80MM big game shank.


----------



## TheCream

This was a fun tie, new carp pattern I concocted. Carpth Vader.


----------



## Chris_H

Wow 80mn is huge! Looks like I need four patches of deer hair and longer shanks


----------



## FL-boy

45+ degrees could get some midges hatching...time for size 20 Griffith's Gnats...I think 20 may be the smallest I'm willing to tie!


----------



## jmotyka50

I had gotten a tube adapter for Christmas and decided to finally try it out. And Cream what kind of hook do you use on the size 10 popper? I have tried and not much hook gap with the hook I'm using .


----------



## Yakphisher

jmotyka50 said:


> I had gotten a tube adapter for Christmas and decided to finally try it out. And Cream what kind of hook do you use on the size 10 popper? I have tried and not much hook gap with the hook I'm using .


Best hooks for me on small poppers are T105 or Daiichi equivalent. Typical a ahort shank wide gape hook.


----------



## TheCream

jmotyka50 said:


> I had gotten a tube adapter for Christmas and decided to finally try it out. And Cream what kind of hook do you use on the size 10 popper? I have tried and not much hook gap with the hook I'm using .


I'm using a standard size streamer hook, DaiRiki 700 in a size 10. You have to shave a lot of hair off near the hook point, getting dangerously close to the thread, but it's not that difficult. I didn't have any hookup issues on them last summer.


----------



## jmotyka50

Thanks guys I actually haven't been able to try the one I made but compared to my normal size the gap is smaller


----------



## TheCream

Only had time for one fly last night, a Bow River Bugger


----------



## Yakphisher

TheCream said:


> Only had time for one fly last night, a Bow River Bugger


Nice tie! I been tying them tube style for long time. My favorite is White with olive/yellow color or all black.


----------



## Longhorn

For the next get together of our fly tying group, we will be tying these:






Great fly for sheepshead (the saltwater fish, not freshwater drum aka gaspergou).


----------



## Longhorn

If any of y'all find yourselves in Houston this weekend, drop by our fly tying festival. Our main speaker is known for his muskie flies. Of course there isn't a muskie within a thousand miles of here, but what the hey!

https://texasflyfishers.wordpress.com/2016/01/24/24th-annual-dr-ed-rizzolo-fly-tying-festival/


----------



## FL-boy

Olive CDC & Elk #14


----------



## FL-boy

Decided to try a more natural looking caddis. Not sure what exactly I'd cal this and didn't follow any particular recipe, but I'm actually pretty happy with it. It was realistic enough to creep my fiancé out so that's a plus.


----------



## smath

I've been tying some saltwater patterns for a short Florida trip later this month. This is a baitfish pattern tied with EP fibers.


----------



## TheCream

My favorite streamer color for spotted bass in the local creek, gray/pink.


----------



## rickerd

Oh my goodness Cream, that mouse pattern is the Shizzle!
I've been using a similar mouse last couple seasons for bass. All beat up from 20 or so bass including a 4.5 pounder. I've rescued the fly from some bad casts even in water up to my chest to get it out of a downed tree.

I bought mine and doesn't have any legs like yours. That one is gonna kill em.

Rickerd


----------



## Yakphisher

#12 deer hair stacked baby mice. 
You can cast it on a 3wt fairly easy. As small as I can get without getting into difficulty.














First fish I caught on the baby mice.


----------



## trekker




----------



## Jim Paden

A little something for the Brood V Cicada hatch that going to hit Eastern Ohio, Northern West Virginia and Western Pa this spring. Made with an inverted foam popper head, two tone EVA foam with a Cicada shaped profile and crushed cellophane for wings. Also regular popper rubber legs.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## musclebeach22

There you go out doing everyone again Cream. Awesome tie


----------



## smath

Here are a few more small saltwater baitfish. These are also tied with EP fibers, but for the heads I stacked and trimmed the fibers to make the heads larger and more solid.


----------



## ohiojmj

Great ties, all of them. You guys have the talent! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fly_ohio

6/0 Muskie popper


----------



## lunker23

Here's a few that I tied with April Vokey when she was in town. More of your traditional salmon patterns....


----------



## lunker23

Here's something that I hand to try my hand at after seeing a guy throwing these on The Rocky River. 
Turned out fairly decent...


----------



## flytyer

lunker, what is the body of that minnow tied with?


----------



## lunker23

Flattened Mylar tubing
Epoxied
Painted by my awesome sister


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## smath

The sculpin fly looks particularly fishy. Is that your own pattern?


----------



## Riverbum

smath said:


> The sculpin fly looks particularly fishy. Is that your own pattern?


It's a pretty easy tie. Rabbit strip for the tail "natural"
A clump of olive marabou, and the fins are a pair of wood duck flank feathers.
I probably saw it tied on a YouTube video or somewhere hahaha


----------



## fly_ohio

4/0 Single in sucker colors.


----------



## Yakphisher

Square bill Tube topwater I started to experiment today. Should have it finished in a day or so. Turned down a piece of balsa 1/2" x1" long.


----------



## fallen513




----------



## TheCream

fallen513 said:


>


Carpin' on the brain?


----------



## TheCream




----------



## flytyer

lunker23 said:


> Flattened Mylar tubing
> Epoxied
> Painted by my awesome sister


Thanks lunker.


----------



## fly_ohio

More musky meat. Two absolute predator 6/0s with 40mm shank in between. Ends up around 12" long. 7mm rattle tied in piggy tail style too, very loud!


----------



## smath

fly_ohio said:


> More musky meat. Two absolute predator 6/0s with 40mm shank in between. Ends up around 12" long. 7mm rattle tied in piggy tail style too, very loud!


Looks like it will be a beast to cast.


----------



## fly_ohio

smath said:


> Looks like it will be a beast to cast.


With the right setup its actually not too bad once you get used to it. 10wts will handle it but for all day casting I'm using a 12wt.


----------



## smath

Casting a 12-wt all day must be exhausting. Have you considered using a two-handed rod?


----------



## fly_ohio

smath said:


> Casting a 12-wt all day must be exhausting. Have you considered using a two-handed rod?


With the wrong casting stroke it can be, gotta keep the loops open and do all the work with the haul.1 or 2 false cast and then shoot. The rod I use has an extend butt for boatside work but you can use for two handed overhead if you want but you loose the haul. Switch rods are nice for the extra leverage but makes figure 8ing difficult.


----------



## smath

A musky on a fly must be quite a thrill.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Riverbum




----------



## elundgren

First attempt at Chocklett's T-bone. Failed with flaring the bucktail out but I'm still happy with the fly. 


Eric


----------



## elundgren

Mike's Gorgon Craw in rust and olive and a Clouser


Eric


----------



## trekker

elundgren said:


> First attempt at Chocklett's T-bone. Failed with flaring the bucktail out but I'm still happy with the fly.
> 
> 
> Eric


Ive found gsp 200 thread to be great for getting the buck tail to flare. Allows you to really crank on it.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## zimmerj

TheCream said:


>


Cream, I like the small yellow popper. What size hook did you use?


----------



## TheCream

zimmerj said:


> Cream, I like the small yellow popper. What size hook did you use?


The tiny one is on a size 10 B10S.


----------



## Runfish

Few different twists on a prince


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## Riverbum

View attachment 203552


----------



## Bigguy513

TheCream said:


> Here's some of the more recent stuff.
> 
> Lovin' the craw and the beta fish man. I really struggle with the EP Fiber still. I can't seem to get the amount consistent and tend to be a bit heavy handed on it. But it seems like incredible stuff when it is used correctly.


----------



## peteavsurace

Into toothy things:
First four flies are single hookes (4/0), bottom fly is articulated (4/0, 2/0)


----------



## Kurt banford

c. j. stone said:


> (Sorry, I meant to make a new post and it ended up on this one-didn't mean to jack the thread!)
> Anyways, kingo mentioned using cat sheddings, I have NINE cats and all a different color. That is a heck of an idea. Now all I have to do is get one to stand still long enough to get a comb thru them! Mostly, I use the prefabbed "fuzzy" yard for nympth bodies but watching the vids has me mesmerized so I need to start dubbing!! I thought they were using cements or glues. Thanks for the info!
> Now for a 'contribution' to the thread>I've been experimenting with colored hot melt glue for making egg patterns.(colored sticks available from Hobby Lobby). I saw one on utube and it looked great. I'm trying to make clusters of little round "eggs" on a #8 hook with the hot gluesticks(tricky), tying a little tail on the back end of the hook with crystal flash. They're a little crude but really don't look all that bad!-(Not good enough to post pics just yet!)


Lousy article


----------



## rickerd

Yakfisher - google trout eat mice and see what you get.
No reason to go small on the mice unless you only have a lighter rod.

heres a couple;
http://blog.nature.org/science/2013/02/27/big-fish-rodent-eating-trout/





PS bass love em too.


----------



## Kurt banford

That's the worst music I ever heard..also nice puddle your fishin....


----------



## Decoy hound

Kurt banford said:


> That's the worst music I ever heard..also nice puddle your fishin....


Dude what is your problem!


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## Yakphisher

rickerd said:


> Yakfisher - google trout eat mice and see what you get.
> No reason to go small on the mice unless you only have a lighter rod.
> 
> heres a couple;
> http://blog.nature.org/science/2013/02/27/big-fish-rodent-eating-trout/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS bass love em too.


LMFAO! You really don't know much or any knowledge except for watching videos! ;-) I been throwing muskie sized patterns down in WV where bigger trout are prevalent. Have to locate all the pictures but I am no mood to this BS! But you miss the point which I try to explain, 0-3wt rods where there is a lot soul are much more fun then chucking n ducking lead split shotted and eggs pattern flies on the broom handle.


----------



## garhtr

elundgren said:


> Mike's Gorgon Craw in rust and olive and a Clouse
> Eric


Those two flies (clouser and craw) could cover 90 percent of my Fishing needs. Nice !


----------



## rickerd

yakfisher,
Man you seem to have taken my comments the wrong way. Not trying to bash your choice in size. I've been floored myself by the size of fish I catch with a 2/0 size mouse and I'm happy to hear you like the big size flies too.

I like throwing a 3wt with smaller dries and such too. I just know when I throw a mouse, I'm looking for alpha trout. If you catch your alpha's on a 3wt, kudos to you. Yes I like watching videos over TV. Even some of the music in the videos is OK.

Sounds like you need to get out and do more fishing, like me and many of us do.

Tight lines,
Rickerd


----------



## fly_ohio

Composite loop intruder


----------



## joetuph

Gettin' ready for the cicadas!


----------



## Riverbum

Nice one !!


----------



## Yakphisher

I finish some more topwater maniac lipped poppers tube style for smallies. #2 Gama SC15. Going to start on larger version for the 10wt.


----------



## mountainbikingrn

I have been tying up a bunch of camo colored yarn indicators and custom holders to store them on the vest loops. A few more egg sucking leeches and the steelhead boxes will be topped off too!


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## garhtr

Riverbum said:


> View attachment 204371


 Looks Great !
Riverbum, Send me that Fly and I'll catch a Muskie For You


----------



## flyman01

#24 thread body BWO, spring trout season is upon us!


----------



## flytyer

flyman01, sweet looking BWO pattern. I struggle with sz 18's most of the time, can't imagine a size 24.


----------



## flytyer

Yakphisher said:


> I finish some more topwater maniac lipped poppers tube style for smallies. #2 Gama SC15. Going to start on larger version for the 10wt.
> 
> View attachment 203900


Yakphisher, those are some nice looking poppers!
What did you use for the body and the lip on them?


----------



## flyman01

flytyer said:


> flyman01, sweet looking BWO pattern. I struggle with sz 18's most of the time, can't imagine a size 24.


Flytyer I can relate, nothing easy about tying a bug this small without my magnifier glasses that look like two coke bottles in eyeglass frames. The southern rivers that I fish most often have hatches of these and other micro bugs that the fish really key on including the big fish. That being said, it is worth the straining of the eyes to tie some up, it can be rewarding. Thanks for the compliment, we need to hit the LM this year, let me know when you can get out. BTW, that is a 3/32 bead for a size 16 hook behind that bug for reference.


----------



## flytyer

flyman01 said:


> Flytyer I can relate, nothing easy about tying a bug this small without my magnifier glasses that look like two coke bottles in eyeglass frames.
> Thanks for the compliment, we need to hit the LM this year, let me know when you can get out. .


flyman01,I hear you on the magnifiers, I have one on my light that works pretty good.
I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I've never fished the LM, but thanks for the invite anyway.


----------



## nitsud

Naples in two weeks! Gonna try to stick a baby poon.


----------



## flyman01

flytyer said:


> flyman01,I hear you on the magnifiers, I have one on my light that works pretty good.
> I think you have me mixed up with someone else. I've never fished the LM, but thanks for the invite anyway.


My apologies I did confuse you with flymaker, the offer to fish the LM stands if you are ever interested.


----------



## jmotyka50

Hopefully this will be crushed by a toothy torpedo


----------



## Yakphisher

flytyer said:


> Yakphisher, those are some nice looking poppers!
> What did you use for the body and the lip on them?


Balsa wood and Cut up CD's.


----------



## flytyer

Yakphisher, thanks bud, those are some nice poppers!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## smath

Here's a simple stonefly pattern I'm tying for Steelhead.


----------



## zimmerj

smath said:


> Here's a simple stonefly pattern I'm tying for Steelhead.
> 
> View attachment 204779


That's a great looking pattern.


----------



## Longhorn

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/83992377" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><a href="



">Tying the Squrat</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/user23856889">Don C Puckett</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

The Squrat is a deadly fly for both bream and bass. We tied these Tuesday night


----------



## flytyer

Cream, what is the body made of on the jointed minnows?


----------



## fly_ohio

More swing bugs


----------



## TheCream

flytyer said:


> Cream, what is the body made of on the jointed minnows?







It's baby yarn. You can get a lifetime tying supply of it at Joann Fabric for under $10. The kind I got is white, yellow, pink, and blue. Each color alternates in about 8" segments and one segment can tie two of these flies.


----------



## flytyer

OK! Thanks. I know what you're talking about.
Neat video too!


----------



## FL-boy

Headed to the Salmon River in about 11 days so I've been busy thing. Not very exciting to tie but necessary...


----------



## TheCream

I've tied a ton of different color combo's in the Bow River Bugger and they all look like fish killers.


----------



## nitsud




----------



## trekker




----------



## smath

I just came across this deer hair trimming tool from Hareline. I thought some of you tyers would be interested.


----------



## thetree

Hey Cream, Do you mind sharing where you get your deer hair? Everything I buy is always either too big and "straw" like to get really dense heads or not hollow enough to flare/spin really well. Your work is awesome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmotyka50

Looking at a trip this weekend 1st weekend free in two months got muskie on the brain


----------



## Riverbum




----------



## nitsud




----------



## Tinknocker1

"THE KINTNER BOY"


----------



## smath

Earlier in the year I tied up some Double Bunny streamers. I fished them a week or so ago in a trout lake and got a lot of follows, caught a few, and had quite a few short strikes. So I tied up a Double Bunny variant. The fly is tied on a streamer hook with the hook cut off. I have a trailer hook tied on some strong braid which is tied down to the hook shank. I tied in a light color rabbit strip on the bottom, a darker color strip on top, and then glued the strips together with the trailer braid sandwiched between the two strips. This way the hook is at the very tail of the fly. The fly has few materials but it was tricky figuring out how to glue the trailer braid between the rabbit strips without getting glue all over the rabbit fur. The original looks great in the water, I expect this variant should work quite well.


----------



## garhtr

smath said:


> Earlier in the year I tied up some Double Bunny streamers.So I tied up a Double Bunny variant. The fly is tied on a streamer hook with the hook cut off. I tied in a light color rabbit strip on the bottom, a darker color strip on top, I expect this variant should work quite well.
> View attachment 209926


That looks Great smath, I fish a double Bunny very often for Hybrids and Smallies and it is probably my favorite fly for night fishing. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## trekker

smath said:


> Earlier in the year I tied up some Double Bunny streamers. I fished them a week or so ago in a trout lake and got a lot of follows, caught a few, and had quite a few short strikes. So I tied up a Double Bunny variant. The fly is tied on a streamer hook with the hook cut off. I have a trailer hook tied on some strong braid which is tied down to the hook shank. I tied in a light color rabbit strip on the bottom, a darker color strip on top, and then glued the strips together with the trailer braid sandwiched between the two strips. This way the hook is at the very tail of the fly. The fly has few materials but it was tricky figuring out how to glue the trailer braid between the rabbit strips without getting glue all over the rabbit fur. The original looks great in the water, I expect this variant should work quite well.
> 
> View attachment 209926


Very nice.


----------



## Yakphisher

The standard DB streamer was notorious for fouling and barely enough hook gap for losing a shitton of fish on. 
Nowaday I do it in a tube version and never look back.


----------



## smath

Yakphisher said:


> The standard DB streamer was notorious for fouling and barely enough hook gap for losing a shitton of fish on.
> Nowaday I do it in a tube version and never look back.


Yakphisher, can you post a photo of your tube DB? Do you just glue rabbit strips to top and bottom of the tube?


----------



## fly_ohio

smath, Jerry French has a cool fix to that. After seeing the below video I started tying all my rabbit strip swing bugs the same way, with no fouling problems. Don't see why it wouldnt work on double bunnys with braid leading to a stinger.

around 40 minute mark


----------



## smath

fly_ohio said:


> smath, Jerry French has a cool fix to that. After seeing the below video I started tying all my rabbit strip swing bugs the same way, with no fouling problems. Don't see why it wouldnt work on double bunnys with braid leading to a stinger.


Great suggestion. I'll give it a try. BTW, I learned how to work with composite loops from his videos.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

Wet profile, Bow River Bugger with a rainbow brass cone.


----------



## Yakphisher

smath said:


> Yakphisher, can you post a photo of your tube DB? Do you just glue rabbit strips to top and bottom of the tube?


I use brass tubing with plastic liner with a cone head. Longer piece of on top and shorter on bottom so it won't foul the hook. Use wire to fasten down zonker strips by separating hair with bodkin so you don't trap the hairs. Hope this gives you an ideal of understanding. I will try to get a picture up.


----------



## SMBHooker

TheCream said:


>


I really do dig this craw. Is there a tying video for this?....on second thought nevermind. I couldn’t come close to ur art craft on the fly clamp. Thx for sharing.


----------



## TheCream

SMBHooker said:


> I really do dig this craw. Is there a tying video for this?....on second thought nevermind. I couldn’t come close to ur art craft on the fly clamp. Thx for sharing.


I shot the video last night, it is not edited yet. It's really not as tough as you might think.


----------



## jmotyka50

Free time


----------



## TheCream

SMBHooker said:


> I really do dig this craw. Is there a tying video for this?....on second thought nevermind. I couldn’t come close to ur art craft on the fly clamp. Thx for sharing.


----------



## rickerd

Cream,
Fish must jump all over your flies. They are the $hit.
Very nice.

I have a friend who spends 3-5 hours on minnow flies and sells them for big money. Your flies look easier to tie and are right behind his in looks. He sometimes gets $50 per fly.
Rickerd


----------



## dcfisherman

Just started tying last week. The close up flies are my latest creations and the ones on the laptop were my first batch ever from last week (that have been catching me fish!)


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Cream,
> Fish must jump all over your flies. They are the $hit.
> Very nice.
> 
> I have a friend who spends 3-5 hours on minnow flies and sells them for big money. Your flies look easier to tie and are right behind his in looks. He sometimes gets $50 per fly.
> Rickerd


Dropjaw Flies?


----------



## fly_ohio

Couldn't imagine 3-5hrs on minnow patterns. These take 1.5 to 2hrs and I will go swimming for them if I have to ha.


----------



## rickerd

He spends time with layers of epoxy and painting them to look like rainbow, brown, salmon fry or what ever fish he wants to mimic. They are super durable and yes I would go swimming for them too.


----------



## smath

Yakphisher said:


> I use brass tubing with plastic liner with a cone head. Longer piece of on top and shorter on bottom so it won't foul the hook. Use wire to fasten down zonker strips by separating hair with bodkin so you don't trap the hairs. Hope this gives you an ideal of understanding. I will try to get a picture up.


Yakphisher, thanks for the info. I'll give that a try in time for Steelhead this fall.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## FL-boy

Summertime trout fishing is tough, but I did ok at the Mad the other day. Found the post on my parachutes was very tough to see though. Been tying with white poly. Trying to make something a little easier to see...


----------



## TheCream

FL-boy said:


> Summertime trout fishing is tough, but I did ok at the Mad the other day. Found the post on my parachutes was very tough to see though. Been tying with white poly. Trying to make something a little easier to see...
> View attachment 214809


I have always, always, ALWAYS struggled to see white posts. Orange is the best and all I use now. I can see an orange post 1/2 the size of a white post from twice the distance. I actually read somewhere that black posts can be easy to see, but I have never tried that. Seems odd to me but stranger things have worked.


----------



## FL-boy

I was actually going to try a bright yellow/chartreuse but just didn't have the yarn when I checked supplies. I use orange on my beetles and can see them way better even though they're black, so I'm thinking the orange should be good on dries. Size 16s in riffles with a white post and daytime shadows...forget it...just looking for the take in that situation!


----------



## Drm50

I have been tying a few smallmouth bugs, have not really had much time this year.


----------



## FL-boy

Last time out for trout I noticed inconsistent rises and flurries of activity right before a major hatch...told me I should've been fishing an emerger and I just didn't have a good one to try. Saw the Klinkhammer on Orvis website and thought it looked perfect. So here's my attempts.


----------



## GasFish26

Looks good !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Those will definitely catch fish, but using the appropriate hook for a klinkhamer can make a difference. The idea is that the body hangs just under the surface with the hackle floating the fly in the film. I have used light wire caddis bend hooks, and they work, but the true klinkhamer hooks really exaggerate the dangling body effect and provide a nice flat spot for the para post.










It's personal preference, but for me, I'll never use white post material again. Ever. I can use the same orange post in the pic above, with a post half as long as a standard white post, and see it from twice the distance. For me, white disappears on the water if the water is not completely flat and smooth. Even then, in some glare, I lose white posts. I've gone orange and will never go back.


----------



## FL-boy

Definitely with you on the orange posts. I know what you mean about the a Klink hooks, just didn't have any. I'm assuming you had to order them right? Definitely not on the wall at Cabelas...


----------



## TheCream

FL-boy said:


> Definitely with you on the orange posts. I know what you mean about the a Klink hooks, just didn't have any. I'm assuming you had to order them right? Definitely not on the wall at Cabelas...


Yea I had to order. Light wire caddis hooks are really close and those you can find in shops usually, but these are the Daiichi 1167 Klinkhamer hook. I tie a lot of these for WV and TN, so I bought a couple of packs when I ordered.


----------



## FL-boy

Hey Cream what's the body on that Klinkhammer? Looks like quills but with a little fuzz to it???


----------



## TheCream

FL-boy said:


> Hey Cream what's the body on that Klinkhammer? Looks like quills but with a little fuzz to it???


Dyed pheasant tail. I was going for a brighter green but it ended up more olive.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude

The thread is alive again! Nice flies!

You on Instagram Cream?


----------



## Yakphisher

Bleaching Pheasant tail should help more with brighter colors but tends to be a difficult to do consistently due to it inherent properties.


----------



## Crawdude

Pile-o-wetflys


----------



## Crawdude




----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> The thread is alive again! Nice flies!
> 
> You on Instagram Cream?


Not presently.


----------



## hatteras1

Great looking Flies.


----------



## Crawdude

TheCream said:


> Not presently.


It's a great fly tying resource. Search the hashtag #flytying, lots of great, and crappy flies to look at. Upped my game tenfold, which is only about 25% 'TheCream' level, but still.


----------



## Buzzy

Lots and lots of baitfish for trout and stripers


----------



## dcfisherman

Alright y'all go easy on me! Here is my first batch of steelhead flies in preparation for my thanksgiving visit home. This is my first time tying steelhead flies and the only thing I feel like I am doing well is egg patterns. What are some super easy and effective steelhead flies that use little variety in material? I blew $70 today and I feel like a barely have any material haha Just got some marabou (black and white), chenille (black, white, orange), dubbing (black for stoneflies), rabbit hair (white), egg yarn (orange), beads, and estaz (orange and pink).


----------



## ejsell

dcfisherman said:


> Alright y'all go easy on me! Here is my first batch of steelhead flies in preparation for my thanksgiving visit home. This is my first time tying steelhead flies and the only thing I feel like I am doing well is egg patterns. What are some super easy and effective steelhead flies that use little variety in material? I blew $70 today and I feel like a barely have any material haha Just got some marabou (black and white), chenille (black, white, orange), dubbing (black for stoneflies), rabbit hair (white), egg yarn (orange), beads, and estaz (orange and pink).


Crystal Meth Spawn. Diamond braid is very cheep. You can do them in a variety of colors, with or without beads. They only take a minute or two to tie. I don't even bother with head cement. I tie them mostly on 14s but you can go bigger or smaller. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainbikingrn

dcfisherman said:


> Alright y'all go easy on me! Here is my first batch of steelhead flies in preparation for my thanksgiving visit home. This is my first time tying steelhead flies and the only thing I feel like I am doing well is egg patterns. What are some super easy and effective steelhead flies that use little variety in material? I blew $70 today and I feel like a barely have any material haha Just got some marabou (black and white), chenille (black, white, orange), dubbing (black for stoneflies), rabbit hair (white), egg yarn (orange), beads, and estaz (orange and pink).







Check out this video if you want to save your mcflyfoam by making the simple foam feeder that he describes (I used the bottom half of an old push top pen and it works perfectly)! I can make 3 or 4 single eggs in the same time and material that it used to take to tie 1! I also second the diamond braid for tying sucker spawn.


----------



## dcfisherman

That Crystal Meth Spawn is great! Just tied a whole bunch that look pretty good.


----------



## trekker

Fishing for Redfish for the 1st time next week.


----------



## dcfisherman

The box is looking more full! Can't wait to be back in ohio at thanksgiving


----------



## FL-boy

Been away a while. Forgot my login password, got married, etc...anyways...here's some stuff I've been tying. There was an October NY trip I was tying for, and now I'm into late fall/winter trout mode.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## FL-boy




----------



## TheCream

I got back from the Mad a little over a week ago and had a couple of newish sculpin ideas in mind. The first was to be a little more streamlined, mostly synthetic, fast dropping fly in a compact little package.










The other idea was for more of a Game Changer-ish more realistic looking sculpin.










I think they'll both catch fish. Can't wait to test them. Hopefully sooner than next December.


----------



## Salmonid

One of my best producers on the mad was a #6 olive matuka. Simple and Very effective. 
Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker

TheCream said:


> The other idea was for more of a Game Changer-ish more realistic looking sculpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That second one is a winner.


----------



## Crawdude




----------



## smath

beautiful flies. what feather do you use on the sparse spiders in the top photo? they look like tenkara flies.


----------



## Crawdude

smath said:


> beautiful flies. what feather do you use on the sparse spiders in the top photo? they look like tenkara flies.


Thanks! Those are partridge feathers, the tiny ones on the shoulder and by the neck. Years ago I purchased a grade 1 Hungarian partridge skin, I highly recommend adding one to your fly tying pile. You can't beat the speckling and "softness." The fly itself is called a 'partridge and orange' it's a North Country Spider as described by some dude named T.E. Pritt in the mid 1800's. Here is a good article on the history: http://www.flyanglersonline.com/features/oldflies/part374.php 

I love the history of flies and fly fishing. I've read that the origin of the north country spiders goes back a 100 or more years before they were recorded and published in the 1860s. I'm pretty sure Tenkara dates back many more hundreds of years than north country spiders; so I think of them as reverse hackled sakasa kebari, even though sakasa kebari are alway described as reverse hackled wingless wet flies LOL

For what is worth, my most product fly to date on a tenkara rod is a squirmy wormy. Ha!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## smath

Crawdude said:


> For what is worth, my most product fly to date on a tenkara rod is a squirmy wormy. Ha!


Funny you should mention that, a friend gave me a tenkara rod this winter and I thought it would be perfect for fishing squirmy worms for panfish in a local pond in the spring.


----------



## Crawdude

smath said:


> Funny you should mention that, a friend gave me a tenkara rod this winter and I thought it would be perfect for fishing squirmy worms for panfish in a local pond in the spring.


I've had great luck on ponds using the bully bluegill spider on my tenkara rod! Definitely tie up a couple of those.


----------



## smath

Crawdude said:


> I've had great luck on ponds using the bully bluegill spider on my tenkara rod! Definitely tie up a couple of those.


Great idea. Every spring my wife and I go with another couple to a lodge on a mountaintop lake with a healthy population of big sunnies. Our friends have a 6-year-old son who is getting into fishing. I'll rig him up with the tenkara rod and a bluegill spider -- he'll have a blast.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude




----------



## sbreech

Do these count?


----------



## beaver

My eyes hurt just thinking about focusing on something that small. Very nice!


----------



## sbreech

> "beaver, post: 2270907, member: 24775"]My eyes hurt just thinking about focusing on something that small. Very nice!


Well, I decided to do some flies a LITTLE bigger today - a new rendition of the elk hair caddis, only tied on a light wire, #14 nymph hook. These hooks are lighter than the standard dry-fly hooks, and they float just a little higher, just a little longer... Below is the recipe:

1.) Here are the materials:









2.) Put hook in vice:










3.) Begin thread wrap just behind eye, and wrap back about 1/3 of the way.










4.) Tie in the hackle:










5.) add dubbin to the thread. Go sparse. You can use a little fly-makers wax on the thread to help it stick:









6.) Wrap dubbin up to about a hooks-eye-width from the hook eye.










7.) In the opposite direction of the thread wraps, wrap the hackle forward in 5 wraps, and capture with the thread.










8.) Now add the elk hair wings I usually try to go with a bundle the same width as the dubbin body, and have it extend back to the tail of the fly. Do the first 3 or 4 loops of thread to hold it on loose, then pull the next subsequent 4 or 5 loops tight to snug it up.










9.) Trim off the butt-end of the elk hair, build up the head with thread to the desired diameter, and whip-finish the thread. You can also put a drop of Sally Hanson's Hard-As-Nails on the head to seal it in.










And that's a wrap! There are 2 flies that almost consistently catch fish for me - one is the elk hair caddis, and the other is the bead-head pheasant tail nymph.

Enjoy!

Steve


----------



## flyman01

Steve,
Agree, BHPT and elk hair caddis are two great producers for me as well. I do have to admit, looking at your recipe I started to cringe as it first looked like a Tellico Nymph, one pattern that I have not caught a thing on, not even a creek chub! I am convince that pattern is the worse pattern I have ever tied and fished, I dont think it would catch anything even if it were wrapped in powerbait, tipped with corn and a night crawler trailer! Once you tied in the Elk Hair, you totally redeemed yourself!!


----------



## sbreech

flyman01 said:


> Steve,
> Agree, BHPT and elk hair caddis are two great producers for me as well. I do have to admit, looking at your recipe I started to cringe as it first looked like a Tellico Nymph, one pattern that I have not caught a thing on, not even a creek chub! I am convince that pattern is the worse pattern I have ever tied and fished, I dont think it would catch anything even if it were wrapped in powerbait, tipped with corn and a night crawler trailer! Once you tied in the Elk Hair, you totally redeemed yourself!!


Thanks Flyman! Rest assured, I have used that exact fly to catch every species I have fished for here in Ohio and Tennessee.  I don't know if it is the UV presence of the elk hair and pheasant tail (on the nymph), but those two are absolute producers. Many times, I'm swinging a #12 EHC with a #18 PTN trailing about 12 to 18 inches below. There have been many times I've hooked 2 browns at the same time.

I agree on the Tellico nymph. Smoky Mountain Outfitters in Gatlinburg sold me 6 of those on my first trip to the Smoky mountains, saying they were the slay-all. Yeah, slayed me out of 10 bucks. I switched to EHC, and the fish turned on.


----------



## TheCream

Nothing wrong with the elk hair caddis, but if you've never tried it with deer hair in the wing vs elk hair, you're really missing out. I agree with Kelly Galloup on that option, it's just easier to work with and flare with lighter tension than elk hair.

Speaking of deer hair.


----------



## flyman01

sbreech said:


> Thanks Flyman! Rest assured, I have used that exact fly to catch every species I have fished for here in Ohio and Tennessee.  I don't know if it is the UV presence of the elk hair and pheasant tail (on the nymph), but those two are absolute producers. Many times, I'm swinging a #12 EHC with a #18 PTN trailing about 12 to 18 inches below. There have been many times I've hooked 2 browns at the same time.
> 
> I agree on the Tellico nymph. Smoky Mountain Outfitters in Gatlinburg sold me 6 of those on my first trip to the Smoky mountains, saying they were the slay-all. Yeah, slayed me out of 10 bucks. I switched to EHC, and the fish turned on.


LOL, not sure anyone has ever caught a thing on the Tellico nymph.......but if you advertise well, it will sell just like a pet rock, chia pet.........


----------



## TheCream




----------



## GrandRiverBassman

Embarrassing posting after the cream but here it goes. Hoping to get some feedback on how to improve my tying of "white death" by Jeff blood. Is the zonker strip too thick?


----------



## Crawdude

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Embarrassing posting after the cream but here it goes. Hoping to get some feedback on how to improve my tying of "white death" by Jeff blood. Is the zonker strip too thick?
> View attachment 228323


Looks good to me. I've never tied that fly. Some feedback for a cleaner looking fly, which is irrelevant to it's fishability, is to maybe use less wraps of red to secure the back of the zonker, so there is less of a gap between the fur clumps. Trim up the tag of thread sticking out under the wraps.


----------



## fly_ohio

Cycling through some recent dirty water ties


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

Beautiful flies. Are they on a spinning rod? Do you feel like posting the recipe? Deer tail head? Marabou hackle? That black and orange leech is my favorite.


----------



## fly_ohio

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Beautiful flies. Are they on a spinning rod? Do you feel like posting the recipe? Deer tail head? Marabou hackle? That black and orange leech is my favorite.


Thanks, they are all slightly different but have some combination of bucktail, flash, predator wrap, schlappen, grizzly hackle, and big fly fiber. The chassis usually consists of 6/0, 4/0, 3-4 big game shanks, flex tubing, and a big rattle. Thrown with a 12wt and 450 grain line.


----------



## Crawdude

fly_ohio said:


> Thanks, they are all slightly different but have some combination of bucktail, flash, predator wrap, schlappen, grizzly hackle, and big fly fiber. The chassis usually consists of 6/0, 4/0, 3-4 big game shanks, flex tubing, and a big rattle. Thrown with a 12wt and 450 grain line.


I don't have much experience [one time] going after muskie, how long do you wait before you switch colors?


----------



## fly_ohio

Crawdude said:


> I don't have much experience [one time] going after muskie, how long do you wait before you switch colors?


At first i rotate through them quickly (5-10mins) until i find a color i like based on the water clarity/ sun or clouds. Also I look for feedback from the fish, if im getting lazy follows ill keep switching and reworking those fish through out the day until i find a pattern. If its an all day grind without much feedback, ill stick with one of my confidence colors after going thru the box.


----------



## Crawdude

fly_ohio said:


> At first i rotate through them quickly (5-10mins) until i find a color i like based on the water clarity/ sun or clouds. Also I look for feedback from the fish, if im getting lazy follows ill keep switching and reworking those fish through out the day until i find a pattern. If its an all day grind without much feedback, ill stick with one of my confidence colors after going thru the box.


Thanks! That sounds like a great tactic, especially for keeping my mind busy going after them. One of these days I'm going commit to putting one in the net.


----------



## TheCream

Crawdude said:


> Thanks! That sounds like a great tactic, especially for keeping my mind busy going after them. One of these days I'm going commit to putting one in the net.


Great mindset for fishing for anything, actually. Confidence patterns/colors are confidence patterns/colors for a reason. And when fishing is tough, fishing a fly or color combo you have confidence in will keep you more focused and in the game.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## peteavsurace

Double and triple articulated musky snacks


----------



## peteavsurace

Link:


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

Yahtzee. Slow Rolla tails for the win.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Yahtzee. Slow Rolla
> tails for the win


 Wow those are nice--But I'm not sure that's fair for the fish.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## FL-boy

Was finally able to track down some actual Klinkhammer hooks. Definitely make a difference. And found some synthetic quill bodies. Pretty happy so far with the results on these.


----------



## rickerd

FL-boy said:


> Was finally able to track down some actual Klinkhammer hooks. Definitely make a difference. And found some synthetic quill bodies. Pretty happy so far with the results on these.


Well done. I can tell you those flies saved a weekend for me with my daughters last Summer. I received a couple of those flies from a PA person I met on Spring creek middle of July. A month later I'm on my annual trip with my daughters to get each of them to catch a trout. This is huge pressure for me because I really want them to continue to enjoy our trips/ adventures. Middle of August last year and in PA most waters were too warm to fish for trout. I went to East Branch of Clarion on advice from Mike at Oil Creek Outfitters. Mike is a great guy and shopowner by the way. He sent us there but I didn't have time to get to his shop for some good flies. We fished the water the last couple hours before sunset and found some rising trout. I don't have a rod in my hand so it is tough for me to make adjustments on fly. After an hour my youngest asks me to try and catch a fish in front of her. So I try a few drifts to rising fish with no response. Then I put on the klinkhammer I received the month before and fish on. A 15 incher to the net too. Then all 3 of my daughters are now interested, and I only have 2 flies. Well they each got to hook a trout or two before it was too dark. Wish I would have figured it out earlier because fish were rising for the whole time. Last 30 mins was a firedrill for me with the klinkhammer. Its funny how those nights can be the best memories for such a short time on the water.

Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

Is that Z-lon you are using for the post?


----------



## rickerd

Some of my flies for steelhead I tied this past weekend;
Rickerd's White Death fly
pink egg
yellow egg
olive sparrow
rockworm dubbing
rockworm micro chenille
olive riffle nymph
black riffle nymph


----------



## TheCream

This little streamer tested well in the tank and on live animals last Sunday in the Hocking. Here's a pic and a SBS I threw up on my blog.










http://bobcathollow.blogspot.com/2017/02/slow-rolla-sbs-and-report.html


----------



## Crawdude

Toying with making a double deceiver out of arctic fox and bucktail for maximum durability chasing river hybrids. Tied similar to Mike Schmidt's Maraceiver. Mike Schmidt obviously gets credit for the original design, but I'v incorporated several ideas from my buddy Joey (joetuph on OGF) like the fish skull, heavy duty hooks, and heavy duty beadalon for the articulation wire. All necessary when hooking a 12lb fish in fast current.


----------



## Crawdude

Some bugs I tied for tight line nymphing









perdigon










Walt's Worm










Frenchie


----------



## FL-boy

rickerd said:


> Is that Z-lon you are using for the post?


No but similar. It's a poly post yarn of some kind


----------



## OnTheFly

Tied these 'carpy' Charlie's up a bit ago. Have only seen two feeding this year on my stretches, and only got to blow the shoot at one of them hahah. Hoping to find some tailers once it warms up!


----------



## Crawdude

OnTheFly said:


> Tied these 'carpy' Charlie's up a bit ago. Have only seen two feeding this year on my stretches, and only got to blow the shoot at one of them hahah. Hoping to find some tailers once it warms up!
> View attachment 231833


Nice! I like the skull in the background too.

I just finished tying up a handful of carp flies tonight too! Carp on the brain.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## smath

I've started treating my flies with a silicone waterproofing liquid after I tie them. One product I'm trying is Loon Hydrostop. Is it all right to use this on flies tied with CDC? I know not to use Gink type floatants on CDC flies, what about these liquids?


----------



## Crawdude

smath said:


> I've started treating my flies with a silicone waterproofing liquid after I tie them. One product I'm trying is Loon Hydrostop. Is it all right to use this on flies tied with CDC? I know not to use Gink type floatants on CDC flies, what about these liquids?


Should be okay if it dries without clumping the barbules together, but CDC already has natural oils on it to help the ducks they come from float.


----------



## SMBHooker

The start of something Beautiful? I hope so.....


----------



## peteavsurace

Big musky flies!


----------



## dcfisherman

Tying up some tubes for this weekend...I got steelhead fever! This is my first time doing tubes, I really like tying them!


----------



## TheCream

I tie these a lot between friends raiding my boxes and the rocky bottoms where I fish.










This tested really well last weekend.










Something new to drown tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## smath

In preparation for a steelhead trip, here's my combination of the West Coast _Fly du Jour_ and a _Squidro_.


----------



## FL-boy

Been a little whole since I posted here. Here’s a couple things I’ve been playing around with.


----------



## AtticaFish

Cold temps have crappie ice jigs on the brain for me............


----------



## TheCream

Speaking of crappies, this fly has been rough on them lately.


----------



## Crawdude

last thing I tied.


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Buzzy

Chasin musky


----------



## rickerd

fallen513 said:


> View attachment 250995


 Damn Fallen, you have huge hands!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Crawdude




----------



## dcfisherman

Loading up on steelhead nymphs, got tungsten to try out Euro nymphing. Got a brown trout on the green yesterday on the Mad River on a fishing pitstop to Cleveland


----------



## smath

I've been tying stonefly nymphs.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## fishfray

TheCream said:


>


Does it walk?! Not that you've had a chance to try it yet, but I've been dreaming of a fly that could be comparable to a spook or other topwater walking bait.


----------



## TheCream

fishfray said:


> Does it walk?! Not that you've had a chance to try it yet, but I've been dreaming of a fly that could be comparable to a spook or other topwater walking bait.


It walk just like its daddy:


----------



## trekker




----------



## kingofamberley

Wow my little baby thread has grown in to a 49 page monster lol, I guess I should start tying again!


----------



## bassclef

Finally got my vise, tools and a good start on a stockpile of materials.

In retrospect, this was a pretty ambitious pattern to choose for my very first attempt at tying but I think it came out alright. I have a few things I'll do differently on the next one.

Hopefully, a Steelhead will mistake this for an irresistibly delicious juvenile walleye that wandered into the wrong part of the pool!


----------



## TheCream

I haven't been tying a ton lately. Local water conditions has pretty much led me to mail in the year on warmwater stuff. I tied some trouty bugs for TN in the last few weeks for this past weekend's trip.




























Been making a lot of custom game calls, a new obsession.


----------



## joerugz

Flymaker said:


> 16-12 Gold Rib Hare's Ear's , 12-14 Pheasant Tails and thier soft hackle cousins........16-12 Parachute dry's in grey , olive ,mahoganey and CDC emergers and elk hair caddis.......and of course building my smallmouth boxes........com'on spring


By the looks of what you're tying, you are a trout fisherman. I'm trying to learn. I've been up to Kinzua Creek twice now. Once with a guide (14 fish), once on my own the following week (no fish). I tried everything you mentioned above. It's much easier when someone is telling you what to do!!


----------



## joerugz

smath said:


> I've been tying stonefly nymphs.
> 
> View attachment 251900


Those look great. Not many streams are clean enough for stone fly's. At least not around here!


----------



## trekker

Roughly 10" of musky sucker meat.


----------



## $diesel$

I know nothing of fly fishing let alone tieing, but you fellas are some damn talented people!


----------



## TheCream

I haven't been here in a long, long time. Here's some recent stuff off the vise.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Deer hair spinning looks really nice!


----------



## rickerd

Stoneflyes - Smath probably knows a number of our northern streams have a winter stonefly "hatch" or activity and those little black stones come in handy. I have also caught them on Apple creek during a true stonefly hatch I think in February a number of years ago.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

Cream - I tie a similar caddisfly emerger as yours and have good success with it dead drifting and especially on the swing. Yours do look better. My only difference is I have the CDC in front of the elk hair. 
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

Anyone have good smallmouth patterns for Lake Erie which is not a crayfish? 
Rickerd


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

rickerd said:


> Anyone have good smallmouth patterns for Lake Erie which is not a crayfish?
> Rickerd


I would think something imitating a goby would be good up there.


----------



## rickerd

Yes I'm hoping someone has a pattern for gobies to suggest. 

For baitfish I've been using Leskoskies triple threat on farm ponds and streams for years and it works well. But they come in size 10 only. I might try to tie some in 0 and 00 for Lake Erie. I would think the fly needs to be 3 or even 4 inches long to be effective. A friend introduced me to Murdich Minnow last July 4th and caught 3 nice ones on Erie from shore. I've tied up a few of them.

I'm looking for partners to fly fish the big lake for smallies if anyone is interested.
Rickerd


----------



## fly_ohio

10" Gamechanger


----------



## rickerd

Here is what I tied for my Oil Creek, PA trip with my daughters coming up. 
brown/ white bugger








Aurora nymph








Caddis emerger








I also tied some black stones but evidently forgot to take a photo.

Hope better weather prevails soon.
Thanks and good luck.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

Here's my stonefly pattern








I took a couple big fish with this fly few years ago in august on Neschannock creek, near the fly shop in Volant.
Hope to give a successful report after this weekend.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

So funny thing, my local favorite public pond somehow became home to a couple of big koi. At least I think they are koi and not massive goldfish (or is there a difference?). Anyway, they have ignored my normal brightly colored and larger bluegill patterns. I see them feeding in shallow water and my guess is they might be after damsel nymphs, so I spun up a few of these in size 10 last night.










It's an even more simplified version of a simple damsel I found online.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

That spook and 10 inch sucker have to be monsters to cast


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> local favorite public pond somehow became home to a couple of big koi.


 Good luck !
I fish a local pond were I suspect gold fish once used as catfish bait have escape and grown to large size-- they ignore everything I've tried.
Someday I'm going to carry a few soft hackle trout flies and try those.
Damsel looks great and I'm certain it would be a killer for carp in the small streams I frequent.
Good luck on the koi fish !


----------



## TheCream

Just add water.


----------



## flyphisherman

You have me fooled with those crawdaddies.......
Nice ties dude


----------



## rickerd

Cream, I'm speechless seeing those crayfish! I want to tie some for lake erie smallies. I'm thinking they need to be 2.5 inches long. Can you give me a material list? I'm thinking of running them on full sinking line in 12-17 fow, up to 25 fow. I'd be happy to take you along if you want to try them on the big water.

Thank you,
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Cream, I'm speechless seeing those crayfish! I want to tie some for lake erie smallies. I'm thinking they need to be 2.5 inches long. Can you give me a material list? I'm thinking of running them on full sinking line in 12-17 fow, up to 25 fow. I'd be happy to take you along if you want to try them on the big water.
> 
> Thank you,
> Rickerd







I tie it in size 2, 6, and 8/10. The ones above are 8's. It's a 6 I tie in the video. I don't hot tip the claws smaller than size 6 because it's more of a pain on pine squirrel zonker. I use micro rabbit strips for the 6 and regular size 1/8" rabbit strips on the size 2. If you tie a 2, bump the cray tail to a large and bump the tungsten bead a size from the video.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Patricio

TheCream said:


> I haven't been here in a long, long time. Here's some recent stuff off the vise.


I want those hair poppers. So bad.


----------



## Patricio

rickerd said:


> Anyone have good smallmouth patterns for Lake Erie which is not a crayfish?
> Rickerd


I used to use carp candy shore fishing Fairport a lot. Worked great.


----------



## TheCream

Utah trip prep continues.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

TheCream said:


> Utah trip prep continues.


They all look very good! The four in your hand Simi Seal and Marabou?


----------



## TheCream

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> They all look very good! The four in your hand Simi Seal and Marabou?


Arizona Diamond Dub in a dubbing brush, marabou tail. Stupid simple.


----------



## Yakphisher

Cream them cylinder foam ants should be dynamite!


----------



## TheCream

So for that trip, I must have tied 9 dozen flies...and used 9 flies. Typical.


----------



## Fatkidflies

Been revisiting some of Bob Popovics’ concepts.


----------



## Fatkidflies

Sorry. Trying to figure the pics out.


----------



## Fatkidflies




----------



## Fatkidflies




----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> Utah trip prep continues.


Those little bugger things with the colorful beads... I need to know everything about them, so I can tie some! They look killer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

kingofamberley said:


> Those little bugger things with the colorful beads... I need to know everything about them, so I can tie some! They look killer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are super simple. Jig hook, slotted tungsten bead, marabout tail, Arizona Diamond Dub (in a brush) for the body. Done.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream




----------



## Patricio

Winter project: learn to die deer hair poppers. Not that I use them, but I need those hanging on my desk.


----------



## TheCream

Patricio said:


> Winter project: learn to die deer hair poppers. Not that I use them, but I need those hanging on my desk.


Be careful, it's a slippery slope.


----------



## SteelStreamer

Hammer time.









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief

Its interesting coming in here and watching the bad assess. I been interested in jigs since i watched a guy pull 15 steelhead in a row out of the rapids on all sorts of different color hair jigs. Amazing how much fun you can have with some fur and feathers. I attached a shiner to the bottom of my jig rig to swim the jigs around and give them more movement in a slow pool. And the steelhead gobbled the hair jigs over the shiner.


----------



## joerugz

WOW, you guys are awesome tiers. Where can one go to learn?


----------



## HappySnag

joerugz said:


> WOW, you guys are awesome tiers. Where can one go to learn?


just buy $25 wise and stat tying,squerl tail,deer hair,feathers and cruft fur.
just type what you like to ty and search,and falow the you tube video.
get note book and while you play video write and scatch picture what they are doing in same order.
example
fly name-video adres
#1 hook size #1
#2 wrap tred on hook from front to the bend-scatch the hook and mark zig zag on scatch where they did that.
#3 ty feather on top or botom hook-scatch
#4 tie deer hair in front hook-scatch

this way you write everything down,you do not have to wach the video while you tying.
make 10 or 20 same fly.
whan you make 100 you will be able to folow any recepie.


----------



## ejsell

Messing around a little bit.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

You


TheCream said:


>


 You do some nice work man! Every thing I have seen from you here and I am pretty sure I have seen your ties on one of the thing forums, everything there has been awesome!


----------



## TheCream

I've modified/tweaked this one slightly and I really like the little strip of Ultra Suede for the tail. It doesn't foul (much), isn't heavy, and wiggles really well. I cut a slender tapered strip of it for the tail.



















Fishies approve.










And something for warmer weather.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

TheCream said:


> I've modified/tweaked this one slightly and I really like the little strip of Ultra Suede for the tail. It doesn't foul (much), isn't heavy, and wiggles really well. I cut a slender tapered strip of it for the tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishies approve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something for warmer weather.


You tie some beautiful stuff for sure! Looks like the crappie will kill those baitfish patterns for sure!


----------



## stonen12

Going to my first tying class Saturday! Hope to start tying regularly over the winter! I’ll post pictures post class!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

stonen12 said:


> Going to my first tying class Saturday! Hope to start tying regularly over the winter! I’ll post pictures post class!


Have fun with it man! They don't have to look like masterpieces like Cream's stuff to catch fish!!


----------



## Govbarney

Just started tying a year ago , now I spend more time tying than fishing. Here's a few streamers I tied tonight , I mostly fly fish for river/creek smallies


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Govbarney said:


> Just started tying a year ago , now I spend more time tying than fishing. Here's a few streamers I tied tonight , I mostly fly fish for river/creek smallies
> View attachment 336675
> 
> View attachment 336677
> View attachment 336679
> 
> View attachment 336681


Nice ties you got there!


----------



## rickerd

Nice flies Gov.
That white zonker on the bottom will catch plenty of fish. I would suggest you add a beadhead, with (15) .20 lead wire wraps under it to keep it down. Also, make sure you dunk it and the rabbit has a chance to absorb the water. It will have a tendency to float until it has absorbed the water it needs. 
Rickerd


----------



## Govbarney

rickerd said:


> Nice flies Gov.
> That white zonker on the bottom will catch plenty of fish. I would suggest you add a beadhead, with (15) .20 lead wire wraps under it to keep it down. Also, make sure you dunk it and the rabbit has a chance to absorb the water. It will have a tendency to float until it has absorbed the water it needs.
> Rickerd


Yea I tied that zonker to mimik shad which is very plentiful in the rivers I fish. I'll give a beaded one a tie/try. I do already have lead wire on it though , I use lead wire often, the top two flys on my pictures also have lead wire raps to help them get down. This past summer I started using sink tip line as well, which I like useing when I am throwing bait fish pattern streamers, I think and I could be wrong, it gives them more of a natural look in water, I dont often see baitfish jigging up and down. I use bead heads mainly with my wolly buggers , nymphs, or anything I want to look more like a crayfish or insect.


----------



## rickerd

Yes if you are using a sinktip, that works well and you won't need the beadhead. I'm trying to tie the correct neutral or slightly rising fly to use for a fast sink tip for steelhead. Some of the dumbbell eye flys I use, sink to the bottom on the rivers I fish. Enjoy the Winter.
Rickerd


----------



## hailtothethief

I’ll try this guy off the pyma causeway today. Hope something likes racoon fur.


----------



## HappySnag

rickerd said:


> Yes if you are using a sinktip, that works well and you won't need the beadhead. I'm trying to tie the correct neutral or slightly rising fly to use for a fast sink tip for steelhead. Some of the dumbbell eye flys I use, sink to the bottom on the rivers I fish. Enjoy the Winter.
> Rickerd


use beed chain eyes biger size it is lighter then dumbbell


----------



## kingofamberley

Getting back in to it, tying some bronze goddesses for the smallies










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Hard at work in the Bugger Lab



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

kingofamberley said:


> Hard at work in the Bugger Lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look really good!


----------



## Govbarney

Craft hair clouser. Craft hair not the easiest material to work with, but you can't beat the action.







This one is for those murky water days , which in central Ohio means January till June


----------



## garhtr

Govbarney said:


> Craft hair clouser


 Looks good 
I rarely tie with synthetics but I've had great success lately with craft hair/fur especially with hybrids and saugeye. It has, IMO the best swimming action of any other material. I never thought I would find something I liked better than marabou but that stuff is fantastic.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

I tied up about fifty clousers of different colors over the weekend, did them on a smaller hook for crappie in the spring. Gonna try to catch them on the fly rod this year.


----------



## kingofamberley

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Those look really good!


Thanks! I usually tie more flashy things but I think these natural color patterns will do better for the clear water creeks of summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd

Here is one of the synthetics I use for clearest water steelhead. I just call it Flash Minnow. Works on Elk Creek pretty well when activated through a run with some current.

Rickerd


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

rickerd said:


> Here is one of the synthetics I use for clearest water steelhead. I just call it Flash Minnow. Works on Elk Creek pretty well when activated through a run with some current.
> 
> Rickerd


I like that! What are the materials for that? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## rickerd

I will have to check when I get home. Maybe I can do a photo demo of the fly too. I'm proud of it kind of a clauser type, with synthetic materials and a bead instead of dumbell eyes. It has more movement in water because the bead is half the weight of dumbell. It is close to neutral bouyant but sinks just a bit. I tied it first in Spring 2013 and is effective on clear water. First time I had success I landed a 31 inch dropback steelhead on the rocky in early May. Didn't even see the fish until I saw the mouth open on the fly. I was retrieving it up through fast water and the fish swiped at it from the side. I've had similar reactions in Elk Creek and it can be maddening watching fish chase and try to get a take.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

rickerd said:


> I will have to check when I get home. Maybe I can do a photo demo of the fly too. I'm proud of it kind of a clauser type, with synthetic materials and a bead instead of dumbell eyes. It has more movement in water because the bead is half the weight of dumbell. It is close to neutral bouyant but sinks just a bit. I tied it first in Spring 2013 and is effective on clear water. First time I had success I landed a 31 inch dropback steelhead on the rocky in early May. Didn't even see the fish until I saw the mouth open on the fly. I was retrieving it up through fast water and the fish swiped at it from the side. I've had similar reactions in Elk Creek and it can be maddening watching fish chase and try to get a take.


The green looks like Simi Seal to me but I have been wrong before!


----------



## garshark

Just started tying this winter but they are starting to look how they are suppose to


----------



## rickerd

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I like that! What are the materials for that? If you don't mind me asking


Here is the first one I tied. I didn't have time to tie another last night.
Material List;
HOOK - Size 10 2XL long and 2XL strong turned up eye
BEAD - 1/8 gold or brass shown (bead 1/3 way back gives nice balance in water)
THREAD - white
BASE AND TAIL - 5 strands of pearl crystal flash and wrap body








BODY AND TAIL - white polar flash
LATERAL LINE - red flashabou
HEAD AND BACK - olive Ice dubbing strands aligned or pseudo seal

I roll the Ice dubbing lightly and pick out tips of fibers to line them up as long as I need them. Then tie them in like deer hair and trim to shape. I think I tie in 2 clumps and pull back to shape. Then dub additional material and wrap a couple times for a small head. Once wet, the pattern gets a nice minnow shape.

I added more olive Ice dub to form a head on all my patterns now like in the first picture. This first one I didn't learn that yet. Pretty easy tie and very good control in the water. It swings and changes direction easily on a loop knot. Good luck!

** I see some of you might try to tie this. Take a look at the first posting for a better pattern. The bead is only 1/3 way back from hook eye and the white polar flash is about 2 times as much at the olive Ice dubbing. Just a couple adjustments I made as I went along. 
Rickerd


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

rickerd said:


> Here is the first one I tied. I didn't have time to tie another last night.
> Material List;
> HOOK - Size 10 2XL long and 2XL strong turned up eye
> BEAD - 1/8 gold or brass shown (bead 1/3 way back gives nice balance in water)
> THREAD - white
> BASE AND TAIL - 5 strands of pearl crystal flash and wrap body
> View attachment 339451
> 
> BODY AND TAIL - white polar flash
> LATERAL LINE - red flashabou
> HEAD AND BACK - olive Ice dubbing strands aligned or pseudo seal
> 
> I roll the Ice dubbing lightly and pick out tips of fibers to line them up as long as I need them. Then tie them in like deer hair and trim to shape. I think I tie in 2 clumps and pull back to shape. Then dub additional material and wrap a couple times for a small head. Once wet, the pattern gets a nice minnow shape.
> 
> I added more olive Ice dub to form a head on all my patterns now like in the first picture. This first one I didn't learn that yet. Pretty easy tie and very good control in the water. It swings and changes direction easily on a loop knot. Good luck!
> 
> Rickerd


Thank you very much!


----------



## Govbarney

rickerd said:


> BEAD - 1/8 gold or brass shown (bead 1/3 way back gives nice balance in water)


Love the idea of putting a bead in the middle of the hook as opposed to the head for a better action, going to try that tonight with my next streamer pattern. Would like to tie something with weight that rests/sinks perpendiculy as opposed to head or tail down. My most favorite traditional gear lure is a jerk bait, I think its because bait fish, even when dying tend to stay perpindicular , you dont see them die or flee nose down or nose up. This is also another reason I love sinkin tip line.


----------



## garshark

Caught some fish on the nymphs and streamers I tied up


----------



## TheCream




----------



## rickerd

Cream, whats that the lightsaber fly?


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Cream, whats that the lightsaber fly?


The infamous Squirminator. Slayer of bluegills.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

TheCream said:


> The infamous Squirminator. Slayer of bluegills.


Yes it is! Tie those for gills myself. Your's look a lot better than mine though!! haha


----------



## TheCream

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Yes it is! Tie those for gills myself. Your's look a lot better than mine though!! haha


Those tails are a pain to tie in, for sure. I used faux fox material in a dubbing loop for the "body." I read a great idea on another site that a user said they use Estaz for the body. That would be a lot faster/easier and add some flash.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

TheCream said:


> Those tails are a pain to tie in, for sure. I used faux fox material in a dubbing loop for the "body." I read a great idea on another site that a user said they use Estaz for the body. That would be a lot faster/easier and add some flash.


I usually just palmer a piece of hackle a few times and call it good!


----------



## Govbarney

Tinkering with some new smallmouth flies , this reverse clouser is my favorite so far. Question, is my hackle to long?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Govbarney said:


> View attachment 341357
> Tinkering with some new smallmouth flies , this reverse clouser is my favorite so far. Question, is my hackle to long?


Too long for what? I think it looks just fine, and am pretty sure the smallies will munch on that!


----------



## rickerd

hackle not too long at all. I would double or triple up hackle at the head though behind the eyes, maybe even a longer schlappen soft hackle.
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

Govbarney said:


> View attachment 341357
> Tinkering with some new smallmouth flies , this reverse clouser is my favorite so far. Question, is my hackle to long?


 That looks great !
What size hook is that ? 
Going to tie some of the those up for clear water carp on a size 8.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Govbarney

garhtr said:


> That looks great !
> What size hook is that ?
> Going to tie some of the those up for clear water carp on a size 8.
> Good luck and good fishing


Its a #8 Size Hook, Ex-Small size dumbbell, also added a few raps of lead wire. Intend to fish it this winter using the float/fly technique, and later a crayfish hop in the spring , so I need it to be able to get down. 
I also tied a few yesterday where I used dubbing instead of chenille for the body. i'll post some pics later
Never thought to use them for Carp , but it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## garhtr

Govbarney said:


> Never thought to use them for Carp


 For carp I'll probably use bead chain eyes and a few wraps of lead wire but I'll certainly tie a few with dumbbell eyes for smallies and rck/bss.
Thanks and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

More Goddesses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief

Didnt know if it would be better to use silver thread with white jigs to mimic an emerald shiner? All i had was black thread. Underneath i put wire to give it some weight. I want to add eye balls one of these times too. Lot of work to do. Been tying one jig a night to cut down on the aggravation.


----------



## kingofamberley

hailtothethief said:


> View attachment 342217
> 
> 
> Didnt know if it would be better to use silver thread with white jigs to mimic an emerald shiner? All i had was black thread. Underneath i put wire to give it some weight. I want to add eye balls one of these times too. Lot of work to do. Been tying one jig a night to cut down on the aggravation.


Maybe try tying in a marabou tail as well, maybe of a different color. It won’t add much bulk to casting but it will add more of a profile in the water. Either way I’m sure the white bass in the spring will chomp on it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Govbarney

kingofamberley said:


>


Is that Marabou in your tails?


----------



## kingofamberley

Govbarney said:


> Is that Marabou in your tails?


Yes with some flashabou added in


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Got an Ice Dub dispenser, experimenting with some “fire tiger”-ish patterns. I think maybe in the future I will try a black hackle to be more traditional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

I used to fish a lot of Goddess flies, for whatever reason I haven't lately. Spin some up in black/blue color combo for stream bass. Both smallies and spotted bass love that color combo.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> I used to fish a lot of Goddess flies, for whatever reason I haven't lately. Spin some up in black/blue color combo for stream bass. Both smallies and spotted bass love that color combo.


What color mallard flank? I’m having trouble finding blue ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Occasionally you see a fly that you just Know is gonna catch fish .








That's one !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

kingofamberley said:


> What color mallard flank? I’m having trouble finding blue ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dyed my own with blue Rit dye. I've used blue Kool-Aid, too, but the Rit works better and it's cheap. Feathers dye easy (just use the natural mallard flank), my process is really simple. Use a small plastic container, put enough water in it to cover the feathers you're dyeing. Nuke it in the microwave to warm it up, it doesn't have to be boiling but pretty warm to hot. Mix in some dye, the powdered is cheaper than the liquid, until you get the color you want. Soak the feathers for a few minutes, checking every few minutes with forceps (pull a feather and inspect it). When the color is good, pull the feathers and let them dry on a paper towel.


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Occasionally you see a fly that you just Know is gonna catch fish .
> View attachment 342807
> 
> That's one !
> Good luck and good fishing


Thanks, man! It's been a crappie killer since Day 1. I've been chomping at the bit to get back on the river but the rains haven't allowed it.


----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> I dyed my own with blue Rit dye. I've used blue Kool-Aid, too, but the Rit works better and it's cheap. Feathers dye easy (just use the natural mallard flank), my process is really simple. Use a small plastic container, put enough water in it to cover the feathers you're dyeing. Nuke it in the microwave to warm it up, it doesn't have to be boiling but pretty warm to hot. Mix in some dye, the powdered is cheaper than the liquid, until you get the color you want. Soak the feathers for a few minutes, checking every few minutes with forceps (pull a feather and inspect it). When the color is good, pull the feathers and let them dry on a paper towel.


I’ll give it a shot! Do you think somewhere like Walmart would have Rit dye?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief

I forgot flash but there is an eye and i used a whole marabou feather. My fattest fly


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Walmart would have Rit dye?


Walmart will have it but If your in Cincy joann-fabrics carries it and stores are scattered around our area.
You can normally get a discount coupon online to download to your phone sometimes 40% off.
I always check the craft section and occasionally you can find a deal on feathers, beads ect...
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Walmart will have it but If your in Cincy joann-fabrics carries it and stores are scattered around our area.
> You can normally get a discount coupon online to download to your phone sometimes 40% off.
> I always check the craft section and occasionally you can find a deal on feathers, beads ect...
> Good luck and good fishing


Yep, if Walmart/Kroger doesn't have it, a craft store like Joann almost certainly will. You can also try the KoolAid method if you find some blue KoolAid, but I had better luck with the Rit.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## rickerd

Cream - are you using UV light for the photos. Those are splendid color photos.
If so, can you explain your system? I've been trying to photo UV without success. Maybe your dark background helps.
thank you,
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Cream - are you using UV light for the photos. Those are splendid color photos.
> If so, can you explain your system? I've been trying to photo UV without success. Maybe your dark background helps.
> thank you,
> Rickerd


Nope, just a dark background and my iPhone. If you're using a phone, tap the screen where you want the focal point to be. With an iPhone, you'll see a little brightness slider by the focus box. If the image looks too washed out, I drag the brightness slider down. It usually makes for more contrast and better color.


----------



## kingofamberley

More work in the Bugger Lab, chiefly Holschlag hackle flies and goddesses:


























I’ve taken to brushing out a lot of the dubbing with a Velcro stick, I think it looks neat and very buggy, I’d imagine it would give it a bigger/more translucent profile in the water and attract fish, but only time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

kingofamberley said:


> More work in the Bugger Lab, chiefly Holschlag hackle flies and goddesses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve taken to brushing out a lot of the dubbing with a Velcro stick, I think it looks neat and very buggy, I’d imagine it would give it a bigger/more translucent profile in the water and attract fish, but only time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you haven't tried Arizona Diamond Dub, it's a great dubbing for flies like this. It's a good blend of synthetic fiber and some flash, it brushes out really nice. Very buggy.


----------



## TheCream

Carp slider


----------



## kingofamberley

I rarely fish topwater and I’m trying to change that, so here’s some foam sliders











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

The big black one has a rattle inside it and is probably heavy enough to toss on a UL spinning rod









Pink and grey, tied on some good advice 









Fire tiger is just so fun to work with










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

kingofamberley said:


> The big black one has a rattle inside it and is probably heavy enough to toss on a UL spinning rod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink and grey, tied on some good advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire tiger is just so fun to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh it doesn't work.


----------



## hailtothethief

Is there a eye ball instructional video somewhere?


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> here’s some foam sliders


 Nice ! 
I had pretty good luck on late summer smallies on the sliders and also caught fair amount of late spring hybrids on them.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> Oh it doesn't work.


It looks much better with the pink mallard. I’ll have to get some RIT dye and give it a shot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream




----------



## kingofamberley

hailtothethief said:


> Is there a eye ball instructional video somewhere?


What kind of eye balls? All of mine are using dumbbell eyes that you just tie on to the hook, and I use a bit of head cement or glue to help hold them in place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief

K just wasnt sure if it was a jig head buried under fur or whether eyeballs were attached.


----------



## kingofamberley

hailtothethief said:


> K just wasnt sure if it was a jig head buried under fur or whether eyeballs were attached.


Yeah just do a search for lead dumbbell eyes, small or medium sized would be a good place to start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> I rarely fish topwater and I’m trying to change that, so here’s some foam sliders











This has been a good slider for hybrids,you can't fish it too fast--- and if you bend the lip back and super glue it makes a great smallie popper.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> View attachment 344953
> 
> This has been a good slider for hybrids,you can't fish it too fast--- and if you bend the lip back and super glue it makes a great smallie popper.
> Good luck and good fishing


I tie a foam gurgler/popper that is similar:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

I snuck a little lateral scale in the underbody. It looks really good when the fly is wet.


----------



## TheCream

So that balanced minnow continued to fish well over the weekend in very less-than-perfect conditions. The one weakness was hanging up in cover. The fish were in the sticks, and a lot of times my fly was getting hung, but it's fish where they are or catch nothing. I actually only lost one fly, the rest I was able to get back. Still, I had to try reducing snags.


----------



## kingofamberley

On call tonight while the hospital awaits the covid craziness, so I’m using my time wisely to replenish my Clouser minnow stash










Left to right: baby bass, Mickey Finns, little flashy bois for white bass, and a couple bigger flashy bois for the hybrids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

New-to-me material in the tail of this carp slider. FNF Chewing Gum Worm chenille. Cool stuff.


----------



## smath

TheCream said:


> New-to-me material in the tail of this carp slider. FNF Chewing Gum Worm chenille. Cool stuff.


Very cool material. Another purchase for the tying bench.


----------



## Pale Rider

Material looks awesome!


----------



## Yakphisher

That looks like a killer Cream! 
All my stuff is all packed up and ready for the move back to WV until Kung flu put everything on hold for the time being.


----------



## stonen12

I hesitant to post cause it looks nothing like what you guys are tying but I bought a kit To use while being locked up, lol I tied my first ever fly tonight, let me know what you think!


----------



## rickerd

Better than my first.
A hint I give to new tyers is, tie a fly pattern at least 3 times. Then by the 2nd or 3rd one at a time, they get much better patterns and faster time to complete. This also imprints the pattern techniques in my mind better.
Rickerd


----------



## stonen12

I’d be lying if I didn’t say that was my second wooly bugger the first was not photo worthy, but I did tie it faster I think!

also any clue where I could go get materials right during all this?


----------



## kingofamberley

stonen12 said:


> I’d be lying if I didn’t say that was my second wooly bugger the first was not photo worthy, but I did tie it faster I think!
> 
> also any clue where I could go get materials right during all this?


Order them online. Non-essential business like fly shops are closed. Stay safe, stay smart, stay home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher

Janns Netcraft in Maumee I support these great people running a top notch business first.


----------



## TheCream

Rat+Howitzer=HowRATzer?


----------



## Yakphisher

TheCream said:


> Rat+Howitzer=HowRATzer?


Dayum! that is brillant!


----------



## kingofamberley

Got some UV resin and I’m already in love. 
I’ve been having the problem of the Sally Hansen’s Hard As Nails that I use as head cement on my clousers giving way, and the dumbbell eyes spin and break the buck tail on top. I cut down a couple beat up old Clouser’s to their hooks and re-animated them with some gorilla glue gel with the thread wraps, then some UV resin over the finished heads instead of Sally Hansen’s. I call these “armored minnows” and I can’t wait to try them out! Tied a deceiver with a resin head as well, and then some slumpbusters with some pine squirrel that arrived.



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

If I were a pike, I’d bite it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> If I were a pike, I’d bite it


Yea--- or a hybrid !
Looks good


----------



## TheCream




----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


>


 That's amazing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> That's amazing !


Creek spotted/largemouth bass (and rock bass) crush that fly. Two summers back, I sight casted to a pound bass in the tail out of a pool and broke him off on one color, then caught him a few minutes later and got the other fly back. He ate the same pattern again, just a different color. I can't remember which one he ate first, but one was this color and one was black/blue.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Creek spotted/largemouth bass (and rock bass) crush that fly.


That sure looks like a winner.
I love those flys that kill bass and panfish and when I spot a carp no need to change my selection, I'm envisioning carp and catfish absolutely crushing that pattern.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream




----------



## kingofamberley

Tied up a mess of little Simi Seal leaches, the smallest being size 14. I bet the brookies will eat them.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

kingofamberley said:


> Tied up a mess of little Simi Seal leaches, the smallest being size 14. I bet the brookies will eat them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those look good man! A whole lot better than what mine come out looking like! Haha


----------



## kingofamberley

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Those look good man! A whole lot better than what mine come out looking like! Haha


Thank you! Tying messy flies is my specialty lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

I'm working to expand my weedless versions. Recent testing made me a believer in this version, single strand 25lb mono weed guard. It didn't hang, I drug it through brush, and it hooked fish.


----------



## Patricio

I've started tying my own flies. Some Adams and BWOs for the most part. It still may be easier and better for the local fly shop to buy them. Support your local shop any way you can.

Edit: I want cream to tie my bass and like flies.


----------



## HappySnag

Patricio said:


> I've started tying my own flies. Some Adams and BWOs for the most part. It still may be easier and better for the local fly shop to buy them. Support your local shop any way you can.
> 
> Edit: I want cream to tie my bass and like flies.


i think you have to just place order,the order will be acepted or rejected.


----------



## TheCream

I want to test big flies on bass. These are a bit outside my comfort zone but they turned out OK. 7" 3/0 single hook Buford's.










Experimental articulated dragonfly nymph. Looks great in the sink.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I want to test big flies on bass


 If those don't catch big bass (looks like they will) they'll probably kill the pike, any in your area ?
I really like the dragon fly nymph, do you plan on carping or creek bass with it ?
 Wish I had one tenth of your talent.
Let us know n good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> If those don't catch big bass (looks like they will) they'll probably kill the pike, any in your area ?
> I really like the dragon fly nymph, do you plan on carping or creek bass with it ?
> Wish I had one tenth of your talent.
> Let us know n good luck and good fishing !


We don't really have pike (that I know of) in good numbers in SE Ohio. I have heard of random ones being caught, and I know a guy who caught one many years ago in the Hocking. 

I'm hoping to use the dragonfly nymph on creek fish, as well as carp and large bluegills. A friend has access to a pond with big bluegills and hybrid sunfish that I think will annihilate this fly. I'm going to do some black ones for mud flat carp, for sure. They really aren't that tough to tie. After I fish it and see how it produces, I may do a SBS at least for my blog.


----------



## fly_ohio

Smallie sized FGC


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

fly_ohio said:


> View attachment 353493
> 
> Smallie sized FGC


That is PERTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheCream

Think I've got it dialed in where I want it.


----------



## TheCream

My balanced minnow box is looking pretty good right now. Need to add a few more dark colors for stained water but otherwise I like where it's at.


----------



## TheCream

I'm ready for carp.


----------



## kingofamberley

Switching gears to tie some little trout offerings! #16 and #18 pheasant tails, #14 bead head pheasant tails, and a couple #10 Mickey Finns to round it out:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Last night's experimentation. I really dig it, and I think the creek bass will, too.










I'll probably add weed guards to them from now on.


----------



## kingofamberley

These take about 30 seconds to tie, just ice dub, wire, and UV resin. I’m sure the stocker bows will eat them:








Tried another classic bucktail, the blacknose dace:








And an Egg Sucking Simi Seal Leech:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> the blacknose dace:


 Looks great !
My father rarely carried more than a dozen flys and caught plenty of fish, the black-nose dace and the Mickey-finn in your previous post were two of his favorites. Those are both time tested and proven fish catchers.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Looks great !
> My father rarely carried more than a dozen flys and caught plenty of fish, the black-nose dace and the Mickey-finn in your previous post were two of his favorites. Those are both time tested and proven fish catchers.
> Good luck and good fishing


Thanks! I don’t have much experience with unweighted streamers but they have to be classics for a reason!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> I don’t have much experience with unweighted streamers but they have to be classics for a reason!


 This is a simple old timer, Picket-pin. 








Its been a favorite of mine on small water and seems especially good in clear water, peacock and grey squirrel tail.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream




----------



## smath

TheCream said:


>


Beautiful ties, Cream. What hook did you use on this fly? Is it articulated? I'd be interested in a materials list and tying instructions for this fly.


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> Beautiful ties, Cream. What hook did you use on this fly? Is it articulated? I'd be interested in a materials list and tying instructions for this fly.


Here's the skeleton view.










So it's a shank with a worm hook. The fly itself is really just a Murdich Minnow. When you tie it this way, you can fish it virtually anywhere and not hang up. I tied some of these a few years ago and they fished great, but I sort of forgot about them until recently. I don't recall off the top of my head the shank length but you can play with length for whatever effect you want.

-Hook/Shank: Flymen shank, EWG worm hook (this was a size 1)
-Tail (tied on the worm hook): Bucktail, Ripple Ice Fiber
-Cheeks (tied on the shank): Laser Dub (or any streamer dubbing)
-Collar: Ripple Ice Fiber
-Body: Ice Dub in a dubbing brush or loop, picked out and trimmed (add color with markers)
-Eyes: 6mm 3D eyes


----------



## smath

TheCream said:


> So it's a shank with a worm hook. The fly itself is really just a Murdich Minnow. When you tie it this way, you can fish it virtually anywhere and not hang up.


Thanks. That fly looks very fishy and that basic construction looks very adaptable.


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> Thanks. That fly looks very fishy and that basic construction looks very adaptable.


You can sub in Estaz or Ice Chenille for the body, also. I like the Ice Dub brushes but I used Estaz on my Murdich's for many years.


----------



## smath

My simplified version of Moy's Emerger. It's tied to represent a Hendrickson emerging from its nymphal shuck. Andrew Moy ties this pattern with a cut feather wing, I simplified it with a poly wing.


----------



## kingofamberley

Tied up a few “trash nymphs” with some leftover scraps left on the bench, essentially hare’s ear nymphs made from little bits of hare fur mixed with various random strands of ice dub and little bits of turkey quill fibers and wire. I’d imagine the stockers will still eat ‘em.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

I’m having so much fun tying trout flies that I can’t stop, here’s a mess of Egan’s Rainbow Warriors I tied up for, well, rainbows (and browns and brookies)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cz_scotty

kingofamberley said:


> Some random panfish experiments:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this could be good for Skipjacks (if I can find them):


"I would never be able to tie those because I would be hammered from all the wine!"


----------



## Sonder

Here Are some of my ties!


----------



## TheCream

I've been bumping up the weedless stock in my balanced minnow box. I did three in each color.



















The skeleton of the little devil.


----------



## TheCream

The wooly worm has become a staple for my bluegill box. Usually weightless. I sub in red Laser Dub for the tag and ice dub for the underbody.


----------



## kingofamberley

The little nymphing thread tiff got me experimenting last night with some variations for dry/dropper presentations. Nothing turned out spectacular but I’ll fish them regardless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher

Nicely done Cream. A #16/18 wooly worm in black body/ red EP sparkle fiber is my staple fly for winter time trouts and is just as effective for gills.


----------



## eyecatchum2

TheCream said:


> I've been bumping up the weedless stock in my balanced minnow box. I did three in each color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skeleton of the little devil.


What are you using for the tail?


----------



## TheCream

eyecatchum2 said:


> What are you using for the tail?


Cohen's Fly Suede cut into thin tapered strips. I use a guillotine style paper cutter to cut my tails but you could hand cut them with scissors.


----------



## TheCream

Can't wait to test these.


----------



## kingofamberley

Getting in to the dry fly game








Tied this on a jig head to throw on a spinning rod:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18inchBrown

I tied these up Thursday when it was raining. They will last all summer. They are size 2 and 4 Gamakatsu B10S. I used medium dumbells. If you notice the shine on the heads. I put Solarez thin hard UV to reinforce them. I also put UV on the white deerhair where it goes over the eyes. That is where I have had these flies go bad from use. Simple flies but good for smallmouth and good for big rock bass.
DO ANY OF YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD CRAYFISH(CRAWDAD) PATTERN?


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Stimis are a pain to tie but are rad to fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Yellow Sally for the WV brookies








Dry fever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

Stocked up on small Murdich Minnows. These will get fished hard in the small streams this summer.










Playing with Cohen's Swim Tails. These things look amazing in the water. I was having more action fishing deep with craw patterns on Saturday but I was pumped with how these looked. I caught a few small ones on it.










I lost two of these on Saturday, so replaced +1.


----------



## 18inchBrown

So did you catch anything with the craw pattern? What size is it?


----------



## mas5588

Kinda long-shot here....

Relatively new to fly fishing and I'd been catching fish pretty good on the fly below. It's a Clouser/Invader pattern...mostly Marabou with a few strands of flashy stuff and a couple feathers.










Well, I bought three and I've lost two now and the place I bought them from has discontinued them.

Could I pay someone here to tie me up something similar? I'd be happy to pay more than they're worth.



Thx

Matt

Can send additional pics and measurements. I'm in Streetsboro.


----------



## Yakphisher

mas5588 said:


> Kinda long-shot here....
> 
> Relatively new to fly fishing and I'd been catching fish pretty good on the fly below. It's a Clouser/Invader pattern...mostly Marabou with a few errands of flashy stuff and a clue feathers.
> 
> Well, I bought three and I've lost two now and the place I bought them from has discontinued them.
> 
> Could I pay someone here to tie me up something similar? I'd be happy to pay more than they're worth.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Matt
> 
> Can send additional pics and measurements. I'm in Streetsboro.


Pictures would help as I can tie them for. You.


----------



## Yakphisher

I will letpicrure do the talking.


----------



## mas5588

Yakphisher said:


> Pictures would help as I can tie them for. You.



Forgot my attachment! Fixed above


----------



## Yakphisher

Another picture on the other side needed. That fox fur with marabou tail with couple hackle tips. Hard to tell the size of hook and barbell and overall length. I can tie them up for you as these are easy to tie.


----------



## mas5588

Yakphisher said:


> Another picture on the other side needed. That fox fur with marabou tail with couple hackle tips. Hard to tell the size of hook and barbell and overall length. I can tie them up for you as these are easy to tie.


I'll send you a PM with more pics and such. Prob be this evening. THANK YOU!


----------



## kingofamberley

Partridge and orange










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

This one is for all you purists lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> So did you catch anything with the craw pattern? What size is it?


Lots of smallmouth. Size 6.


----------



## TheCream

2" micro Game Changer


----------



## rickerd

Mind blowing flies!

Cream, you really need to patent your flies and hire a company to start tying them for you to sell.
If Kelly Gallup asks for a craw or minnow pattern, I hope to see you enter next year.

Rickerd


----------



## kingofamberley

TheCream said:


> 2" micro Game Changer


Wow I love this, do you have a recipe?


----------



## TheCream

kingofamberley said:


> Wow I love this, do you have a recipe?


I used the Flymen micro shanks. They came in a kit/assortment. I used:

1 tail shank
2 6mm shanks
1 8mm shank
Size 10 Firehole 811

Tail: arctic fox
Body: Diamond Dub in a brush, wrapped/picked out/trimmed
4mm 3D eyes


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

Here's the sequence to finish this one. Trial run on a slender "Crease fly-esque" deer hair popper.


----------



## fly_ohio

Smallie sized gamechangers


----------



## 18inchBrown

Did you use deer hair and reverse tie it or did you use body tubing? Will you try them on bass? I'm guessing the one on the left is a hellgramite. How do you fish them?


----------



## fly_ohio

18inchBrown said:


> Did you use deer hair and reverse tie it or did you use body tubing? Will you try them on bass? I'm guessing the one on the left is a hellgramite. How do you fish them?


These are just feather game changers using hen saddles. Never tried the hellgramite before but the FGCs can be buoyant so a sink tip is a must. For a musky sized GC I use the tubing and deer hair. I prefer that over reverse tying for durability and for limiting the articulation so the sections don't collapse into a ball after hard strips.


----------



## garhtr

.


----------



## Patricio

garhtr said:


> .


So garhater has been tying dots? Very impressive...


----------



## 18inchBrown

This is my Barry's carp fly. It represents a juvenile crayfish per the guy on "In the Riffle". I had excellent success with it today and in the past. Surprisingly I have never landed a carp with it.








This fly is expensive to buy. It costs about 5 to 6 $. As you can see my expertise is not so good but these catch fish. I always lose at least one if I use it hence my tying it myself.


----------



## kingofamberley

Some more tube flies since I lost all of mine last time I was out
























I can only imagine how much purists hate these lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

kingofamberley said:


> Some more tube flies since I lost all of mine last time I was out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how much purists hate these lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Those are pretty neat looking! What are the materials used if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> I can only imagine how much purists hate these lol


 Just let us know how the fish like them.
Look like fish getters to me.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Sonder

I have been working on these for a bit gearing up for fall n winter! Garhtr lol purists I love them! I love swining my streamers and eggs with and with out bobbers and picking fish up at there feet its the best. They have such an ego and all the gear as they normally expect the fish to bow at there feet! ..lol.. Great tyes guys keep up the great work. I go fishless often cause its really not the fish I'm after "thank you Grandad" so I look at it as a bonus. I like helping others when I can and I will go out of my way to do so.


----------



## Panfisher1

Sonder said:


> I have been working on these for a bit gearing up for fall n winter! Garhtr lol purists I love them! I love swining my streamers and eggs with and with out bobbers and picking fish up at there feet its the best. They have such an ego and all the gear as they normally expect the fish to bow at there feet! ..lol.. Great tyes guys keep up the great work. I go fishless often cause its really not the fish I'm after "thank you Grandad" so I look at it as a bonus. I like helping others when I can and I will go out of my way to do so.
> View attachment 369255
> View attachment 369257
> View attachment 369259
> View attachment 369261
> View attachment 369263
> View attachment 369265
> View attachment 369267
> View attachment 369269
> View attachment 369271


Impressive assortment.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Sonder are you a guide or do you just lose a lot of Olive wooly buggers?


----------



## Sonder

I'm not a guide and will never be a guide ever lol I'm a bobber fly fisherman and i use split shot and some times well a lot of times I lose flies cause I'm fishing in places on the river that most don't fish. Long story I lose a lot of flies. Plus since the Emerald shiner is there number one forage well gotta go with the more natural approach. I hook 90 % of my fish on the olive wolly bugger and pink blood dot combo.


----------



## Sonder

Panfisher1 said:


> Impressive assortment.


Thank you friend


----------



## 18inchBrown

I tied this fly in duplicate about three weeks ago. I tried it two previous times before yesterday. The previous two times I had no luck. Yesterday the river was clear(LMR), the previous two times it was muddy. I caught a 8 1/2 " rock bass and a 12" smallmouth on it. No big deal but the way those fish hit it, I kid you not, they came up out of the water and exploded on it. Its a top water fly. Its called the swimming jimmy (see Slide Inn Kelly Galloup). It a $7.99 fly at Mad river Outfitters. The lead hook is bent at a 30 deg angle. It blends together after you use it a few times. you don't need the eyes. this one only has one. My deer hair work is bad but this worked. Its supposed to mimic an injured baitfish.


----------



## Sonder

Im gearing up for fall with swining flies for fishies in the Great Lakes.


----------



## Sonder

Part II


----------



## Sonder

Part III


----------



## Sonder

lol I maybe obsessed thier are 22 packs of flashabeau there not including the Christmas flash! ..lol..


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Sonder

Assembly line Part 1 I'm preparing for the Cheat River for Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Sonder




----------



## Sonder




----------



## kingofamberley

Assortment of little quill body nymphs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopp49

An assortment of little guys for Mt. trip...ok, maybe next year!


----------



## 18inchBrown

I wanted to let you guys know about this fly. I tied this up about 3 weeks ago. It's Kelly Galloups Barely legal. I used size 2 and a size 4 Gama B10s hooks. I have tried it the last 4 times I went SMB fishing. I have gotten 2 or 3 smallmouth every time , some at least 16". I have missed at least that many every time also. I have to learn to strip hook set. I instinctively raise the rod and I have missed some nice fish and I fish the skinny water of the LMR in the north. Surprisingly it has a small profile in the water. You can tie it up in bigger sizes of course. My head is just a cone head with eyes UVd on. I'm not that good yet at fishing for bass, I bet this would go over big for some of you who know what you are doing. Kelly G has this tutorial on his site.


----------



## Sonder

Swining non weighted intruders!








Hook selection








Attaching 0.018 in Beadalon to front hook






























The arrows for me is the sweetspot length for streamers and other swining flies
















Crowded eye whoopsie!








I have a few spools of this in several colors and will miss it when its gone!


----------



## rickerd

Nice intruders. The pink and white works well for me on sunny winter days. The orange red brown has worked for me now in the fall on most days. 

I am starting to tie them smaller and a bit more sparse so 1.7 - 2.5 inches. I suggest you use a bass hook at the front and trim off the front hook. Those salmon hooks are expensive and might be hard to find now. I use the salmon hooks for mini intruder patterns, or classic wet flies. Another good spring color combo for me has been black hackles with iridescent blue on the body. And the mickey fin on a salmon fly in slightly muddy water in the spring has been fun. I tie it with all maribou feathers and just a couple strands of flashabou on the sides.

Best, 
Rickerd


----------



## Sonder

Thank you for the input. I bought about 10 years ago about 1000 salmon hooks cheap I'm good but your point is very valid. A few that i have tied are big boned and that cause I started to early to tie the fly. What do you mean use a bass hook? I don't fish for steelhead in the spring it's muskies, pike, bowfin, redhorse suckers, and then small mouth. The next 5 days I will be chasing stripers, whipers, and eyes on the bug rod / egg beater. 

Thanks for the input really. 

Sonder


----------



## rickerd

By bass hook, I really mean an inexpensive hook with a long strong shank. I cut my front hook off on intruders using only the shank, and just use the loop connected hook in the back. 
Best,
Rickerd


----------



## kingofamberley

Holy grail caddis 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Reverse engineered this from something I saw in a fly shop called a “Dr. Mike” (couldn’t find that pattern on google anywhere), I’m sure it will fish











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18inchBrown

If you Google caddis larvae fly pattern and go on the barr caddis larvae net builder you will get some ideas.This looks like a soft hackle caddis larvae without the longer tail. I like the nymph skin look. I had two of these in my box and had success last week up on the mad. I lost both flies and have to tie up some more.


----------



## kingofamberley

Made a display of some of my bucktails for my grandparents for Christmas. My great grandfather used to tie so I think it will be a sentimental gift for my Grandma. I don’t claim to be a great tier but I think they will like. I wish the white bucktail showed up better on the white Riker Mount but I like how the fuzzy texture makes it possible to arrange the fibers.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18inchBrown

If you go into antique stores sometimes you can find small display cases of old flies. In Lebanon I saw an old case with about a dozen flies. It was about 16 years ago and I didn't appreciate flies then because I didn't buy them. Now days old flies don't last in antique stores but they can still be found.


----------



## flyman01

Tied up some Olive Sculpins, hoping to get into some large browns next weekend.


----------



## garhtr

Pretty appropriate for the season 
Merry Christmas !


----------



## kingofamberley

Tied up some big ol’ #10 and #8 nymphs for warm water species and a couple modern takes on classic patterns 
























This one is sort of a cross between a royal coachman and a black nose dace:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbreech

I've been tying a boatload of #12 and #14 olive Elk Hair Caddis as well as #14 and #16 tungsten Pheasant Tail Nymphs. These are my go-to flies most of the time. I usually tie on the EHC and then as a dropper, have the PTN about 8 to 12 inches below on #6 tippet. The EHC is more of an indicator, but many times will be taken as the bait. There have been too many times where 1 drift brings in 2 fish - one on each fly.


----------



## trekker




----------



## Jointed Minnow




----------



## Sonder

Guitar Minnow for Maine Strippas (developed by Jim Bernstein at Eldredge Bros. Flyshop in Cape Neddick, Maine.) ! Well the start of them anyhow ..lol..


----------



## rickerd

I just bought Jerry Darkes book "Essential Flies for Greatlakes Region." Amazing variety and all patterns have their recipe. I'm loving it!
Now I need to spend some time being creative since football is almost over.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

Sonder,
I hope you don't make yourself tie all those before you get your next sip
Rickerd


----------



## Sonder

Good point ..lol.. I dont want to have to tye flies while I am on vacation up there. These are for the Guitar Minnows their will be three diff color variants then comes the Pollack Flies and those used to take me 25 - 35 mins to tye each one lol thats why I am starting now...lol...


----------



## odiewan

rickerd, 
I just found that book at Barnes and Noble 2 days ago. I love it too. I'm looking forward to trying my hand at some of the MANY great ideas in that book


----------



## Sonder

The first dozen are tied a few more to go ..lol.. But here is a start!


----------



## TheCream

Haven't posted in a while.


----------



## bassclef

My first shot at tying some mini-FGCs. I think (hope) my local smallmouth are going love these. They're just under 3"


----------



## TheCream




----------



## fallen513

Ohhh you dirty.


----------



## Sonder

This is clouser variation pattern was created by Jim Bernstein at Eldredge Bros. Flyshop in Cape Neddick, Maine and these are my copies..... for my return to the NE!


----------



## Sonder




----------



## 18inchBrown

I like the red gills. How does the hurl hold up? When you tie in your dumbbell eyes do you just place them close to the hook eye or do you put them a certain distance back from the eye?


----------



## Sonder

Jim Bernstein at Eldredge Bros. Flyshop from Cape Neddick created this fly. This fly is used the saltwater. I fully expect these flies to get trashed by stripers, barnacles, seaweed, and destroyed by any blue fish. The rabbit hair throat is awesome thank you. The durability of the herel is ok. In the saltwater they tend to break off because of the length of these flies are 3.5 to 4". If anything with teeth hit it they are destroyed.

Their is a set distance plus or minus 3/16" to 1/4" in my opinion. Their is a great YouTube video of this fly. Google guitar minnow by Jim Bernstein at Eldredge Bros. Flyshop. It will show perfectly how its done.

The sparseness of this fly is very important for the bait its mimicking and these are also tied on 4/0 hooks.

Link to video "if I need to delete the link tell me and I will"









Guitar Minnow Tying Video (Bucktail Version)
 

Jim Bernstein's well celebrated and incredibly effective Guitar Minnow.We have all materials in stock!




eldredgeflyshop.com


----------



## epol




----------



## epol




----------



## Jointed Minnow




----------



## odiewan

Just an amateur tier here but this is what I'm taking to the river, along with some egg patterns of course. I mostly just catch trees and leaves here on the 'Hoga anyway so.... First couple attempts with tube flies and pheasant tails. Lots to learn there.


----------



## 18inchBrown

This is my size 14 Caddis pupae. It only has 3 ingredients. I tied up 4 of them last November for late fall fishing on the Mad. After my trip on Monday (3/9), I discovered this is my last one, Those two antennae out front are by accident. I used olive ice dub which is stringy. I have always had success with this combo. Maybe its the white zylon trailing shuck thing, I could substitute a black bead head for the herl head, I fish this as a dropper of of a heavily weighted size 12 prince with split shot 6" above it. I suppose this is up in the water column a few inches maybe 6. I follow along In the Riffle for my guide to tying this.


----------



## rickerd

Steelie patterns BH tan caddis wet, BH black caddis wet, BH black stone, rattle minnow, fleeing minnow.

































The minnows are more for Lake Erie but can be used in the river.

Tight lines,
Rickerd


----------



## Sonder

Pollock Fly 5/0








Tino Strauss photo 
























































The belly is not a full as I normally like it, but this pattern will hunt!


----------



## TheCream




----------



## garhtr

You're an absolute wizard with the deer-hair.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown




----------



## $diesel$

I really like the cricket, bro🤙


----------



## Drm50

I’m dragging my stuff out to tie up a few Cicada bugs. We have a hatch looming in near future. The last hatch I was losing my bugs to Carp that were taking off the top. Even took a saugeye and a small musky on them. This time around I’ll be using a heavier leader. If you’ve not been in on this before you need to get out in early stages of the hatch. Fish go into a frenzy at first. At high point of hatch it’s hard to buy a bite. The first are gouged on them. Starts from south to north.


----------



## 18inchBrown

You'll be putting pics up right? I'm curious to see patterns that were successful 17 years ago. I was a novice then and didn't fish that hatch. I'll be ready this time.


----------



## Drm50

Will be putting up pictures. First time I fished Cicada hatch was in early 60s. Used store bought bugs then. One thing I remember vividly, when Cicadas are on the hatch don’t use motorcycle as transportation. Hitting Cicadas is painful at 50mph.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

I do occasionally tie trout flies, too. 










I might be heading into WV some day next week to chase small stream bows and brookies. I don't really need more flies, but you can't have too many Frenchies.


----------



## Sonder

TheCream said:


> I do occasionally tie trout flies, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might be heading into WV some day next week to chase small stream bows and brookies. I don't really need more flies, but you can't have too many Frenchies.



..lol I would normally not argue but the over 300 flies I have given away on here might make a good arguement ..lol.. Nice hook BTW friend!


----------



## Smitty82

So this was my very first attempt at fly tying. I obviously have a lot of practice ahead of me. Not sure I used the right thread. Used 6/0 waxed 70 denier. Not sure if it’s too small for this fly and that’s why I kept breaking it or I was just pulling too tight, but I eventually got it tight without breaking. I was expecting the head cement to dry clear but it did not, and I way over shot the hook eye with the buck hair 🤣. Criticism and tips welcome...


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 469780
> View attachment 469781
> View attachment 469782
> 
> 
> So this was my very first attempt at fly tying. I obviously have a lot of practice ahead of me. Not sure I used the right thread. Used 6/0 waxed 70 denier. Not sure if it’s too small for this fly and that’s why I kept breaking it or I was just pulling too tight, but I eventually got it tight without breaking. I was expecting the head cement to dry clear but it did not, and I way over shot the hook eye with the buck hair 🤣. Criticism and tips welcome...


Not bad at all for the first attempt! I would move the eyes back on the hook a little further, would make it easier to not cover the hook eye. I think I usually use 210 flat waxed thread. Think 70 might be a little thin for clouser minnows, but I have been wrong before!


----------



## Smitty82

I feels thin that’s for sure. I’ll order some 210 flat waxed and try that.


----------



## 18inchBrown

That's a Clouser minnow. Divide your hook shank into 3 parts and tie the eyes 1/3 back from the hook eye. I use 140 UTC for my clousers. You can also get 100 GSP thread and you can't break it and you can use it for spinning deer hair. Go to YouTube and search for Bob Clouser fly pattern and watch him tie it
That's what I did. If you put the dumbell eyes to close to the hook eye it will act as a jig whereas if you put the eyes 1/3 back it will strip in without much up and down movement


----------



## Smitty82

i appreciate all the feedback.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Smitty82

second attempt at tying. Got some 210 flat thread and it was much easier to manage. Just need to practice. Looks like a cast for a nose 🤣


----------



## 18inchBrown

Looks good. Did you get to watch the Bob Clouser video. When you cut the bucktails at the front you can cut it at an angle and get a tapered nose. I learned it from him. I put Solarez. UV thin hard on the head and also where the white bucktails goes over the eyes. I've found the fish tear up the bucktails on the top. Good job though. Now catch something on it and you will be hooked.


----------



## Smitty82

18inchBrown said:


> Looks good. Did you get to watch the Bob Clouser video. When you cut the bucktails at the front you can cut it at an angle and get a tapered nose. I learned it from him. I put Solarez. UV thin hard on the head and also where the white bucktails goes over the eyes. I've found the fish tear up the bucktails on the top. Good job though. Now catch something on it and you will be hooked.


Yes I watched his video, and a few others. YouTube has been very helpful. I just need more practice. What kind of uv thin hard fo you use?


----------



## 18inchBrown

I use Solarez. It comes in a squeeze bottle with a very fine tip. Solarez also makes a UV head cement? I can't recall its name. 210 is thick thread. I use 120. But when you cut the nose end at an angle and learn how to handle the hair when you transfer it from your left hand to right that helps. It takes practice. One other thing I found that 2x or 3x long hooks help you tie in the bottom hair better without jabbing yourself on the hook. I'm inherently not agile with my fingers but practice has helped me. Plus this ain't cheap but it's fun and when you catch fish on your own creation that to me is cool. Another thing I invested in an Exacto knife with extra blades so I can cut off the material from my practice runs. Reuse the hook because even though the hobby ain't cheap I am.


----------



## TheCream

Something else you can do on Clouser minnows to coat the heads (if you have a drying wheel) is use a couple of coats of Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails. I don't fish in the salt for toothy fish, but Clouser minnows I have coated in Sally's have lasted really well when I've fished them here in Ohio.


----------



## 18inchBrown

This is my Wooly Sculpin with a deer hair head. Its tied on a size 4, 3xl hook. I watched Kelly Galloup for a basis. It doesn't look like much but it works ( see my What are you catching report}. I tied up some last week and this one caught the 16 " Brown today,


----------



## TheCream

Here's a sort of pictorial showing the staging I tie these craws in. It's one of the only patterns I tie that I stage. I really don't like to do it but it makes some sense with the way these need to go together.

Powder paint components.



















Bead, non-lead wire, and Shrimp/Cray Tail go on the hook. Tie in rubber legs and deer hair. I call this the "chassis."










Hot-tip the rabbit strips for the claws.



















If I don't have the brushes of Diamond Dub I need, crank out some quick brushes.










Assemble.


----------



## rickerd

Cream - "you had me at hello"

those are incredible!

So I tied some crayfish that start as Bob Clauser crayfish, I add your claws except the hotspot, then I finish with Bob's recipe for body and your weighted tail. They look good to me but not as good as yours. Now mine swim great in lake erie but the one hour I tried them last Sunday morning, no fish. Though no fish in that area on worms either. I'm going to add the rubber antennae now that I see yours again to the next batch.

With the amount of weight you add, they must sink like a rock. Have you tried them without the lead wraps and bead? is the action similar.

I still have not found a better pattern than Clauser Crayfish but I see how well you do with yours. I think yours will be killer in lake erie. Maybe I just need more time fishing them.
Are there any line stripping patterns that seem to work best?

Rickerd







d


----------



## TheCream

They do not sink as fast as you might think. The bulk of the weight is around the mid point of the shank (bead and non-lead). The Shrimp and Cray tails are ridiculously light. Not having all of the weight by the hook eye makes the fly sink a lot more horizontal than vertical, which slows the fall. It gets down but not like a rock. I've thought about tying a lighter version, but have never done it. The way I tie it now, it works so well I haven't changed it.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Cream,
You want this pattern to strip in without up and down movement? Is this your idea or did you learn it? Have you had success with this pattern?My favorite crayfish is the Crazy Dad( Garhtr)which is a lot of jigging action plus it's simple to tie. The Barry's carp fly is another juvenile crayfish pattern I use and it is designed to jig. 
Cream you make coming on this thread worthwhile. I have been coming on here for almost 5 years and I have learned a lot from you. My skills have advanced since following this thread. I also try new stuff because your tying is inspirational. I want to thank you. There are others also and you guys let us know some of your details.


----------



## TheCream

I don't personally think the heavy vertical jigging motion is all that realistic. I don't think I've ever seen a crayfish act like that. I know it catches fish, but I wanted something that was a little more natural looking in the water. I fish a lot of crystal clear creeks in the summer and I watch a lot of fish eat this fly. A surprising number of them eat it while it's falling after it hits the water without ever having to strip it at all. I don't think heavy vertically falling patterns really give the fish that chance. They rarely let this pattern hit the bottom.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I thought I would share something but I can't from my phone. Disregard I started it and I can't delete. My mistake,




OK I got on my laptop and I am able to get around a little better, I posted this link to a video about a flytying contest put on by Kelly Galloup. This is the second year and he started it because of the Corona virus. He's going to do it every year going forward, The prizes are amazing and some of you guys can compete,


----------



## Smitty82

First try at a hollow body.


----------



## rickerd

Cream, I would love to see you enter your crayfish fly into Kelly's contest if his criteria makes sense for your fly.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

This might be meaningless but I think it's kinda cool. I came up with a way to hot tip a mop without affecting its action/mobility in the water.



















I took a piece of 4X tippet and tied on a clump of material (Diamond Dub) with a few overhand knots. Thread the mop body onto a needle, pull the tippet through the body until the material hits the tip. I put a drop of Zap-A-Gap liquid on the knot portion before pulling it snug to the tip. That cements the knot and helps keep the hot tip in place.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> I came up with a way to hot tip a mop


That's a neat idea, looks like a perfect dragonfly nymph to me.
That would be great in some of the small waters I fish especially when crawfish are scarce.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## rickerd

Cream, you have outdone yourself.
Freaking Awesome!
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

I hate fibbet tails. Love the look, hate tying them.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

These are dirty. I did some in black/blue also.










This is like a single hook weightless version of Strolis' Ice Pick, one of my favorite zonker style streamers. Size 6, perfect size for small stream bass.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

This is an experiment. It looks the same on the outside.










But under the hood, it's a whole lot lighter. I weighted it with a length of bead chain plus the shrimp and cray tail. Tank testing it still rides point up, but is a whole lot lighter.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> This is an experiment


Looks fantastic--- as always.
I certainly wish I had your talent and creativity.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## redband

Not as elegant as cream's but I've had a lot of success with this craw bug...























Sent from my Nokia 2.4 using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## TheCream

I upped them to a size 6, which makes a fair sized craw. Testing yesterday went really well.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Do you fish these purple craw in clear and/or stained water? What about time of day? All your catches lately appear to be on the purple craw. What fish see is different than what we see. Purple in our eyesight does not look natural but who knows. The reason I ask is because I watch a guy named Randy Blaukat on U tube. He's a spin baitcaster guy who's on the tournament circuit. He just posted a video and he said that when he fishes craws and he tries to match the hatch he never has success. He succeeds with bright colors. I thought about your purple craws and it made me wonder. I have a lot of match the hatch craws in my box but hey it's better to learn and succeed than to fish flies that won't work just because you tied them.


----------



## BrodyC

First clouser, it’ll fish but there is room for improvement.


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> Do you fish these purple craw in clear and/or stained water? What about time of day? All your catches lately appear to be on the purple craw. What fish see is different than what we see. Purple in our eyesight does not look natural but who knows. The reason I ask is because I watch a guy named Randy Blaukat on U tube. He's a spin baitcaster guy who's on the tournament circuit. He just posted a video and he said that when he fishes craws and he tries to match the hatch he never has success. He succeeds with bright colors. I thought about your purple craws and it made me wonder. I have a lot of match the hatch craws in my box but hey it's better to learn and succeed than to fish flies that won't work just because you tied them.


Both clear and stained. The main colors I tie these in are brown, black/blue, and purple. I used to tie them in an olive color combo, which looks really close to the real deal, and for whatever reason I didn't do that great with them. I like the darker colors, especially, for dirty water. On Sunday when I fished these a lot, the water was stained from rain/runoff. Not dirty, just not gin clear. I really like dark craw patterns in those conditions because of the strong outline.


----------



## rickerd

Funny I was looking at getting some craw rubber baits for Ned rig last weekend at a big store. I heard one of the fishing pros say Black / Blue is his favorite. Black/ Blue is the only color that was gone. He also said Pumpkin Green his number 2 so I got a pack of that color.

I remember when I was a kid, the only 2 colors for rubber worms seemed to be black or purple.

Rickerd


----------



## laneda

Been messing around with making simple extended bodies using foam and dubbing. With a 2mm X 2mm strip of foam you get a pretty well sized body. Changing the dubbing color and amount can help with showing the segmentation and allow some contrasting foam color to show through. Hook is a size 14 Daiichi dry fly hook (1170).


----------



## TheCream




----------



## laneda

Productive little pattern. Size 16 pheasant tail parachute emerger.










Trying out the duck quill wings.


----------



## 18inchBrown

This is a size 16 parachute BWO (olive body) tied with Cree Hackle








I tied up some size 14 & 16 parachute Adams and BWO using Cree hackle. I put this pic here because years ago, Cree hackle was considered the holy grail of hackle. you couldn't get it. In my early years of tying I had a chance at one but I didn't know how rare it was at the time. Another guy in the shop grabbed the one neck on the rack, The flyshop owner told me later that I should have bought it when I had it in my hand. Fast forward almost 20 years and I happened upon Cree necks by accident back in September. I bought one this time.
When I dry fly fish for trout I only use parachutes because they are easy for me to see. I intend to get back to fishing for brown trout in November.


----------



## Sonder

In 2022 I will be floating The Bull, The Blackfoot, The North fork of the Flathead, The Big Hole, The Big Mo Rivers, and Kintla Lake in Montana over 14 day vacation. All these flies will have tungsten Beads and range in size from 10 to 12's. I will be forced to tye 30 chubby Chernobyl hoppers.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07

Sonder said:


> View attachment 478184
> 
> 
> In 2022 I will be floating The Bull, The Blackfoot, The North fork of the Flathead, The Big Hole, The Big Mo Rivers, and Kintla Lake in Montana over 14 day vacation. All these flies will have tungsten Beads and range in size from 10 to 12's. I will be forced to tye 30 chubby Chernobyl hoppers.


Sounds like an amazing trip, and those are some great looking ties!


----------



## Sonder

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Sounds like an amazing trip, and those are some great looking ties!


I think it will be amazing and added a day to see Glacier NP while we are there. I am very fortunate (lucky) to have friends with boats who are lending them to me and having other friends of thiers spot the truck at the take out each day for fuel money! It will be an epic adventure.


----------



## Sonder




----------



## Sonder

I saw my fishing partner had a few of these on Saturday and I thought I would attempt to tye a few and share. The heads are ugly but these dogs will still hunt. All Collars are Finn Raccoon and the wings are also. The bodies are wrapped estaz. The Salmon hooks are Alec Jackson and I cut the hoot point off "gasp I know lol"! The Stinger hooks are Owners No. 2-4's and dont allow the wire to be crossed in the eyelet of the hook it should be parallel. Remeber to cut the remainder of the hook that was once in the vise!


----------



## TheCream

It's been a while since I've done one of these.


----------



## Sonder

TheCream said:


> It's been a while since I've done one of these.



Great tye I used to be able to watch Chris Helms for hours ..lol...


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Sonder

Continuing to tie for Montana in 2022


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

I made a homemade version of the new CDC brush tool that just came out recently. Seems to work pretty OK. I've got about $5 and an hour of time in it.


----------



## rickerd

what is the saw used for?


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> what is the saw used for?


Like a brush, use it in a scraping motion.


----------



## ajsutts81

Starting to tie shenk streamers with baby blanket yarn instead of the traditional rabbit hair. Using a Mustad 9672 size 4.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

My return to tying after, um, like 30yrs. If only YouTube had been around in the 80's. Thought I'd see what this Czech Nymphing thing is all about. I know I need to get those Coq fibers shorter, not a bad start though.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## rickerd

Cream, I've been trying to tie something that has the action of a flatfish lure for a couple years. I've been using foam but I cannot get the right balance of weight. What did you use for the bill on this one?

thanks,
Rickerd


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


>


Impressive --- Looks like a dream come true for Hybrid fishing !
What size ???
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## 18inchBrown

rickerd said:


> Cream, I've been trying to tie something that has the action of a flatfish lure for a couple years. I've been using foam but I cannot get the right balance of weight. What did you use for the bill on this one?
> 
> thanks,
> Rickerd


 How about this flatfish? This was the first Lure that I ever bought. I think I was maybe 11 or 12 That would make it almost 58 or 59 years old.








I used to use it on the Susquehanna when I wasn't fishing worms or corn. I tried spin fishing about 3 or 4 years ago. I put it on just for a go and caught a 17" SMB on it. I only used it once and I won't ever again. This was called a Flatfish.


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> Cream, I've been trying to tie something that has the action of a flatfish lure for a couple years. I've been using foam but I cannot get the right balance of weight. What did you use for the bill on this one?
> 
> thanks,
> Rickerd


They are called "Fly Lipps." Feather Craft sells them. I haven't checked MRO, they might carry them. 

This thing is right at 3" long, minus the lip.


----------



## $diesel$

That is freaking sweet, cream.🤙


----------



## rickerd

Here's the oldest Flatfish I have.









It was given to me by a friend I knew for just a couple years. We never got to fish together but played golf a couple times. He and his wife moved to Arizona and he gave me his tackle box and rod and reel. The reel is a 70s mitchell spinning reel which I cleaned, lubed and now use a bit on Lake Erie. In his tackle box were a bunch of bass lures, this Flat Fish and some walleye lures. I will never cast this lure.

I have another flatfish which is only 10 years old that I use occasionally. I caught a 30 inch steelie with it at the mouth Dec 7th 2019. 3 of us were casting all kinds of lures and not hooking up. A couple guys in a boat trolling picked up a handful in front of us during the 2 hours. So I put on a brown/ with orange belly flatfish. I said I don't think its the right color, but it may have the action they are looking for. Well one did and I've been trying to tie a fly to move the same way since.

Best,
Rickerd


----------



## 18inchBrown

There is a lot of movement to a flatfish in the water. Cream's Flatfish fly might imitate it. It would be nice to have the recipe. I think marabou feathered flies also flutter as you retrieve especially the articulated ones. I have had good success with the barely legal and it is just a sparkle backbone with fluttering marabou feathered fly. When I tried spin fishing about 4 years ago I tried some KVD lures with lips and they had the same wobble as the flatfish. I think the fluttering/wobble is the key.

Before I went in the Army in 1972 I used a Garcia Mitchell spinning reel. It was a 308(?). I can't be sure. I bought it in summer 1969. I loved it. My sister gave it away while I was in. I found out in 1975 when I was discharged. It still is a regret in my life.


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> There is a lot of movement to a flatfish in the water. Cream's Flatfish fly might imitate it. It would be nice to have the recipe. I think marabou feathered flies also flutter as you retrieve especially the articulated ones. I have had good success with the barely legal and it is just a sparkle backbone with fluttering marabou feathered fly. When I tried spin fishing about 4 years ago I tried some KVD lures with lips and they had the same wobble as the flatfish. I think the fluttering/wobble is the key.
> 
> Before I went in the Army in 1972 I used a Garcia Mitchell spinning reel. It was a 308(?). I can't be sure. I bought it in summer 1969. I loved it. My sister gave it away while I was in. I found out in 1975 when I was discharged. It still is a regret in my life.


I'm still refining it. It swam fine in the tub on a test swim, but I didn't like that the tail sagged/dropped on the pause. The hook is so loose on the shank that it slides downward at rest. I've got a plan to eliminate that, then I think it will be good to go.


----------



## rickerd

Cream,
I was thinking that tail of foam you use on balanced minnow might help this fly also since the bill will drive it down. I bought some of the bills yesterday and will experiment. I think the back half of the Flatfish lure does well to allow the wobble. Truly classic lines and action for a lure. 

The Reef Runner Deep divers have similar action but can be trolled faster. The flat fish goes crazy if trolled even 1mph. I like to slow crawl them in water 55 degrees and cooler.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

Version 4.0 I think has it where I want it. 










I did sort of a foam "bridge" between the hook and the shank to keep the hook from drooping down. People might think reducing the ability of the hook to move as freely side to side will affect the tail kick, but it still looked good in the tub. It's not a super rigid connection, but it keeps the hook where I want it. Moving the foam portion back (for keeling) aids in the nose dropping down a bit to "dig." I'm excited to test this one in the spring.


----------



## TheCream

I'll probably do one more and call it for now. They need some real world live animal testing before I go deep tying a pile of them.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## Sonder

Tying Chubbies "Chernobyl Hopper fly pattern" on size 6's amd 8's


----------



## smath

Mihulka Bass fly. It's basically a wooly bugger tied on a different hook and weighted so it will stand on its head. Should be a good fly for smallmouth.


----------



## garhtr

smath said:


> Should be a good fly for smallmouth.


and Carp


----------



## kingofamberley

Tied up a 3/4wt warmwater box (all tied by me except the couple poppers, most things #10-16)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smath

This is a fly I tie for Crappie. It's based on a pattern called the Fat Boy Mullet. This version is about 1.5 - 2" long and is tied with Angel Hair. The Angel Hair lights up in the water. Crappie love it.


----------



## garhtr

smath said:


> The Angel Hair lights up in the water. Crappie love it.











The angel hair has been pretty effective on hybrids and white bass also, I'll have to try it in my crappie waters soon.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream




----------



## 18inchBrown

I am curious. That looks like a swimming jimmy but with a pyramid head. That is a single hook? The hook is bent out of plane isn't it? Is it bent out in one or two planes?
You know after you tied that lipped fly I did research on those lipped flies. They are supposed to waddle and dive. Popovic made one by using a flexible silicon and long fibers at the eye to build up a flexible lip with the silicon. The swimming jimmy is supposed to do the same thing but with a deer hair head and bent hook.


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> I am curious. That looks like a swimming jimmy but with a pyramid head. That is a single hook? The hook is bent out of plane isn't it? Is it bent out in one or two planes?
> You know after you tied that lipped fly I did research on those lipped flies. They are supposed to waddle and dive. Popovic made one by using a flexible silicon and long fibers at the eye to build up a flexible lip with the silicon. The swimming jimmy is supposed to do the same thing but with a deer hair head and bent hook.


The pattern is Andreas Anderrson's "Sid." It's tied on a jig hook (30 degree jig hook on this one). The deer hair head is wedge shaped and pretty flat. In the tub this morning, this looked really, really good. I'll be stuffing a box with them for the creeks. This one came in at 2 3/4" long.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Egan's Sexy Stone Fly and first attempt at a squirmy.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

The Gummy Glider.


----------



## Buzzy

TheCream said:


> The Gummy Glider.


Looks incredible. You get the idea from the gummy game changers?


----------



## TheCream

Buzzy said:


> Looks incredible. You get the idea from the gummy game changers?


No, more from conventional single piece plugs and glide style lures. The gummy changer obviously has a bunch of articulations and I wanted to steer away from that and keep it a smaller package. I also wanted a fly/lure that was buoyant and lipless that I could fish near the surface or deeper in the water column on a sink tip. I know one of the guys (not Chocklett) who ties and sells a lot of Gummy Changers, and chatting with him I definitely wanted something smaller and lighter weight.


----------



## Buzzy

TheCream said:


> No, more from conventional single piece plugs and glide style lures. The gummy changer obviously has a bunch of articulations and I wanted to steer away from that and keep it a smaller package. I also wanted a fly/lure that was buoyant and lipless that I could fish near the surface or deeper in the water column on a sink tip. I know one of the guys (not Chocklett) who ties and sells a lot of Gummy Changers, and chatting with him I definitely wanted something smaller and lighter weight.


Ya I just meant to use that body material to make the popper. Did you keel it or are you letting the hook do that?


----------



## TheCream

Buzzy said:


> Ya I just meant to use that body material to make the popper. Did you keel it or are you letting the hook do that?


I am balancing it, the hook isn't enough weight to do that.


----------



## Buzzy

TheCream said:


> I am balancing it, the hook isn't enough weight to do that.


I have found the same thing.


----------



## rickerd

Here is a minnow I tied on a belly bumper hook that needs to hit the water soon, maybe this afternoon. I added inline rattle to the belly and the lips which Cream suggested. Once I approve the action I will coat the head better.




















These hooks are Kelly Gallop Belly Bumper size 1.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream




----------



## rickerd

My minnow didn't swim well. Even with the hook and weight at belly on an intermediate sink tip, it turned over when I gave it a tug or slight pull. I guess I need more weight right?

Rickerd


----------



## 18inchBrown

I know when you tie a Clouser, if you want to get the fly to strip in a straight line and not jig , you put the dumbbell eyes 1/3 of the hook length behind the eye of the hook. Of course you have to strip evenly.


----------



## TheCream

rickerd said:


> My minnow didn't swim well. Even with the hook and weight at belly on an intermediate sink tip, it turned over when I gave it a tug or slight pull. I guess I need more weight right?
> 
> Rickerd


That's my immediate guess.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

It's pink and white.










Until the light's gone.


----------



## TheCream

Rapala makes a cool little on-water gadget for charging glow baits and lures.


----------



## garhtr

TheCream said:


> Rapala makes a cool little on-water gadget for charging glow baits and lures


Do you do any night fishing and would those be brite enough to see in clear water after dark ?
I'd love to try a glow bait in some clear water at night for hybrids., it would be a thrill to see a glowing fly just disappear on a strike, -‐--- sight fishing at nite.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## TheCream

garhtr said:


> Do you do any night fishing and would those be brite enough to see in clear water after dark ?
> I'd love to try a glow bait in some clear water at night for hybrids., it would be a thrill to see a glowing fly just disappear on a strike, -‐--- sight fishing at nite.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I'd certainly think so. They are pretty bright. I haven't fished much at night, but plan to this year.


----------



## rickerd

Cream, you said baits and lures on a Fly Fishing forum. There should be a penalty box for that


----------



## TheCream

Chartreuse over white.










It's interesting comparing the colors and how they look after they are "charged." I have some more colors on the way, right now I just have white/chart/pink. This is pink/white and chart/white.


----------



## Sonder

TheCream said:


> I'd certainly think so. They are pretty bright. I haven't fished much at night, but plan to this year.


Just wait until you hook a bat on accident! lol...


----------



## Ctine2020

Supreme Hair / Fuzzy Fiber clouser style. Readily sheds water for the cast and bomb proof durability.


----------



## TheCream

I've been prepping for an upcoming East TN weekend.




























We always have a lot of short strike issues on even small buggers. So, this year, I want to try an intruder-ish approach to a small bugger. Stinger hook at the tip of the tail. These equate to about a size 8 bugger.


----------



## TheCream

More. 










Something for after dark.


----------



## TheCream

Aaaaand the trip is cancelled. I guess I am stocked up for next time.


----------



## TheCream

This one got sacrificed to the fish Gods on Saturday.


----------



## rickerd

Cream,
I love that intruder bugger you showed us a couple posts ago. So I tied a few in black/ olive and tried them this weekend. I will also have to try white. So the steelhead didn't give it attention, but the stocked trout I chased, they liked it more than I did. They were still able to tag it without getting hooked up but only about 15% of the time. Yes I was counting.

BTW, the steelhead that I fish, seem to bump my flies and not hook up about 60% of the time. It is frustrating and yes I have used the intruders before. I seem to get more bumps with zonker flies than intruders. With the zonker, I don't like to hang a stinger, or I haven't found the right way yet the tail seems to foul with the stinger hook.

Rickerd


----------



## TheCream

My last fly on the old HMH. It's new vise day.


----------



## TheCream

New Regal Revolution and the first fly to come off of it. I've wanted one for a long time and finally made the jump.


----------



## TheCream

2 got broken off on Saturday, 2 were tied last night.


----------



## TheCream

Sort of tying related, I needed to change my crappie box situation. The custom pic box I assembled on the right works OK, but takes up way too much space in the pack. It also was made before I started adding weed guards, and that posed a problem. The better way to have them in a box with guards was to have a block/strip of foam which would allow the weed guard to hang down and not get bent up.










This much smaller 5x7 box I set up with strips of thick (I think 6mm) foam strips. 11 strips, 8 hook slots per strip, so I can fit as many as 88 balanced minnows in the box. I also offset each row's slots, so the flies could fit better in the box.










I need to add some dark colors for dirty water, obviously. Not many blacks/blues/purples. I just don't fish them that much, honestly. I may do another one specifically for the glow material patterns.


----------



## TheCream

An attempt to replicate the Big Joshy in fly form.










First run at Stewart's Lucky Wiggler.










Trio of carp sliders.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I like your deer hair work. It is the best. That tail on the carp slider. You have wire in it?
I had an idea the other day. There's a podcast I watch about a guy down south. He's a spin fisherman. He's been having success the last week with a peach, yellow yum dinger. I thought how could I imitate that in a fly. It's for smallmouth of course. I'm going to use marabou and estaz I think.


----------



## TheCream

No wire, it's just furled. Hold one tag end tight, spin the other end tight, and it will curl over on itself like that. Don't let it unfurl and tie it in. If you ever try it, be sure to use dense material like ultra chenille. If you use the lower quality chenille it can come apart in the water and the material will fall off the string core.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream




----------



## rickerd

I saw a number of those about that size in side channels in NW PA last week. Especially after the rains.


----------



## 18inchBrown

OK let me ask, is it a salamander or a tadpole? Or it could be a little mouse. It looks real. Have you fished it?


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> OK let me ask, is it a salamander or a tadpole? Or it could be a little mouse. It looks real. Have you fished it?


I tied it as a salamander imitation. I call it the Slidermander, since it has a deer hair slider head. I tied a similar pattern a few years back but, honestly, never really fished it. I'm doing a revisit this year.


----------



## TheCream

Size 6 zonker with a hair head. Should be popular with the creek bass.


----------



## rickerd

Love the name "Slidermander!" and the fly too!
Rickerd


----------



## ajsutts81

Another color variation of the baby blanket Shenk Streamer. Fish are eating it well.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

Been playing with a new dragonfly nymph pattern.










Bottom view.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 18inchBrown

You made a video of the purple crayfish above didn't you? I watched it last summer and I tied up some of them. You put deer hair between the antennae I think?


----------



## TheCream

18inchBrown said:


> You made a video of the purple crayfish above didn't you? I watched it last summer and I tied up some of them. You put deer hair between the antennae I think?


They filmed one a few years back: 




Deer hair goes between the rabbit strip claws to help keep them splayed apart in the water.


----------



## Patricio

I think cream should tie me some flies. After 40 years of fly fishing, I never caught the fly tying bug for various reasons. He clearly loves it. I need two dozen of these carp candy flies. I can't find them. They're the second best subsurface flies I have ever used. I used to use them on the grand for literally everything.


----------



## TheCream

Patricio said:


> I think cream should tie me some flies. After 40 years of fly fishing, I never caught the fly tying bug for various reasons. He clearly loves it. I need two dozen of these carp candy flies. I can't find them. They're the second best subsurface flies I have ever used. I used to use them on the grand for literally everything.
> View attachment 489100


Everyone thinks I should tie flies for them. I usually don't agree.  

People assume I tie a ton of flies, which couldn't be more false. I'm good for 2-3 a day, sometimes every other day.


----------



## 18inchBrown

Brother, I want you to know that I appreciate your fly tying. I have learned so much from your posts and your website.
One thing I know is that I am not saving any money tying flies. I am slow and not that good. If I charged labor for my flies , they would be a minimum of 10$ each. Non tiers perhaps aren't aware of the labor and time it takes for even a simple fly. 

I think brother Patrico is wishing like all of us that we could create your works of art. I must admit that I might have assumed that you can knock out you flies in 15 minutes perhaps not appreciating the time it takes.


----------



## TheCream

Spawn fly fishing has a new tail called a Polliwog Tail, like a dragon tail only micro in size. Maybe 2" total length, I didn't measure. I got a few packs to test with. Like I said, I'm good for maybe 2 flies a day. Here's my two from last night.



















I'm anxious to see them swim. If the minnow fly performs well, it's ridiculously easy to tie. Tie in the Polliwog, I dubbed a little Ice Dub for flash to pick out, streamer dubbing head, Fish Mask, done.


----------



## TheCream

I've been trying to fill a craw box. These are all size 6, which is the most common size I fish. It makes about a 2 1/4" crayfish. Some are the original heavy weight version and some are the bead chain weighted version which works well for shallower water.


----------



## TheCream

I've been tying quite a few (for me) in the last 24 hours because I think a buddy and I are gonna hit a stream tomorrow if the gauge continues to improve. These are the easiest flies I've tied in a long time, Rich's Ultimate Worm. These are on size 1 worm hooks, right at 4" tip to tip.


----------



## smath

Cream, what yarn are you using for this fly? I tie a similar fly called "the double mop." tightlinevideo has a tying video on youtube for the double mop. bass love it.


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> Cream, what yarn are you using for this fly? I tie a similar fly called "the double mop." tightlinevideo has a tying video on youtube for the double mop. bass love it.


It's a blanket yarn made by Bernat. Apparently they don't sell the material anymore that the original pattern called for. It was a mottled "Bohemian" yarn. All I could find in a size I needed for this were solid colors. One bundle has a mix of olive, tan, brown, and cream. The other is sort of pale purple, dark purple, dark blue, and light blue.


----------



## smath

thanks


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> thanks


----------



## TheCream

We're going to OBX soon and there's a couple of killer ponds close to where we stay with fat bluegills. I had a blast with them last year. I've been tying a few bluegill bugs for the trip. (FYI, it's northern OBX where the inlet waters don't have trout/reds, fishing options aren't nearly as good as southern OBX)

Based on the FlyFishFood "Mooda Poodah," I call this the Damsel Poodah.










Basic foam spiders.










New little experiment.










Not a bluegill fly, but this "critter" fly worked really well in dirty water on smallies over the weekend.


----------



## bassclef

TheCream said:


> I've been tying quite a few (for me) in the last 24 hours because I think a buddy and I are gonna hit a stream tomorrow if the gauge continues to improve. These are the easiest flies I've tied in a long time, Rich's Ultimate Worm. These are on size 1 worm hooks, right at 4" tip to tip.


Those are a lot of fun to fish. I even carry some 1/32 ounce tungsten bullet weights which I occasionally run on the tippet just like one would when fishing a texas-rigged plastic on conventional gear. 

The blanket yarn looks good. I will have to remember that if I ever run out of the long discontinued Paton's Bohemian chenille with which these were created. I bought a sizable stash of that stuff on eBay a couple years ago. There's a few mottled colors which are a dead ringers for watermelon seed, green pumpkin, smoke and black/blue soft plastics.


----------



## TheCream

I've been trying to (mostly) fill this bluegill box a friend gifted me.










A panfish spin on a Fly Fish Food pattern called the Cinnamon Toast Ant.



















An experiment.



















Small bass popper. Polliwog tail meets small Howitzer head.


----------



## TheCream

Controlled burn.


----------



## smath

TheCream said:


> Controlled burn.


I don't know if that will catch more fish but it looks cool as hell.


----------



## TheCream

smath said:


> I don't know if that will catch more fish but it looks cool as hell.


They work, I have caught fish on them.


----------



## TheCream

Done.


----------



## 18inchBrown

When the LMR falls close to normal by next Monday, I'll be ready.









I tied up 3 swimming jimmys. 2 each olive 2/4 and one each2/4 minnow grey. It takes me 45 minutes to tie one and my deer hair heads look like crap. The barely legals are easier, about 20 minutes each. It hard getting good marabou. 2 each 2/4 olive and 2 each 4/6 minnow grey. I've added pink or red to give the gills color. The last two are size 6 grey/white marabou clousers. 
The SMB will be hitting now and especially next week, Get out and write up some reports.


----------



## TheCream

If the Andreas Andersson pattern, Sid, isn't in your bass box, you should add it. 










This fly is filthy in the water and tormented bass in NC last week for me. On the strip, it darts down, and almost perfectly suspends on the pause. Many, many eats came on the hang.


----------



## TheCream

I've been playing with some different patterns off and on for a while, trying to get a small profile carp fly with a super slow sink rate. The kicker was I wanted the hook to ride point up, which usually takes weight to properly keel. Tank testing, this is the closest I have come so far. I'm looking forward to animal testing.



















The hook, Daiichi 1730, usually doesn't take much weight to keel. I have 7 wraps of .020 non-lead and a small set of bead chain for weight. The combo of the weight on the bottom and a fairly dense hair head on top helps it keel with minimal weight. Shallow water carp should like this fly. Small, natural profile, lots of moving parts, slow/natural sink rate, and it will land on the water very softly.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## TheCream

I should get a chance to fish Hatchery Creek in KY soon. My online research suggested midge and caddis patterns. My caddis selection was a little weak so I've been tying a few in the past few days.


----------



## TheCream

Dubbing loops and spiky squirrel dubbing is deadly for collars on nymph patterns.


----------



## ajsutts81

Emerald shiner representation in the clouser minnow style. Simple and dangerous.


----------



## 18inchBrown

I have to ask AJ, what do you fish for when you throw these? The dangerous comment had made me curious.


----------



## Sonder

The Final Line-up for Montana


----------



## Crafty Fisherman

I have been on an EP Minnow kick lately. Super easy tie. Super effective on all kinds of fish. My kind of fly!


----------



## ajsutts81

18inchBrown said:


> I have to ask AJ, what do you fish for when you throw these? The dangerous comment had made me curious.


I fish this color scheme and size ( 2 ) for both smallmouth and hybrids with equal success. It's just been more consistent for me this year than the traditional yellow over white.


----------



## TheCream




----------



## ajsutts81

Variation of a pattern called the Carp Skittle


----------



## TheCream

Last bug I tied for an upcoming eastern TN trip.


----------



## TheCream

Meece.


----------



## Buzzy

Crafty Fisherman said:


> I have been on an EP Minnow kick lately. Super easy tie. Super effective on all kinds of fish. My kind of fly!
> 
> View attachment 494171


I tie almost the exact same fly for florida.


----------



## Buzzy

A few from this summer. I dont know how to rotate them.


----------



## Buzzy

I've been on a big bucktail kick.


----------



## TheCream

Going for an emerald shiner-ish scheme.


----------



## $diesel$

Very nice


----------



## TheCream

Been a while. When I was in MRO a few weeks back I grabbed some of the new Flymen Jig Shanks with this fly in mind.


----------



## Brules1

TheCream said:


> Going for an emerald shiner-ish scheme.


WOW...I really like those. Do you sell flies?


----------



## TheCream

Brules1 said:


> WOW...I really like those. Do you sell flies?


I do not. Sorry.


----------



## fallen513

Great flies as always Jeff.


----------



## Sonder

Mouse Meat for MI in June!



























Daiichi 2720 #2 "debarbed"​


----------

